# Streatham news, rumours and general chat



## editor (Feb 15, 2016)

Chukka's getting down with the vibe:



> Last night saw the first ‘PRS Presents’ gig kick-off for 2016, where _PRS for Music’s_ Streatham offices played host for the stellar line-up of live music performances from Andrew Ashong, Ghostpoet and Dr Meaker.
> 
> MP Chukka Umunna was of attendance, where he introduced his old friend and first act of the evening, Andrew Ashong - also sharing his love for the vibrant music scene in London’s south.
> 
> ...


And some background reading for Chukka whose Tory proposals seek to destroy opportunities for musicians in his borough.

No Money, No Space, No Time: How London Has Forced out Musicians | NOISEY



> *Make squatting in commercial property a crime, ministers told*
> Three senior Labour figures joined Conservative MPs in calling for squatting in commercial premises to be made a criminal offence, as it now is for homes.
> 
> Shadow business secretary Chuka Umunna, former Labour minister Dame Tessa Jowell and Lib Peck, leader of Lambeth council, have written to Mr Grayling urging him to amend the law to protect shops, offices and other non-residential properties. They said: “The change in the law last year to criminalise squatting in residential properties has brought a welcome relief to homeowners in Lambeth.
> ...


*I did search for a Streatham news thread but couldn't find one


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 1, 2016)

Does the library still provided recycling bags and are they open on Saturday morning?


----------



## SpamMisery (Apr 1, 2016)

Streatham thread is here Streatham chitter chatter thread


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 1, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Does the library still provided recycling bags and are they open on Saturday morning?



Yes.
Unsure how lucky you will be with recycling bags - they were real short.
Best bet is to call and ask them to put a roll aside for you.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 1, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Yes.
> Unsure how lucky you will be with recycling bags - they were real short.
> Best bet is to call and ask them to put a roll aside for you.



Cheers. Thanks. Have emailed them.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Apr 1, 2016)

They have them in the garden centres down Croxted Road and the one next to North Dulwich Station too.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 1, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Does the library still provided recycling bags and are they open on Saturday morning?



We had a load delivered about three weeks ago but when I am short I go down to Olive Morris House when I am passing through Brixton and reception give you some.  If I have a bit of time spare in Brixton I usually call in so keep a stockpile now, just in case society collapses and they become in short supply or something shit happens.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Apr 1, 2016)

Ah, thought you meant the paper green waste ones.  If society collapses, meet you at the White Horse?


----------



## editor (May 16, 2016)

The new development in Streatham High Road offers everything you need:

 

#completewank


----------



## Greebo (May 16, 2016)

editor said:


> The new development in Streatham High Road offers everything you need:
> 
> View attachment 86945
> 
> #completewank


Very highly paid job to pay for it all?  If not, epic fail.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 4, 2016)

I hate how these stupid property/lifestyle articles always reference the past of some locations in such derogatory ways....

....but anyway.....Streatham is on the rise....apparently

Move over Clapham, this Zone 3 suburb is the new homes hotspot to watch


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jun 4, 2016)

I rang and enquiries as to how much a two bed apartment was, and the salesman asked ME
" what do you think these apartment should sell for"
I said errrr about £280,000, the line went quiet and he said they start at around £550,000, that was about 9 months ago.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> I rang and enquiries as to how much a two bed apartment was, and the salesman asked ME
> " what do you think these apartment should sell for"
> I said errrr about £280,000, the line went quiet and he said they start at around £550,000, that was about 9 months ago.


So how much profit/income do they reckon you get on a buy to let net of mortgage interest then @ £550,000?

I've got an auction catalogue regarding a property in Coldharbour Lane. It is evident that auction guide prices these days are purely on the basis of rental yield - so maybe these Streatham off-plan luxury flats are sold in the same way?

If you haven't seen it I do commend this article RIP Streatham Megabowl: The Sad Story of a Long Goodbye | VICE | United Kingdom

The façade of "London Square" looks a bit ropey at the moment. Like they have preserved a couple of pillars for the sake of the Streatham Society, but they are cracking up anyway.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jun 4, 2016)

CH1 said:


> So how much profit/income do they reckon you get on a buy to let net of mortgage interest then @ £550,000?
> 
> I've got an auction catalogue regarding a property in Coldharbour Lane. It is evident that auction guide prices these days are purely on the basis of rental yield - so maybe these Streatham off-plan luxury flats are sold in the same way?
> 
> ...


Buy to let market in London is now shot to pieces, there is no yield on a new build apartment in London


----------



## CH1 (Jun 5, 2016)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Buy to let market in London is now shot to pieces, there is no yield on a new build apartment in London


So surely the prices should start to decline? Or are there still plenty of people able to afford £550,000 for a flat in Streatham Hill - to live in?
I guess we may find out more on 16th July when they "launch".


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jun 5, 2016)

CH1 said:


> So surely the prices should start to decline? Or are there still plenty of people able to afford £550,000 for a flat in Streatham Hill - to live in?
> I guess we may find out more on 16th July when they "launch".


I really don't know where the money comes from, could be the bank of mum and dad, but I guarantee you that these apartments are prob already sold, I live in Brixton Square and I'm the oldest fart in here, flats are being resold for £650,000-725,000 and on the market for a week and some 30 year old has moved in.


----------



## plurker (Jun 5, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> ....but anyway.....Streatham is on the rise....apparently
> 
> Move over Clapham, this Zone 3 suburb is the new homes hotspot to watch


 I've been in streatham 20+ years. Never seen as many Porsches as the past two years. Even a fucking Lamborghini on sunnyhill road.

Loads of the houses near me, that are currently divided into flats, are being hoovered up and converted back to family homes and for sales at Hamptons International, too classy even for foxtons now.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 5, 2016)

Streatham isn't going to hugely change - it's big problem is the very very long high street. It's not easy to shop.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 5, 2016)

boohoo said:


> Streatham isn't going to hugely change - it's big problem is the very very long high street. It's not easy to shop.


I disagree with you about that, as long as you can use the bus.  You just need to pick the stretch with the shops you need the most.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 6, 2016)

CH1 said:


> So how much profit/income do they reckon you get on a buy to let net of mortgage interest then @ £550,000?
> 
> I've got an auction catalogue regarding a property in Coldharbour Lane. It is evident that auction guide prices these days are purely on the basis of rental yield - so maybe these Streatham off-plan luxury flats are sold in the same way?
> 
> ...


That whole strip was what gave the place its character. Generations of Londoners knew it. Luxury apartment-ised.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 6, 2016)

Greebo said:


> I disagree with you about that, as long as you can use the bus.  You just need to pick the stretch with the shops you need the most.



I like shopping in Streatham - I don't find it a problem. But I think lots of people get put off by it's long stretch. 

There is a posh food shop opened on Leigham Court Road - nice products if you can afford it - have a feeling that he might not be there in a year or two. Probably needs to market himself a bit more.


----------



## Winot (Jun 6, 2016)

plurker said:


> I've been in streatham 20+ years. Never seen as many Porsches as the past two years. Even a fucking Lamborghini on sunnyhill road.



I was walking down Branksome Rd the other day - it's an ordinary terraced street running south off Acre Lane. In a row were a Range Rover, a Mercedes SUV and a Lexus. They had local parking permits too so not visitors.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 6, 2016)

flash cars, unless tehy are REALLY flash, don't signify much ime - you should see some of the run down hovels with flash cars outside round my way!


----------



## Greebo (Jun 6, 2016)

boohoo said:


> <snip> There is a posh food shop opened on Leigham Court Road - nice products if you can afford it - have a feeling that he might not be there in a year or two. Probably needs to market himself a bit more.


I just wouldn't bother to shop on that bit - Kingscourt Ave to Streatham Common covers most of what I get.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 6, 2016)

boohoo said:


> I like shopping in Streatham - I don't find it a problem. But I think lots of people get put off by it's long stretch.
> 
> There is a posh food shop opened on Leigham Court Road - nice products if you can afford it - have a feeling that he might not be there in a year or two. Probably needs to market himself a bit more.



Where is this? By the row of shops near Kennedys?


----------



## boohoo (Jun 6, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Where is this? By the row of shops near Kennedys?



yes


----------



## Ms T (Jun 6, 2016)

Loads of flash cars on our road now too.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 6, 2016)

boohoo said:


> yes



Never noticed that. What's it called? Doubt it will pull me away from the Mediterranean Bakery though.


----------



## Twattor (Jun 6, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> flash cars, unless tehy are REALLY flash, don't signify much ime - you should see some of the run down hovels with flash cars outside round my way!


But then there is a mindset amongst the young where a car is a status symbol.  Growing up a few (tens of) miles north of london the first thing people bought on leaving school was a wreck of a car that they then customised. These days credit is cheap - people live at home and sink their credit rating into a nice car. It is an attitude i see prevalent at work - why buy a second hand functional car when you can lease a newer shinier one?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 6, 2016)

Twattor said:


> But then there is a mindset amongst the young where a car is a status symbol.  Growing up a few (tens of) miles north of london the first thing people bought on leaving school was a wreck of a car that they then customised. These days credit is cheap - people live at home and sink their credit rating into a nice car. It is an attitude i see prevalent at work - why buy a second hand functional car when you can lease a newer shinier one?


True, no arguments there


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 6, 2016)

My gf's kid has a fancy motor. It's all he has. All his cash is in it. That's his indulgence. He aint got a cool job or a house. He has his car.


----------



## Twattor (Jun 6, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> My gf's kid has a fancy motor. It's all he has. All his cash is in it. That's his indulgence. He aint got a cool job or a house. He has his car.


That's one way of looking at it. To me it was a way of getting to work to raise money to move out.  Means to an end rather than an end in itself.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 6, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Loads of flash cars on our road now too.



Well...the landlord decided to kick out my neighbours of 2 years. 
He figured he could get more money with different tenants.

My whole street is changing. I'm unsure if i like this new crowd of Balham/ Clapham rejects. 
There seems to be a lot of them too.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 7, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> My gf's kid has a fancy motor. It's all he has. All his cash is in it. That's his indulgence. He aint got a cool job or a house. He has his car.



There are guys in their 30s with leased Audis still living with their parents. Funny seeing them at the filling station sometimes putting £5 of petrol in these £45k motors but if that's what they want to spend al their money on so be it.


----------



## Smick (Jun 7, 2016)

You can get a lease on an Audi A6 for less than £300 per month if you shop about. Yes, it's a lot of money to some, but I know couples who live in Essex and pay £700 between them for the commuter train to zone 1.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 9, 2016)

Can anyone recommend any tailors around Streatham for trouser alterations? The nearer to Streatham train station the better (the dry cleaners next to the station do but their turnaround time is 7-10 days!).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 11, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Can anyone recommend any tailors around Streatham for trouser alterations? The nearer to Streatham train station the better (the dry cleaners next to the station do but their turnaround time is 7-10 days!).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I will try and pay more attention to where it is but there is a dry cleaners on the other side of the road fro the station, somewhere between the junctions with Downton and Amesbury, that has sewing machines in the window. They do a good job and quickly.

May be too late for you now!
Edited to say: and I see you said Streatham Station, not S'ham Hill. sorry.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 11, 2016)

Curry lovers of Streatham, do try Delhi Bites. Best takeaway curry ever. You take it home on a box and heat it up yourself. Mr delhi Bites is happy to give you a taste of anything you are interested in, the curries change each day, brilliant range of vegetarian curries, and the lamb biriyani is even better than that which my Queen-of-the-biriyani mother-in-law cooks. Very authentic.

Almost oopposite Streatham Hill station.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 13, 2016)

Trio Pizzeria offer some brilliant live jazz musicians while you eat / drink.
Very friendly staff, reasonable prices, pizzas good, not quite up to Adomme and Bravi Ragazzi, but very good.
Or you can just have a relaxing drink and listen to mellow jazz.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 13, 2016)

*"Streatham Theatre Venue Operator – Expressions of Interest*

London Square are pleased to announce the launch of the tender process to find a venue operator for the new Streatham Hill Theatre & Arts Venue, due to open in December 2017. 

They are looking for an enthusiastic organisation to work with London Square to complete this exciting venue, and then to manage it for the benefit of the local community and other stakeholders. 

The theatre space will be fully fitted out as a working theatre by London Square and will be let to the operator for a peppercorn rent of £1 per year.

They are seeking a venue operator with vision, a genuine commitment to community engagement and relevant experience. Your organisation might be considering operation of its first venue, extending to operate an additional venue or securing a new base for your own work from which you could also manage a community and arts resource. 

*To find out more about this opportunity, please visit the **London Square website.* "

In case anyone was thinking of running a theatre venue....


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 16, 2016)

OvalhouseDB said:


> I will try and pay more attention to where it is but there is a dry cleaners on the other side of the road fro the station, somewhere between the junctions with Downton and Amesbury, that has sewing machines in the window. They do a good job and quickly.
> 
> May be too late for you now!
> Edited to say: and I see you said Streatham Station, not S'ham Hill. sorry.



Yes I know the ones off Streatham Hill as that was where I use to live.
Ended up going to the dry cleaner next to Streatham Station (the guy on at the counter there is so friggin intense - makes me feel on edge) and they did a pretty good job.

Thanks.


----------



## Winot (Sep 5, 2016)

Trying to book an ice skating party for my daughter. The phone is ringing out, there's no option to leave a message and the web form is borked.

Nice one GLL.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 5, 2016)

Winot said:


> Trying to book an ice skating party for my daughter. The phone is ringing out, there's no option to leave a message and the web form is borked.
> 
> Nice one GLL.



they're under staffed and shit.
best way to book is to physically go in there...


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2017)

New boozer for Streatham! The Mere Scribbler in Streatham is set to open in April. Formerly the Bank pub, the 3,466 square foot venue will be located at the junction of Streatham High Road and Streatham Vale.


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 12, 2017)

editor said:


> New boozer for Streatham! The Mere Scribbler in Streatham is set to open in April. Formerly the Bank pub, the 3,466 square foot venue will be located at the junction of Streatham High Road and Streatham Vale.



"A sister pub to the hugely successful ‘Old Frizzle’, Wimbledon." Apparently.
Of which I know nothing.

ETA Seems the same firm Livelyhood owns The Clapham North (Clapham), The Regent (Balham) and The Old Frizzle (Wimbledon).


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 12, 2017)

Finally drank at The Bull yesterday. Was surprised that it had a such a Balham vibe to the place.
Average selection of beers, wish they had something more wacky tbh, some local stuff or Sam Adams/ Blue Moon.

Burgers overpriced like any other pub.

Still prefer my local.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2017)

I went along to the new Mere Scribbler pub last night. To paraphrase Radiohead, everything was in Its right place, with bare walls, exposed wooden floors, trendy lights, sofas and all the usual modern revamped pub elements, plus food aimed at a more upmarket clientele. Loads of TVs for sport too. 

I never went there when it was The Bank but everyone tells me it's a million times better. 

















In photos: The Mere Scribbler pub in Streatham opens up for business


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 20, 2017)

editor said:


> I went along to the new Mere Scribbler pub last night. To paraphrase Radiohead, everything was in Its right place, with bare walls, exposed wooden floors, trendy lights, sofas and all the usual modern revamped pub elements, plus food aimed at a more upmarket clientele. Loads of TVs for sport too.
> 
> I never went there when it was The Bank but everyone tells me it's a million times better.
> 
> ...



Christ, another up-market pub...


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> Christ, another up-market pub...


But at least it's staying as a pub, and pubs can change over time. These are the small mercies we have to take into account.


----------



## chillum86 (Apr 22, 2017)

editor said:


> But at least it's staying as a pub, and pubs can change over time. These are the small mercies we have to take into account.



Indeed


----------



## hash tag (Sep 8, 2017)

Is there any truth in the rumour that Wholemeal's will close down when they stop serving Homity Pie?
It's still there and still on the menu after all this time.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 8, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Is there any truth in the rumour that Wholemeal's will close down when they stop serving Homity Pie?
> It's still there and still on the menu after all this time.


Noooooo! Is this a joke? I've been going there for years...they've seen my daughter grow from a baby to a young girl!


----------



## Maharani (Sep 8, 2017)

Although, I cannot believe their menu has never changed...like ever.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 8, 2017)

Hummus and flat bread or garlic mushrooms and bread for starters; it's all still there. I went for the green thai curry last night, which isn't always there.


----------



## KatyF (Sep 12, 2017)

Not sure if I should pop this here or in Brixton as it's on the border, but theres a lot of rumours about the Crown and Sceptre being put up for sale. In fact, it's all anyone was talking about in there at the weekend. I did ask the manager but he got quite angry about it (presumably because everyone had been asking him) and denied all rumours, which I'd expect him to do.

ETA: Didn't realise the Streatham thread had moved to the Brixton forum!


----------



## KatyF (Sep 12, 2017)

Oh a bit of internet digging and it would appear to be true http://www.jdwdisposals.com/downloa...Streatham_-_Crown_&_Sceptre_Sales_Details.pdf


----------



## hash tag (Sep 12, 2017)

Spoons are closing a few places. The railway in Putney has it's last day on Sunday, 10th.


----------



## T & P (Sep 12, 2017)

I have not been that many times but whenever I've been it's always seemed reasonably busy.

Would any new owners dare gentrify it? I don't think it'd work.


----------



## Twattor (Sep 13, 2017)

KatyF said:


> Oh a bit of internet digging and it would appear to be true http://www.jdwdisposals.com/downloa...Streatham_-_Crown_&_Sceptre_Sales_Details.pdf


Noooooo! it's my home from home.  I'm pretty much part of the furniture.


----------



## KatyF (Sep 13, 2017)

Twattor said:


> Noooooo! it's my home from home.  I'm pretty much part of the furniture.



As am I! Been drinking in there for 13 years, I don't know what I'll do with myself.



T & P said:


> Would any new owners dare gentrify it? I don't think it'd work.



General consensus seems to be it'll be knocked down and turned into flats.


----------



## Twattor (Sep 13, 2017)

KatyF said:


> As am I! Been drinking in there for 13 years, I don't know what I'll do with myself.
> 
> 
> 
> General consensus seems to be it'll be knocked down and turned into flats.



I'll get on to CAMRA and see if we can get the ACV process lined up.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 13, 2017)

Crown and Sceptre is a decent spoons, but given the size of the building, it could clearly be turned into a more profitable venture- i.e flats.

Has the old Greyhound reopened yet? Opposite the Mere Scribbler, it was due to be turned into some kind of Alice in Wonderland themed pub, which actually sounded quite interesting. i know in the past they have had some psy trance raves in that (huge) pub and garden.


----------



## KatyF (Sep 13, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Has the old Greyhound reopened yet? Opposite the Mere Scribbler, it was due to be turned into some kind of Alice in Wonderland themed pub, which actually sounded quite interesting. i know in the past they have had some psy trance raves in that (huge) pub and garden.



Yeah, don't think it closed whilst they transformed it - all they've done is add massive pictures from Alice In Wonderland. The murals are fantastic though. Called the Rabbit Hole now.


----------



## Twattor (Sep 13, 2017)

I had a response back from CAMRA.  They referred me to the amendments to the Town and Country Planning (General Permitted Development Order) which came into force in May 2017 and which removed permitted development rights that previously allowed the demolition/change of use of pubs.  They also referred me to Lambeth policy ED8 (public houses) (page 65 of this huge document if anyone's interested: https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/pl-lambeth-local-plan-2015.pdf) which sets out the steps a developer has to go through if they want to apply for change of use.  Pretty difficult these days.

If we want to apply to register C&S as an Asset of Community Value then it needs 20 of us (residents of Lambeth) to put our names to it and we can do it directly through Lambeth's planning website.  Although ACV listing remains a material consideration in planning applications, CAMRA don't think it is as important as it used to be with the new legislation and current Lambeth policy. Pity this legislation wasn't around when they came for the Grosvenor.

Hopefully the C&S will be with us for a while yet...


----------



## technical (Sep 13, 2017)

I wouldn't be as worried about the Crown & Sceptre remaining as a pub as i would have been a few years ago. But still don't understand why Wetherspoons would want to dispose of it - read an interview with Tim Martin a few weeks ago where he was banging on about continuing to increase the total number.


----------



## Twattor (Sep 13, 2017)

technical said:


> I wouldn't be as worried about the Crown & Sceptre remaining as a pub as i would have been a few years ago. But still don't understand why Wetherspoons would want to dispose of it - read an interview with Tim Martin a few weeks ago where he was banging on about continuing to increase the total number.


It needs a hell of a lot of money spent on it.  The interior is very tired and they've also had quite a few lumps dropping off the exterior recently. Years of neglect have taken their toll, and being such a large building it will be an absolute money pit putting it right.  With property values around here being what they are he'll probably be able to pick up a couple of pubs elsewhere for what they'll get for that (assuming they can find a buyer - i'm told their pub in mitcham has been on the market since April '16)


----------



## hash tag (Sep 13, 2017)

As I mentioned earlier, there are a few Spoons due for closure. The Railway in Putney went last weekend. It was always very busy and unlikely to be redeveloped as
it was on the apex of a corner of two major streets with adjoining shops on either side. I guess the thing is there is another Spoons, The Rocket, at the other end of the High Street.
On the other side of the coin, I understand the biggest ever Spoons opened just days ago in Ramsgate.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 14, 2017)

I liked the Railway, i used to drink in there almost every Friday when i was underage. For some reason, that was the pub we settled on, as the bouncers were lax and the prices cheap.

The Rocket is a swanky spoons, and is around £1 per drink more expensive than the Rocket, which i always thought was a pisstake. 

I drank a lot in the Balham spoons a couple of years ago, that was another one up for the chop, but apparently has now been spared.


----------



## Winot (Sep 14, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Has the old Greyhound reopened yet? Opposite the Mere Scribbler, it was due to be turned into some kind of Alice in Wonderland themed pub, which actually sounded quite interesting. i know in the past they have had some psy trance raves in that (huge) pub and garden.



Psytrance raves in an Alice and Wonderland-themed pub. Sounds like just my thing.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 14, 2017)

thats what i thought! hopefully there will be some more, although information on the pub itself is pretty lacking


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 14, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Crown and Sceptre is a decent spoons, but given the size of the building, it could clearly be turned into a more profitable venture- i.e flats.
> 
> Has the old Greyhound reopened yet? Opposite the Mere Scribbler, it was due to be turned into some kind of Alice in Wonderland themed pub, which actually sounded quite interesting. i know in the past they have had some psy trance raves in that (huge) pub and garden.



The curry in there isn't too bad. Although they served it instead of sunday roast, so it was bitter sweet.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 15, 2017)

Wasn't the Capitol at Forest Hill similarly meant to have been up for sale last year?  
Sure it was still trading as a 'Spoons the last time that I went past???


----------



## hash tag (Sep 15, 2017)

The spoons in forest hill is in an old cinema. Great building, little spent on it.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 17, 2017)

lang rabbie said:


> Wasn't the Capitol at Forest Hill similarly meant to have been up for sale last year?
> Sure it was still trading as a 'Spoons the last time that I went past???


I think Tim Martin is the Tiny Rowland of our age. No property is beyond buying or selling - for profit or on a whim.
Meanwhile in Streatham non-Spoons prices are apparently spiralling out of control


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 17, 2017)

KatyF said:


> Not sure if I should pop this here or in Brixton as it's on the border, but theres a lot of rumours about the Crown and Sceptre being put up for sale. In fact, it's all anyone was talking about in there at the weekend. I did ask the manager but he got quite angry about it (presumably because everyone had been asking him) and denied all rumours, which I'd expect him to do.


 nooo! not another lost pub!  I'm no longer a near local to to the C&S - but still call in now and then and have drunk in there on and off since 1985ish. We used to call it the crap and cesspit, but in an affectionate way. 

If there is any community action please pm me.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 17, 2017)

Twattor said:


> I had a response back from CAMRA.  They referred me to the amendments to the Town and Country Planning (General Permitted Development Order) which came into force in May 2017 and which removed permitted development rights that previously allowed the demolition/change of use of pubs.  They also referred me to Lambeth policy ED8 (public houses) (page 65 of this huge document if anyone's interested: https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/pl-lambeth-local-plan-2015.pdf) which sets out the steps a developer has to go through if they want to apply for change of use.  Pretty difficult these days.
> 
> If we want to apply to register C&S as an Asset of Community Value then it needs 20 of us (residents of Lambeth) to put our names to it and we can do it directly through Lambeth's planning website.  Although ACV listing remains a material consideration in planning applications, CAMRA don't think it is as important as it used to be with the new legislation and current Lambeth policy. Pity this legislation wasn't around when they came for the Grosvenor.
> 
> Hopefully the C&S will be with us for a while yet...


Pm me if you need another Lambeth member to sign anything. I'm a CAMRA member too.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 17, 2017)

From the Spoons disposal text:



> RateaBLE VaLuE & Epc
> 2017 Rateable Value – £115,000
> EPC – E
> pREmisEs LicEncE
> ...



£115K 

What does Local Listing mean? I think given the local climate Lambeth won't see it torn down for flats but long term not sure.

I remember going years ago in early afternoon in cold winter, it was like a kind of social centre really. Where are people supposed to hang out if it closes.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 17, 2017)

duplicate


----------



## CH1 (Sep 17, 2017)

DJWrongspeed said:


> From the Spoons disposal text:
> £115K
> 
> What does Local Listing mean? I think given the local climate Lambeth won't see it torn down for flats but long term not sure.
> I remember going years ago in early afternoon in cold winter, it was like a kind of social centre really. Where are people supposed to hang out if it closes.


The issue could well be one of business rates making the Wetherspoons pricing model non-viable.
Wasn't there lots of fuss about new business rates coming in about 6 months ago?

Whenever I go in there its pretty quiet.

Local listing


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 18, 2017)

duplicate post


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 18, 2017)

DJWrongspeed said:


> From the Spoons disposal text:
> 
> £115K



The actual rates bill will be 47.9p for each £ of rateable value = £55,085 i.e. they have to make over £1,000 a week net profit just to cover the rates bill.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 18, 2017)

The car park behind the beer garden is not something protected by any planning policy so I wouldn't be surprised if some developer tried to get flats into that space and then resell the remaining pub with curtailed garden (and difficult relationship with new residential neighbours).


----------



## Farmer Giles (Sep 19, 2017)

A spoons was sold near me last year (was always rammed), to some Isle of Man company who have put it on the market. No one is going to buy or rent this pub as an ongoing concern, so it will be left to rot and the then the council will let them redevelop the site with the very generous car park in tow.


----------



## Smick (Sep 20, 2017)

The launderette on the main road between Downton and Cricklade has gone on fire, the road is closed.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2017)

Smick said:


> The launderette on the main road between Downton and Cricklade has gone on fire, the road is closed.


Laundrette on Fire. That sounds like a Morrissey single during his crap patch.


----------



## Smick (Sep 22, 2017)

editor said:


> Laundrette on Fire. That sounds like a Morrissey single during his crap patch.


----------



## sw16er (Sep 22, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I think Tim Martin is the Tiny Rowland of our age. No property is beyond buying or selling - for profit or on a whim.
> Meanwhile in Streatham non-Spoons prices are apparently spiralling out of control




£5.25 for a pint is pretty steep but there are plenty of "Balham/Nu Brixton" types  living in Streatham now so I'm sure this place will do well. There are still quite a few "down to earth" pubs in Streatham so the whole community is still served quite well and besides I can't see Streatham "aggressively" gentrifying like Brixton recently has done and like how Balham did do many years ago.


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2017)

sw16er said:


> £5.25 for a pint is pretty steep


It's near-vertical to me.


----------



## sw16er (Sep 22, 2017)

editor said:


> It's near-vertical to me.



For sure, I wouldn't pay it, there is no need to when there are plenty of other pubs in the area where you can get a decent pint for a lot cheaper than that.

From what I know of this place they have a Balham branch, they are just laying their roots down in Streatham Hill  too as there is a market in the area for this kind of thing.


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 25, 2017)

Police are appealing for assistance to help trace a vulnerable elderly woman missing from _Streatham_.

*Dorothy Decarish*, 73, was last seen at approximately 10:00hrs at her home on Saturday 23 September 2017.

She is a black woman, approximately 5ft 8ins tall with grey hair.

When last seen, Dorothy was wearing a black and white gown and sandals and was carrying a bag.

Officers are concerned for Dorothy’s welfare as she can become easily confused and is not wearing warm clothing.







*Anyone who has seen Dorothy or knows of her whereabouts is asked to contact officers at Lambeth via 101 or 07785 774 447. Alternatively contact the charity Missing People on 116000.*​


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 25, 2017)

By my count, this this the third time in less than two years that this determined lady has "escaped" from her care home.
Hope she is found safely this time


----------



## sw16er (Sep 27, 2017)

Another posh Coffee shop has just opened in Streatham, 
plenty of em these days. I hear that Blackbird Bakery www.blackbirdbakerylondon.co.uk/  is going to be opening in Streatham later on in the year, next door to the Odeon from what I heard. The "Balhamification" of Streatham is in full flight.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2017)

sw16er said:


> Another posh Coffee shop has just opened in Streatham,
> plenty of em these days. I hear that Blackbird Bakery www.blackbirdbakerylondon.co.uk/  is going to be opening in Streatham later on in the year, next door to the Odeon from what I heard. The "Balhamification" of Streatham is in full flight.



They do lovely bread, mind.


----------



## sw16er (Sep 27, 2017)

editor said:


> They do lovely bread, mind.



Cool, I'll certainly give both places a try.


----------



## Smick (Sep 28, 2017)

sw16er said:


> Another posh Coffee shop has just opened in Streatham,
> plenty of em these days. I hear that Blackbird Bakery www.blackbirdbakerylondon.co.uk/  is going to be opening in Streatham later on in the year, next door to the Odeon from what I heard. The "Balhamification" of Streatham is in full flight.



Blackbird have got a kiosk on W Norwood station platform now. People queue 5 or 6 deep to hand over £3 for a coffee.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2017)

Smick said:


> Blackbird have got a kiosk on W Norwood station platform now. People queue 5 or 6 deep to hand over £3 for a coffee.


Captive market, innit?


----------



## sw16er (Sep 28, 2017)

Smick said:


> Blackbird have got a kiosk on W Norwood station platform now. People queue 5 or 6 deep to hand over £3 for a coffee.



I don't have a problem treating myself to a £3 coffee once in a while as long as it's of a high standard, the thing is...some of these Artisan type coffee places have staff that clearly aren't that well trained in making it.. For £3 I want the real thing, places such as Monmouth Coffee and Prufrock set the standard, I have never had a bad cup whenever I have been to either of those places.

Yeah that Blackbird Bakery have a few shops scattered about in South London, Balham, Peckham, East Dulwich, the usual places.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2017)

sw16er said:


> I don't have a problem treating myself to a £3 coffee once in a while as long as it's of a high standard, the thing is...some of these Artisan type coffee places have staff that clearly aren't that well trained in making it.. For £3 I want the real thing, places such as Monmouth Coffee and Prufrock set the standard, I have never had a bad cup whenever I have been to either of those places.
> 
> Yeah that Blackbird Bakery have a few shops scattered about in South London, Balham, Peckham, East Dulwich, the usual places.


Their sourdough is expensive so it's an occasional treat for me (I think it's £3.20 or maybe £3.50 for a large loaf, but it is deeeelish). It's a lot more in Wild Caper in Brixton for the same stuff.


----------



## sw16er (Sep 28, 2017)

editor said:


> Their sourdough is expensive so it's an occasional treat for me (I think it's £3.20 or maybe £3.50 for a large loaf, but it is deeeelish). It's a lot more in Wild Caper in Brixton for the same stuff.



Interesting. Yeah a lot of those artisan type places are so expensive in Brixton now, like mega expensive. I suppose they cater for the young disposable income crowd, no idea where these kids get their money from!


----------



## Smick (Sep 30, 2017)

I’ve met the man who owns Blackbird and he’s a really nice guy. He’s only satisfying demand. I can understand why the coffee on a railway platform is expensive, and I’ve picked the most expensive price on the menu to illustrate my point. Nevertheless it IS expensive no matter what you’re buying, you’re going to be drinking it in the disgusting environment of the 0757 Southern service to Clapham Junction, trying not to spill it as the train lurches through the tunnel to Streatham Hill, and still they’re queueing up to buy one every day!


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 30, 2017)

editor said:


> They do lovely bread, mind.



We'll have none of your REVISIONIST CLASS TRAITOR opinions in the "Streatham news, rumour and general chat" thread!!!


----------



## sw16er (Oct 2, 2017)

Anyone know what's happened on Streatham Hill? Police cordon from the Old Bingo Hall to that Batch and Co. Coffee shop. There has been a lot of trouble happening up there recently FWIW.


----------



## Smick (Oct 2, 2017)

sw16er said:


> Anyone know what's happened on Streatham Hill? Police cordon from the Old Bingo Hall to that Batch and Co. Coffee shop. There has been a lot of trouble happening up there recently FWIW.


What sort of trouble?


----------



## sw16er (Oct 3, 2017)

Smick said:


> What sort of trouble?



A number of break-ins to the local businesses on Streatham Hill, that Hood restaurant has been broken into twice apparently, also some of other establishments (their names escape me right now). Was also reading there has been a lot of problems with anti-social behaviour (fights on street, aggressive street drinkers, that kind of thing).

Apparently some of the local businesses have been getting on to Chuka to take action, good luck to them!


----------



## Smick (Oct 3, 2017)

sw16er said:


> A number of break-ins to the local businesses on Streatham Hill, that Hood restaurant has been broken into twice apparently, also some of other establishments (their names escape me right now). Was also reading there has been a lot of problems with anti-social behaviour (fights on street, aggressive street drinkers, that kind of thing).
> 
> Apparently some of the local businesses have been getting on to Chuka to take action, good luck to them!


Shit, that’s not good. 

I’d be surprised if Chuka bothers a jot. He’ll write a letter back to the businesses telling them how he agrees that crime is a problem, especially in the North East of England, and that he is pressuring the Home Secretary to divert funding toward ensuring rural areas get a fair deal from Brexit. All from his vantage point of the backbenches in the Commons.


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 3, 2017)

sw16er said:


> Anyone know what's happened on Streatham Hill? Police cordon from the Old Bingo Hall to that Batch and Co. Coffee shop. There has been a lot of trouble happening up there recently FWIW.


A stabbing on Sunday night   Thankfully not life threatening injuries.
Appeal following stabbing, Streatham


----------



## sw16er (Oct 4, 2017)

lang rabbie said:


> A stabbing on Sunday night   Thankfully not life threatening injuries.
> Appeal following stabbing, Streatham


----------



## sw16er (Oct 4, 2017)

Smick said:


> Shit, that’s not good.
> 
> *I’d be surprised if Chuka bothers a jot.* He’ll write a letter back to the businesses telling them how he agrees that crime is a problem, especially in the North East of England, and that he is pressuring the Home Secretary to divert funding toward ensuring rural areas get a fair deal from Brexit. All from his vantage point of the backbenches in the Commons.



Yup, Chuka is a keystone cop IMO, all image no action.


----------



## Smick (Oct 4, 2017)

sw16er said:


> Yup, Chuka is a keystone cop IMO, all image no action.


Chuka thinks he is still a shadow minister and has now latched onto Brexit as something to increase his profile. While he claims to be anti-Brexit, few people in the UK have done as well from it.

He spends his days concerning the UK as a whole while ignoring the needs of his constituency in which, to the best of my understanding, he does not live.

His abortive attempt to lead the Labour party would have given him the national remit he craves if he had stuck with it and been successful but, after generating plenty of support, he decided against that for unknown reasons.

As a backbencher, his job is to improve the lot of his constituents and the businesses in the constituency. He should be putting our needs above those of the rest of the UK, trying to get us advantages, making our streets safer, improving our infrastructure, even if it is at the expense of other constituencies or the UK as a whole.


----------



## chillum86 (Oct 10, 2017)

Smick said:


> Chuka thinks he is still a shadow minister and has now latched onto Brexit as something to increase his profile. While he claims to be anti-Brexit, few people in the UK have done as well from it.
> 
> He spends his days concerning the UK as a whole while ignoring the needs of his constituency in which, to the best of my understanding, he does not live.
> 
> ...



Completely agree. Its a real shame he has such a majority in Streatham, he'll never get de-selected and is safe in the knowledge only a monumental swing would loose him his seat. He makes the occaisonal minor gesture towards Streatham but really does almost nothing. I actually can't think of the last positve contribution he made towards the area.


----------



## Casual Observer (Oct 21, 2017)

News to me but the Morrisons site by Streatham station is being split between a Marks & Spencer food hall (opening next Wednesday) and an Aldi opening early next year. I assumed it was all Aldi so the Marks & Spencer part is a surprise.


----------



## sw16er (Oct 24, 2017)

Casual Observer said:


> News to me but the Morrisons site by Streatham station is being split between a Marks & Spencer food hall (opening next Wednesday) and an Aldi opening early next year. I assumed it was all Aldi so the Marks & Spencer part is a surprise.



It's a good thing and quite unique, it will appeal to everyone in the community. Apparently Marks & Spencers are also opening a larger store on the new Streatham Hill Development site later this year.


----------



## sw16er (Oct 24, 2017)

chillum86 said:


> Completely agree. Its a real shame he has such a majority in Streatham, he'll never get de-selected and is safe in the knowledge only a monumental swing would loose him his seat. He makes the occaisonal minor gesture towards Streatham but really does almost nothing.* I actually can't think of the last positve contribution he made towards the area.*



Moving out? He lives over in West London now.


----------



## chillum86 (Oct 24, 2017)

sw16er said:


> Moving out? He lives over in West London now



Well yes, except for the fact he remains the Streatham MP.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 26, 2017)

Joyous scenes in Streatham... 

Marks and Spencers store opens in Streatham


----------



## Smick (Oct 27, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> Joyous scenes in Streatham...
> 
> Marks and Spencers store opens in Streatham


There’s already one down in Brixton, 15 minutes on a 133, and it’s not the kind of place you can eat their food every day. 

I love a pot of M&S ultimate mash, but I’m not going to get excited about a new place to buy it from.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 27, 2017)

Smick said:


> There’s already one down in Brixton, 15 minutes on a 133, and it’s not the kind of place you can eat their food every day.
> 
> I love a pot of M&S ultimate mash, but I’m not going to get excited about a new place to buy it from.



Well you don't live near either - like me.  Neither are especially convenient for me and I'm certainly not making a special trip to go to either site. 

I imagine for those people living all the way down at Streatham Common it's a bit more exciting than it is for us - living the Co Op dream in Tulse Hill!


----------



## T & P (Oct 27, 2017)

I'm still dreaming about the long-awaited day when a Waitrose finally opens in Brixton. I don't think we'll ever see one in Tulse Hill, but perhaps a Mini Waitrose in West Norwood is not that far fetched.


----------



## Smick (Oct 27, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> Well you don't live near either - like me.  Neither are especially convenient for me and I'm certainly not making a special trip to go to either site.
> 
> I imagine for those people living all the way down at Streatham Common it's a bit more exciting than it is for us - living the Co Op dream in Tulse Hill!


I used to live in Mainz and I once considered taking the train to Cologne, 120 miles away, to visit M&S because they sold English sausages.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 28, 2017)

Smick said:


> I used to live in Mainz and I once considered taking the train to Cologne, 120 miles away, to visit M&S because they sold English sausages.



Although to be fair, DB "inter-city" ticket prices are so ridiculously cheap, you could probably have done so without *too big* a dent in your wallet.


----------



## Casual Observer (Dec 4, 2017)

Art & Craft, the poncey beer sellers, are opening a new bigger shop on Streatham High Road. Don't know when it's opening but it'll be down the dip a few shops past Streatham Green. The selection of tasty, locally brewed beers they offer is outstanding but their prices are more than a bit silly. My advice to these people: only sell beers in 500ml bottles (none of this 330ml lunacy) and get your bleedin' prices down.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 4, 2017)

Casual Observer said:


> Art & Craft, the poncey beer sellers, are opening a new bigger shop on Streatham High Road. Don't know when it's opening but it'll be down the dip a few shops past Streatham Green. The selection of tasty, locally brewed beers they offer is outstanding but their prices are more than a bit silly. My advice to these people: only sell beers in 500ml bottles (none of this 330ml lunacy) and get your bleedin' prices down.



Is that replacing the small one near the station or expanding?


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2017)

Casual Observer said:


> Art & Craft, the poncey beer sellers, are opening a new bigger shop on Streatham High Road. Don't know when it's opening but it'll be down the dip a few shops past Streatham Green. The selection of tasty, locally brewed beers they offer is outstanding but their prices are more than a bit silly. My advice to these people: only sell beers in 500ml bottles (none of this 330ml lunacy) and get your bleedin' prices down.


Craft Beer _and_ Urban Art? Hipster jackpot!


----------



## Casual Observer (Dec 4, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Is that replacing the small one near the station or expanding?


I assume this is a replacement. It'll be several times bigger than the existing one and in a much more prominent location. Only noticed it today when walking past but it's quite a way off being ready.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 4, 2017)

Too far down for me....where it is now suits my weekend jaunt to Lidl and back....


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 4, 2017)

Casual Observer said:


> I assume this is a replacement. It'll be several times bigger than the existing one and in a much more prominent location. Only noticed it today when walking past but it's quite a way off being ready.



All the suggestions from their Twitter feed are that the branch in the Dip is in addition to the existing Streatham Hill and West Norwood branches.  There is also going to be a branch at Surrey Street in Croydon.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 5, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Too far down for me....where it is now suits my weekend jaunt to Lidl and back....



If you intend on visiting the new Aldi once it opens - just before Streatham station, where Somerfields used to be - it won't be "too far down".


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 5, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> If you intend on visiting the new Aldi once it opens - just before Streatham station, where Somerfields used to be - it won't be "too far down".



Hmm...it maybe too far down....going past the White Lion is too far down for me


----------



## sw16er (Dec 8, 2017)

Casual Observer said:


> Art & Craft, the poncey beer sellers, are opening a new bigger shop on Streatham High Road. Don't know when it's opening but it'll be down the dip a few shops past Streatham Green. The selection of tasty, locally brewed beers they offer is outstanding but their prices are more than a bit silly. My advice to these people: only sell beers in 500ml bottles (none of this 330ml lunacy) and get your bleedin' prices down.



That part of the High Road (the dip) is gentrifying at a really fast rate, that Brickwood Café (the posh yellow painted one) opened up down there the other month. I hope some of those Somalian run Cafe's don't get affected as they bring a bit of lively character to that area.

I do hope the Art & Craft place does well, I'm not a massive Craft Beer fan myself so can't say I will be using the shop much but I do vaguely know one of the owners as he use to own Perfect Blend many years ago, is Streatham bred and is a nice guy who seems to be doing very well with his Art & Craft business.


----------



## sw16er (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm looking forward to this place opening next year, the new Streatham Space Project theatre. It's already built, it's at the back of the new Megabowl flats development on Streatham Hill.

Join Us


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2017)

Lambeth excelling themselves at the moment 

Lambeth Labour petition to save Streatham Police Station not handed over to Labour Mayor Sadiq Khan


----------



## Casual Observer (Dec 19, 2017)

editor said:


> Lambeth excelling themselves at the moment
> 
> Lambeth Labour petition to save Streatham Police Station not handed over to Labour Mayor Sadiq Khan


Surprised to find it permanently closed today. I'd gone there to report 12 Urbans for bad choices on the album of the year thread.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 20, 2017)

Im confused- that police station has been a guardianship scheme for over 2 years, i have friends who live there. Everything and anything police related has long gone.


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 20, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Im confused- that police station has been a guardianship scheme for over 2 years, i have friends who live there. Everything and anything police related has long gone.









The latest row is about the loss of the public "front counter" service at the "Streatham Police Base" in the dip that replaced the former Police Station.  Since 14 December, the recently refitted building will now just be used by the neighbourhood police teams with no routine public access.

The public counter at Kennington Police Station closed on the same day.


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 13, 2018)

Aldi opening next Thursday on the old Morrisons/Safeway site if anyone gives a shit.


----------



## Smick (Jan 15, 2018)

Casual Observer said:


> Aldi opening next Thursday on the old Morrisons/Safeway site if anyone gives a shit.


I give a shit. I absolutely love Lidl, but there’s no Aldi nearby. So Lidl may have a run for their money if Aldi is any good.


----------



## Smick (Jan 19, 2018)

Casual Observer said:


> Aldi opening next Thursday on the old Morrisons/Safeway site if anyone gives a shit.


I went in last night and it’s great. I didn’t buy much; 3 bottles of beer, an LED light and a microwave meal for one. Nevertheless it was very impressive.


----------



## T & P (Jan 21, 2018)

Another nod for the new Aldi. It’s the biggest and neatest i’ve Seen in London. Nice layout and space.


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 22, 2018)

Hadn't been to an Aldi before last week but have now been to the Streatham one several times. Well lit and a good comfortably spaced layout (unlike the dingy, cramped Morrisons that was there before). Many items are half or two thirds of the price that you'd pay in Tesco or Sainsburys for something of comparable quality. I'll be visiting once or twice a week from now on. Can't see the overpriced Marks & Spencer next door lasting long.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 22, 2018)

Went into Aldi on Saturday - bought maple syrup and wine and more wine.
Aldi is great for cheap quality wine.

I like that corner now.
The GYM is FUCKING AMAZING. 
M&S is great for deserts.

Only gripe is that corner entrance to the gym and car park is poorly lit at night.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2018)

Large amount of hipster points accrued for this one. Eat some food, drink a 'glass of bubbles' and draw a nude! Crazy, wild, so new etc etc. 

Naked Brunch – Exhibit B


----------



## sw16er (Jan 23, 2018)

editor said:


> Large amount of hipster points accrued for this one. Eat some food, drink a 'glass of bubbles' and draw a nude! Crazy, wild, so new etc etc.
> 
> Naked Brunch – Exhibit B



You have to pay £22.50 for this shit! Wow...surely people don't fall for this?


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2018)

sw16er said:


> You have to pay £22.50 for this shit! Wow...surely people don't fall for this?


For these terminally bored people, simple, basic pleasures are never enough. They can't enjoy the quiet mediation and concentration of life drawing: they have to hipster it up with fucking bubbles and nibbles to make it Instagrammable and something they can share on Facebook to show just how wild their lives are.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 23, 2018)

editor sw16er surely this is very much in the spirit of Streatham as exemplified by the late Cynthia Payne (of luncheon voucher fame)?


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2018)

CH1 said:


> editor sw16er surely this is very much in the spirit of Streatham as exemplified by the late Cynthia Payne (of luncheon voucher fame)?


Cynthia didn't try to solely attract the contemporary hipsters, grazing and bubbles-quaffers of her times. She even used to offer an OAP discount. To compare her to this lot is an insult to her memory!


----------



## jakejb79 (Jan 24, 2018)

sw16er said:


> You have to pay £22.50 for this shit! Wow...surely people don't fall for this?



A colleague of mine is going,	she called it "An exciting urban art evening "


----------



## CH1 (Jan 26, 2018)

Casual Observer said:


> Hadn't been to an Aldi before last week but have now been to the Streatham one several times. Well lit and a good comfortably spaced layout (unlike the dingy, cramped Morrisons that was there before). Many items are half or two thirds of the price that you'd pay in Tesco or Sainsburys for something of comparable quality. I'll be visiting once or twice a week from now on. Can't see the overpriced Marks & Spencer next door lasting long.


I went today. Was easy to get to (on a train-enabled travel pass) from Loughborough Junction. 10 minutes each way.

The layout is kind of Bauhaus compared with Lidl. The eye-level fridges containing ice-cream etc was very tempting compared to Lidl's rummaging around in floor-standing freezer cabinets.

I was interested in the bottled beers, and it seems in the ale section the beers are pretty much as Lidl, except that Lidl's are made by Shepherd Neame in Faversham, whereas Aldi's are Marstons from the Midlands - but have more enticing lables. The quality and price between the Lidl and Aldi versions is virtually identical - £1.19 being the standard price for both.

The turn-off for me was when waiting on the platform for my train back home I spotted that the coffee, which was marked as £1.39 on the shelf had been charged to me at £1.49

I find this sort of thing annoying - and it wouldn't normally happen at Lidl, because mostly people use self-service checkouts, so you would see the price when you scanned it.   

Aldi don't have self-service checkouts - and their screen showing the items scanned are tablet format with small print positioned for the benefit of the till operator, not the customer.

My advice, if you worry about being charged correctly, is check your receipt before leaving the shop.

Final point - Marks & Spencers looked to be thriving - at least in their café - at 3 pm on a Friday afternoon.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jan 29, 2018)

The A23 has been closed for over a week now, S of Leigham Court Rd, due to a collapsed sewer near Gleneldon / Shrubbery. The buses are doing a huge diversion all the way to  Streatham Common North (not cutting down valley Rd - which would quickly become gridlocked, obv) and then back northwards up the A23 to St Leonards etc. This will go on for another week. (At least) Pockets of chaos all over the place!

This is one reason I have not yet been to the exciting new Aldi. Can't face the bus trip, or the walk in the rain.


----------



## T & P (Jan 29, 2018)

OvalhouseDB said:


> The A23 has been closed for over a week now, S of Leigham Court Rd, due to a collapsed sewer near Gleneldon / Shrubbery. The buses are doing a huge diversion all the way to  Streatham Common North (not cutting down valley Rd - which would quickly become gridlocked, obv) and then back northwards up the A23 to St Leonards etc. This will go on for another week. (At least) Pockets of chaos all over the place!
> 
> This is one reason I have not yet been to the exciting new Aldi. Can't face the bus trip, or the walk in the rain.


You could take the train from Tulse Hill, just one stop...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 29, 2018)

I love that Aldi.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jan 31, 2018)

T & P said:


> You could take the train from Tulse Hill, just one stop...


I could! I never really have that possibility in my mind. Good idea. I am excited by a Bauhaus influenced Aldi!


----------



## Smick (Jan 31, 2018)

I must go back soon. I had the kids with me the last time and they were running around like lunatics so I couldn’t enjoy it properly. I did manage to get a load of reduced stuff from Waitrose yesterday though so I don’t need much grub.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jan 31, 2018)

OvalhouseDB said:


> I am excited by a Bauhaus influenced Aldi!



You may be slightly disappointed!  

But yes, the new Aldi is certainly much lighter and airier than the Streatham Lidl - which is always a thoroughly soul destroying space with queues whatever time of day or night you visit.


----------



## T & P (Jan 31, 2018)

lang rabbie said:


> You may be slightly disappointed!
> 
> But yes, the new Aldi is certainly much lighter and airier than the Streatham Lidl - which is always a thoroughly soul destroying space with queues whatever time of day or night you visit.


It's by fsr the cleanest, tidiest and airiest of all the Aldis (and Lidls) I've been to in this country. It reminds me of the Lidls you see in the Continent (well, Spain at least), which are so much bigger and better stocked than those here.


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 11, 2018)

It is disturbing to learn that an as yet unnamed 19-year-old young man was stabbed to death this afternoon in Hopton Road near Streatham station and pronounced dead at the scene at 4.39 p.m.

Condolences to his family.


----------



## sw16er (Feb 12, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> It is disturbing to learn that an as yet unnamed 19-year-old young man was stabbed to death this afternoon in Hopton Road near Streatham station and pronounced dead at the scene at 4.39 p.m.
> 
> Condolences to his family.



Yeah it's sad, I have just been reading about it on the Evening Standard website. It was pretty much in broad daylight so to speak.

There has been a bit of trouble around that part of Streatham for a while now, IIRC, there was a couple of stabbings round there in the Summer, well one of them was on Madeira Road I think which is off Hopton Road.


----------



## chillum86 (Feb 15, 2018)

sw16er said:


> Yeah it's sad, I have just been reading about it on the Evening Standard website. It was pretty much in broad daylight so to speak.
> 
> There has been a bit of trouble around that part of Streatham for a while now, IIRC, there was a couple of stabbings round there in the Summer, well one of them was on Madeira Road I think which is off Hopton Road.



Really sad, ironically 2 mins away from where they just closed a police station.


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 15, 2018)

chillum86 said:


> Really sad, ironically 2 mins away from where they just closed a police station.



It seems the stabbing wasn't in Hopton Road, and the instant commentary on it being part of a broader pattern of street crime are misplaced.  The stabbing happened inside a house, and the victim stumbled out into the street. 

Still makes it an awful, tragic end to a young life.


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 18, 2018)

This is the Late *Sabri Chibani*, who was stabbed to death in Streatham on 11 February 2018 ...





... the 19-year old Italian, who came to the UK to find work a few months earlier, was found collapsed in Hopton Road at around 3.50pm that day.  He was pronounced dead at the scene at 4.39pm and a post-mortem examination gave his cause death as an incised wound to the chest.

Detectives believe he was attacked inside a property in Hopton Road before he made his way outside.

The teenager’s father Munir has told how he first thought his son had died in a road accident.

“I am destroyed,” he told Italian news site Blitz Quotidiano. “Sabri was a boy who everyone loved.”

Mr Chibani’s friends also paid tribute to the “easygoing and friendly” teenager, describing how he “never had any problems with anybody”.

Nadir Ayoub, 21, who used to catch the school bus with Mr Chibani, told the Evening Standard: “We want to know what happened. We are tormented by this news. We are trying to understand it.

“The family is totally destroyed, they cannot understand it. Sabri was not the type to ever go looking for trouble. I have known him for 10 years, he never insulted or made fun of anyone.”

Mr Chibani, a former youth team football player whose family migrated to Italy from Tunisia, grew up in Piacenza, a city 70km south-west of Milan in northern Italy.

Mr Ayoub, who lived in the same block as Mr Chibani, added: “When he went to London he said, ‘Don’t worry, we will see each other again soon’. He saw a great future for himself there.”

Another childhood friend said: “I am really angry. At first they said it was an accident, then I read the newspapers and was shocked to see how he died.

“His father is heartbroken — his mother is even worse. I have been there to comfort the family but they have returned to Tunisia now.”

Mr Chibani graduated from the Marconi Industrial Technical Institute last year with a diploma in electronics.

He followed his brother to London in November in search of a job and was said to be working as a bar tender at the time of his death.

A 23-year-old man was arrested at the scene. Ronny Padilla, of Hopton Road, Streatham, was charged with murder on 13 February 2018.

Padilla is due to stand trial at the Old Bailey on 2 July 2018.

*Anyone who has any information that could assist police, call the incident room on 020 8721 4005 or 101, or Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111.*


----------



## Smick (Feb 19, 2018)

GarveyLives Excuse me for saying but your contributions seem rather ghoulish. 

There is goodness everywhere we look but all you ever talk about is murder.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2018)

God, I hate inane crap



> Exhibit Bars – the ‘youth club for adults’ in South London – is bringing Soho down south with the appointment of Adrian Watters as Executive Chef. Adrian was previously Head Chef of Soho House group in both New York and London. His new menu is about to be rolled out across Exhibit venues.
> 
> Expect global grazing plates, burgers that send juices down your arm, and killer Sunday roasts that come with unlimited homemade roasties and yorkies.... yes, UNLIMITED!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 21, 2018)

Smick said:


> GarveyLives Excuse me for saying but your contributions seem rather ghoulish.
> 
> There is goodness everywhere we look but all you ever talk about is murder.



I think Garveylives is trying to make a point, but just doing it badly.

Switch on bbclondon radio any morning and it is filled with murder and violence.......but at least they are in encouraging a dicussion and not just reporting all the grim details without further comment.


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 21, 2018)

editor said:


> God, I hate inane crap



There's something wrong with a society where youth clubs are closed when they are most needed, but become some sort of trendy bar 'theme'.


----------



## sw16er (Mar 6, 2018)

editor said:


> God, I hate inane crap



It's a rubbish bar too, been there once...never again.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 6, 2018)

The pizza place, FireAway, is real good!


----------



## Casual Observer (Mar 9, 2018)

The new Marks & Spencer foodhall in Streatham Hill is now open (where the bowling alley used to be). Not my cup of tea but may be of interest to those within reach.


----------



## Smick (Mar 9, 2018)

Casual Observer said:


> The new Marks & Spencer foodhall in Streatham Hill is now open (where the bowling alley used to be). Not my cup of tea but may be of interest to those within reach.


The new Aldi is where it’s at! I’m a convert.


----------



## Casual Observer (Mar 9, 2018)

Smick said:


> The new Aldi is where it’s at! I’m a convert.


Same here. Never been in one before but can't stay out of there now. Hadn't bothered with the Lidl either but now go there twice a week too.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 9, 2018)

Aldi rocks. Their Wacko chocolate biscuits are the fucking business, mate.


----------



## T & P (Mar 9, 2018)

And their fake Baileys it’s almost every bit as good as the real thing and amazing value at £3.75 or so (vs £16 for the real thing).


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 10, 2018)

Casual Observer said:


> The new Marks & Spencer foodhall in Streatham Hill is now open (where the bowling alley used to be). Not my cup of tea but may be of interest to those within reach.



I tried their fabled sandwich Meal Deal but its not as good as the Co-op's.


----------



## KatyF (Apr 25, 2018)

Spotted this planning notice last night outside The Tringham.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

KatyF said:


> Spotted this planning notice last night outside The Tringham.View attachment 133643


Does 'partial demolition' mean that the pub will close?

It's a lovely looking boozer. Surely they can't flatten that?


----------



## KatyF (Apr 25, 2018)

editor said:


> Does 'partial demolition' mean that the pub will close?
> 
> It's a lovely looking boozer. Surely they can't flatten that?



 Not sure, can't seem to find any more info on it. And I agree, such a nice building. What with the Crown and Sceptre being up for sale and this potentially being demolished its not looking good for Spoons near me!


----------



## Casual Observer (Apr 26, 2018)

Must mean the pub would close as the application seeks to create two shops on the site where there are currently none. Only drank in there a few times but will miss it as it's the best place to nip in for a piss if I can't hold on 'til I get home.


----------



## sw16er (May 1, 2018)

It's a decent boozer, one of a few remaining "Spoons" in the area that genuinely attracts a decent mixed crowd, I'm sad to see this place go...and never knew it was going.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2018)

sw16er said:


> It's a decent boozer, one of a few remaining "Spoons" in the area that genuinely attracts a decent mixed crowd, I'm sad to see this place go...and never knew it was going.


Has there been no local campaign to stir up interest?


----------



## KatyF (May 1, 2018)

editor said:


> Has there been no local campaign to stir up interest?



Not that I've heard of. I'm not sure people know whats happening. Online application has been updated with the documents, seems the lease the pub has is up so the owner thinks he'll make more money from 2 shops and some flats. Lots of chat about how there's hardly any of the original building left.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2018)

KatyF said:


> Not that I've heard of. I'm not sure people know whats happening. Online application has been updated with the documents, seems the lease the pub has is up so the owner thinks he'll make more money from 2 shops and some flats. Lots of chat about how there's hardly any of the original building left.


If anyone wants to put together an article/appeal about the pub's future, I'd gladly run it in Brixton Buzz. There's still plenty of time to lodge objections but we'll have to move fast!


----------



## sw16er (May 1, 2018)

editor said:


> Has there been no local campaign to stir up interest?



I have not seen or heard of any...this is the first time I heard of it and I am quite shocked to be honest.

I haven't been in there for a couple of months but I know a couple of regulars, one of my neighbours is a regular and he's never mentioned anything about it closing, kind of surprised as he practically lives in there.

Like what Katy F has stated, I'm not so sure people know.


----------



## KatyF (May 1, 2018)

I've not been in and seen any of the regulars I know since I spotted the notice. I put it out on Twitter and had a few people say they're gutted but also some people say its a good thing which has narked me somewhat.


----------



## sw16er (May 1, 2018)

KatyF said:


> I've not been in and seen any of the regulars I know since I spotted the notice. I put it out on Twitter and had a few people say they're gutted but also *some people say its a good thing which has narked me somewhat.*



Not surprised, I often hear plenty of people complaining about the pub...especially people that have never actually been in there


----------



## KatyF (May 1, 2018)

sw16er said:


> Not surprised, I often hear plenty of people complaining about the pub...especially people that have never actually been in there



I know plenty of people like that. Whoever runs the twitter for the Leigham Well said "as a real Streatham pub I say hooray". I hadn't realised the Tringham was an imaginary pub...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 1, 2018)

quite like the Holland Tringham, surprised it would be let go by Spoons.


----------



## KatyF (May 1, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> quite like the Holland Tringham, surprised it would be let go by Spoons.



They don't own it, they are only leasing the building.


----------



## Twattor (May 1, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> quite like the Holland Tringham, surprised it would be let go by Spoons.


Spoons have been disposing of loads of their pubs recently.  they are trying to get rid of one in Mitcham as well as the Crown and Sceptre


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 1, 2018)

KatyF said:


> They don't own it, they are only leasing the building.



No doubt they have the financial clout to extend the lease it if they wanted to


----------



## KatyF (May 1, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> No doubt they have the financial clout to extend the lease it if they wanted to



Quite possibly. Depends if it needs a lot doing to it - its forever leaking if there is heavy rain. The Crown and Sceptre needs something like £2mil spent on it to get it to a reasonable standard which is why they're looking to sell it.


----------



## sw16er (May 8, 2018)

KatyF said:


> Quite possibly. Depends if it needs a lot doing to it - its forever leaking if there is heavy rain. The Crown and Sceptre needs something like £2mil spent on it to get it to a reasonable standard which is why they're looking to sell it.



It's a real shame about the Crown and Spectre at the top of Streatham Hill. I have always had a soft spot for that pub. I am by no means a regular, but do pop in from time to time. It's a great pub to go to when the weather is nice, I popped in there on Saturday. Always a good mixed crowd in there.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2018)

Book an Uber under your own name and then attack the driver 

Man and woman found guilty of GBH on minicab driver


----------



## OvalhouseDB (May 10, 2018)

Streatham Space Project have announced their opening season WHAT's ON CALENDAR


----------



## editor (May 10, 2018)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Streatham Space Project have announced their opening season WHAT's ON CALENDAR


That page has the biggest sponsor logos known to man.


----------



## sw16er (May 10, 2018)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Streatham Space Project have announced their opening season WHAT's ON CALENDAR



I am quite looking forward to checking this place out. I like that it is a truly independent arts space and that they seem to be making a concerted effort to put on local talent.

From the pics I have seen on Instagram, it looks like a really nice space too.

It will be interesting to see how varied their programme is once they get fully up and running.


----------



## editor (May 10, 2018)

sw16er said:


> I am quite looking forward to checking this place out. I like that it is a truly independent arts space and that they seem to be making a concerted effort to put on local talent.
> 
> From the pics I have seen on Instagram, it looks like a really nice space too.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how varied their programme is once they get fully up and running.


I'll start listing them in the Lambeth Weekender too.,


----------



## lang rabbie (May 10, 2018)

To appease Streatham Nationalists on this thread- the *victim* of this crime was from Streatham.

The guilty duo were from Mitcham and Carshalton.


editor said:


> Book an Uber under your own name and then attack the driver
> 
> Man and woman found guilty of GBH on minicab driver


----------



## lang rabbie (May 10, 2018)

sw16er said:


> I am quite looking forward to checking this place out. I like that it is a truly independent arts space and that they seem to be making a concerted effort to put on local talent.
> 
> From the pics I have seen on Instagram, it looks like a really nice space too.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how varied their programme is once they get fully up and running.



Having chipped in the princely sum of £50 as a Crowdfunder for two free tickets and a tin badge, I was invited to last night's party. 

It is looking pretty good now that the fit out is almost complete.  The main "black box" theatre space is ready to host most kinds of event, and the studio space opening onto the bar and foyer looks flexible for music gigs - it might need a bit of fine tuning of the acoustics through a bit of extra wood and soft furnishing.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 9, 2018)

Amesbury Avenue yesterday afternon ...

"Terrifying moment a brave schoolgirl grapples with two knifemen as a 16-year-old boy lies bleeding in the street after being stabbed in Streatham - as two are arrested for attempted murder"

​


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 10, 2018)

Three people have now been charged in connection with the stabbing of a 16-year-old boy who was taken to hospital after reports of a fight on Amesbury Avenue, Streatham, at about 4.30 p.m. on Friday.

The three who were arrested by police on Friday afternnon on suspicion of attempted murder now face lesser charges and are due to appear at Camberwell Green Magistrates' Court tomorrow.

Local resident *Roland Gegbe*, 18, of Amesbury Avenue; and *Starr Peters-Macauley*, 19, of no fixed abode; were charged with grievous bodily harm, while local resident *Solomon Gegbe*, 58, also of Amesbury Avenue, was charged with affray and possession of a pointed or bladed article.

All three will appear in court via custody.

The victim remains in hospital where his condition is no longer in a critical condition, the Metropolitan Police said.


----------



## ash (Jun 10, 2018)

My daughter goes to school in Streatham and says she knows of the people involved. She thinks the boy who was stabbed was intervening to protect one of the girls??


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> Three people have now been charged in connection with the stabbing of a 16-year-old boy who was taken to hospital after reports of a fight on Amesbury Avenue, Streatham, at about 4.30 p.m. on Friday.
> 
> The three who were arrested by police on Friday afternnon on suspicion of attempted murder now face lesser charges and are due to appear at Camberwell Green Magistrates' Court tomorrow.
> 
> ...


That's a shocking image.


----------



## Smick (Jun 11, 2018)

editor said:


> That's a shocking image.


Shit! I hadn’t noticed the knife until you highlighted it. It’s a significant blade. I hope they throw the fuckers in gaol. I’m not sure how the older guy with the same surname has got involved. Has he taken the knife away to protect a son?


----------



## sw16er (Jun 11, 2018)

ash said:


> My daughter goes to school in Streatham and says she knows of the people involved. She thinks the boy who was stabbed was intervening to protect one of the girls??



Yeah my eldest daughter knows of the boy via a friend.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 12, 2018)

Really disturbing. There is footage of it here Schoolgirl fights off two knifemen after boy, 16, is stabbed in Streatham | Metro News


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 12, 2018)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Really disturbing. There is footage of it here Schoolgirl fights off two knifemen after boy, 16, is stabbed in Streatham | Metro News



The guy in the blue shirt aint even hiding the fact he's wielding a huge fuck off knife.


----------



## Casual Observer (Jun 12, 2018)

Astonishing courage from the two uniformed school kids, probably saved an attempted murder from becoming a murder.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2018)

The station cafe is fighting to stay 
Locals fight to save Pause Coffee Shop in Streatham station from eviction by Thameslink


----------



## sw16er (Jun 19, 2018)

editor said:


> The station cafe is fighting to stay
> Locals fight to save Pause Coffee Shop in Streatham station from eviction by Thameslink



I signed the petition to keep Kaz's coffee shop open, I have had many a cup of coffee there when using that station, no frills good old fashioned coffee served with a smile.

I am praying the coffee shop stays on.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2018)

Always good to see these moped thieves getting caught:


Two Tooting thieves convicted of Streatham moped robbery – South London News


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2018)

What's this pub like? I like the look of its mad makeover: 
The Rabbit Hole Pub Streatham.


----------



## discobastard (Jun 26, 2018)

editor said:


> What's this pub like? I like the look of its mad makeover:
> The Rabbit Hole Pub Streatham.


If it's anything like this place then it's reminiscent of a 90's Megadog afterparty.

Home - Magic Garden Pub

ETA when you've run out of drugs


----------



## Twattor (Jun 26, 2018)

editor said:


> What's this pub like? I like the look of its mad makeover:
> The Rabbit Hole Pub Streatham.


Really odd.  Can be rammed or deserted, has pool and darts (possibly table football as well?) and lots of quirky furniture but they ramp up the music as the evenings go on so you can't hold a conversation after about 9:00.  From recollection they don't have any real ales and the keg beers are around the £5 mark.  Garden is huge and great for kids, I'm told.  Probably better daytimes than weekend evenings, but I've only been there in the evenings.


----------



## KatyF (Jun 26, 2018)

editor said:


> What's this pub like? I like the look of its mad makeover:
> The Rabbit Hole Pub Streatham.



I like it, but I liked it as the Greyhound as well. Very large pub which can feel deserted at times but the garden is good. Pricey and sometimes the beer is a little off but owners are nice and there's a lovely cat that lives there.


----------



## sw16er (Jul 17, 2018)

KatyF said:


> I like it, but I liked it as the Greyhound as well. Very large pub which can feel deserted at times but the garden is good. Pricey and sometimes the beer is a little off but owners are nice and there's a lovely cat that lives there.



I like this place too, it's so quirky. I have been a couple of times, it's a perfect spot on sunny days in the afternoon, the kids love it too!

As others have said...sometimes it's packed and other times it's deserted...kind of part of the charm of the place I suppose.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2018)

Love this:


----------



## sw16er (Jul 24, 2018)

A new Burger joint on Mitcham Lane opposite the Manor Arms pub called Streatham Kitchen. It's run by the Roti Brothers, they have a place under this name in Balham so I hear. Has anybody tried it out yet?

One for the big meat eaters by the looks of the menu.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2018)

Shitty box with one window can be yours for £110,000

Studio for sale in Morrish Road, Streatham Hill, London SW2 - Zoopla


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2018)

_A Youth Club For Adults._ What fresh hell is this?

Exhibit B, Bar, Restaurant and Cinema in Streatham Hill, London


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 26, 2018)

editor said:


> Shitty box with one window can be yours for £110,000
> 
> Studio for sale in Morrish Road, Streatham Hill, London SW2 - Zoopla


Morrish Road is off Brixton Hill, not Streatham Hill - what the fuck do they know anyway.


----------



## sw16er (Jul 27, 2018)

editor said:


> Shitty box with one window can be yours for £110,000
> 
> Studio for sale in Morrish Road, Streatham Hill, London SW2 - Zoopla



Jeeeeeeeeeeesus Wept! 110k for that shit?!


----------



## sw16er (Jul 27, 2018)

editor said:


> _A Youth Club For Adults._ What fresh hell is this?
> 
> Exhibit B, Bar, Restaurant and Cinema in Streatham Hill, London




I can't stand this place, zero character and tacky as hell. Expensive too.....

Looks like Exhibit B are hell bent on turning this section of Streatham Hill into "Mini Balham"


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 27, 2018)

That looks like someones shed!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 27, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> That looks like someones shed!



or garage


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 1, 2018)

editor said:


> Shitty box with one window can be yours for £110,000
> 
> Studio for sale in Morrish Road, Streatham Hill, London SW2 - Zoopla





RoyReed said:


> Morrish Road is off Brixton Hill, not Streatham Hill - what the fuck do they know anyway.



Interesting that they are pitching this as Streatham - would have thought buyers of studio flats more interested in connections to Brixton tube. But strictly speaking. Morrish Road is historically the northernmost street in Streatham on that side of Brixton Hill (parish markers used to be on the side wall of the former Cloutings bakery on New Park Road).  The widening of Streatham Place to a dual carriageway for the South Circular in 1960s made it the de facto boundary between Brixton and Streatham and has been the ward boundary since c.1979(?).

The address is deceptive - access seems to be from Rodmill Lane at the back which used to be all car repair shops, and a hangout for some local drinkers who had been moved on from elsewhere.


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 1, 2018)

lang rabbie said:


> Interesting that they are pitching this as Streatham - would have thought buyers of studio flats more interested in connections to Brixton tube. But strictly speaking. Morrish Road is historically the northernmost street in Streatham on that side of Brixton Hill (parish markers used to be on the side wall of the former Cloutings bakery on New Park Road).  The widening of Streatham Place to a dual carriageway for the South Circular in 1960s made it the de facto boundary between Brixton and Streatham and has been the ward boundary since c.1979(?).
> 
> The address is deceptive - access seems to be from Rodmill Lane at the back which used to be all car repair shops, and a hangout for some local drinkers who had been moved on from elsewhere.


I lived in Morrish Road on the corner of Sulina Road for over 25 years. I knew a guy who had one of those shoeboxes on Rodmill Lane. His was the one at the end on the corner and I think it was slightly larger. It certainly had more windows. It was very cheap back then. But in those days estate agents called anything as far down the hill as the prison as Streatham Hill. Brixton was a real no-go area as far as they were concerned. How times have changed!


----------



## sw16er (Aug 6, 2018)

lang rabbie said:


> Interesting that they are pitching this as Streatham - would have thought buyers of studio flats more interested in connections to Brixton tube. But strictly speaking. Morrish Road is historically the northernmost street in Streatham on that side of Brixton Hill (parish markers used to be on the side wall of the former Cloutings bakery on New Park Road).  The widening of Streatham Place to a dual carriageway for the South Circular in 1960s made it the de facto boundary between Brixton and Streatham and has been the ward boundary since c.1979(?).
> 
> The address is deceptive - access seems to be from Rodmill Lane at the back which used to be all car repair shops, and a hangout for some local drinkers who had been moved on from elsewhere.



I always found it strange that Morrish Road is pitched as Streatham Hill. I lived on that street briefly years ago and everyone from down in Brixton Proper said that area was Streatham Hill, strange seeing as it's off Brixton Hill. That top stretch of Brixton Hill and the streets off it feel very disconnected from Brixton Proper, it is also closer to Streatham Hill train station than Brixton tube station IIRC.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 6, 2018)

Don't post up much on this thread. But this radio program on today reminded me of Streatham.

When I first came to London had bedsit in Streatham. House owned by old Polish guy. He used to tell me what I thought then were tall tales of being exiled to Siberia escaping to Iran and coming here to fight in British forces. He used to get visits from Polish Eagle club.

I didn't really believe it then.

Then when Poles came here with EU enlargement years later learnt more of Polish history. Realised my old Polish landlord wasn't telling tall tales.

BBC Radio 4 - Still Here: A Polish Odyssey

This programme is well worth a listen.

Poles played significant part in defeating Hitler and Fascism. 

Yet ignorant Brexiters see Poles as recent immigrants who have no p!ace here. Like Kate Hoey.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 6, 2018)

Brexit makes me fucking angry. My Polish friends no longer feel welcome here.


----------



## nick (Aug 9, 2018)

> Brexit makes me fucking angry. My Polish friends no longer feel welcome here.


time to change perspective:
Brexit makes me fucking angry. I try to make Brexiteers feel less welcome than Poles et al


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 1, 2018)

Some non-news coming up. Streatham has an entry in this year's 'Carbunkle Cup', an award given by pretentious architecture types to buildings that don't meet their high-falutin' tastes. The building in question is a new house at 20 Ambleside Avenue (just by the junction with Mitcham Lane) and can be seen about half-way down on the link below. I've walked past the building many times and, personally speaking, I reckon it's a beauty (the photo doesn't do it justice). I'm not sure but think there was a single story, flat roof mock Tudor effort there before but that might be my imagination. Whatever was there before, this is an adventurous improvement so the carbunkle police have got it wrong this time.

Carbuncle Cup: six vie for title of  UK's ugliest new building of year


----------



## CH1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Casual Observer said:


> Some non-news coming up. Streatham has an entry in this year's 'Carbunkle Cup', an award given by pretentious architecture types to buildings that don't meet their high-falutin' tastes. The building in question is a new house at 20 Ambleside Avenue (just by the junction with Mitcham Lane) and can be seen about half-way down on the link below. I've walked past the building many times and, personally speaking, I reckon it's a beauty (the photo doesn't do it justice). I'm not sure but think there was a single story, flat roof mock Tudor effort there before but that might be my imagination. Whatever was there before, this is an adventurous improvement so the carbunkle police have got it wrong this time.
> 
> Carbuncle Cup: six vie for title of  UK's ugliest new building of year


I can see why its been nominated. Looks like a Grand Designs project gone wrong.
Surely its "pretentious architecture types" who like these things, not the average punter. I dare say there are estate agents now who use "in your face" architecture as a selling point - but in Streatham???


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I can see why its been nominated. Looks like a Grand Designs project gone wrong.
> Surely its "pretentious architecture types" who like these things, not the average punter. I dare say there are estate agents now who use "in your face" architecture as a selling point - but in Streatham???


I think it's horrid. Looks like a supermarket outhouse.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 2, 2018)

Looking at the picture again, it appears that someone sprayed a spunking cock on the wall in front (left of the gate). Was that one of you two?


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 2, 2018)

It makes me think of what Tate Modern may have looked like if done a decade later


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> It makes me think of what Tate Modern may have looked like if done a decade later


 

That's one ugly roof.


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 4, 2018)

I see Chris Williamson was in Streatham tonight with his Local Democracy Roadshow. Did anyone go? I actually was on a bus going past the venue, had I known it was on


----------



## CH1 (Sep 4, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> I see Chris Williamson was in Streatham tonight with his Local Democracy Roadshow. Did anyone go? I actually was on a bus going past the venue, had I known it was on


Is he actually Labour? Whenever I see him interviewed on TV (normally RT) he has a sort of Bela Lugosi "presence" which makes Ted Knight and Derek Hatton look like pussy cats!


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 4, 2018)

Well he says he's Labour. It must be pretty weird inside there at the moment, being one of the MPs/CLPs when Williamson turns up to razz up your members against you


----------



## aka (Sep 5, 2018)

Labour need to give up and accept they are two parties. SDP it up you gutless fuckers.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 5, 2018)

aka said:


> Labour need to give up and accept they are two parties. SDP it up you gutless fuckers.


With the blairite offshoot becoming full tory 7 years hence.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 11, 2018)

Chuka is not keen on Labour party democracy. Particularly if dogs members do no confidence votes.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2018)

This looks to be a dreadful situation: Lambeth puts elderly residents at risk in Macintosh Court in Streatham


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2018)

Update - this was just emailed me to me:


> Brixton Buzz leading the pack on the Mac Ct story - Building design are leading on it today, the Architects Journal and Inside Housing also promising to publish something soon:  Lambeth apologises after ‘damaging’ repairs to listed Macintosh Court


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 23, 2018)

editor said:


> Update - this was just emailed me to me:



More here today.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 23, 2018)

Lambeth apologize for not following planning guidelines. Jesus. What wankers.


----------



## KatyF (Nov 4, 2018)

New bar opened up on the high road this weekend, The Chalkpit. Popped in last night and won't be in a rush to go back. They dont sell pints, only 2/3rds but at pint prices, very sterile place and card only. I nearly walked out at the point they didn't want my £20 note. Staff were very friendly but that's the only plus point.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2018)

KatyF said:


> New bar opened up on the high road this weekend, The Chalkpit. Popped in last night and won't be in a rush to go back. They dont sell pints, only 2/3rds but at pint prices, very sterile place and card only. I nearly walked out at the point they didn't want my £20 note. Staff were very friendly but that's the only plus point.


what was wrong with your £20 note?


----------



## KatyF (Nov 4, 2018)

editor said:


> what was wrong with your £20 note?



They're a card only bar.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2018)

KatyF said:


> They're a card only bar.


Wankers.

I hate that 2/3rds of a pint bullshit too.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 4, 2018)

WTF is a 2/3 pint? Enough of that bullshit


----------



## KatyF (Nov 4, 2018)

editor said:


> Wankers.
> 
> I hate that 2/3rds of a pint bullshit too.



Exactly. I certainly won't be going in again.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 4, 2018)

Seems weird here, but 2/3rds or something like that isn't odd in most places (NZ, Australia, Canada etc). Whilst I like a good pint, I'm still quite happy to have a smaller serving, so long as the price fits anyway


----------



## Smick (Nov 5, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> WTF is a 2/3 pint? Enough of that bullshit


I think they call it a schooner. I had it in that Brazilian place down on Ferndale Road before. Pint prices of course.  I don’t mind a smaller beer if I’m paying a smaller price because it is less likely to lose its fizz and go cold. But everywhere I’ve seen it has just seemed to be a commercial opportunity.


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2018)

Smick said:


> I think they call it a schooner. I had it in that Brazilian place down on Ferndale Road before. Pint prices of course.  I don’t mind a smaller beer if I’m paying a smaller price because it is less likely to lose its fizz and go cold. But everywhere I’ve seen it has just seemed to be a commercial opportunity.


In the hipster haunts/rip off parlours they're often priced at what you might expect an expensive pint to be and then served in a groovy, non-standard glass that may well make your pitiful non-pint look more substantial.


----------



## sw16er (Nov 7, 2018)

KatyF said:


> New bar opened up on the high road this weekend, The Chalkpit. Popped in last night and won't be in a rush to go back. They dont sell pints, only 2/3rds but at pint prices, very sterile place and card only. I nearly walked out at the point they didn't want my £20 note. Staff were very friendly but that's the only plus point.



I popped in over the weekend with my Mrs, we were on our way into Town to catch a play.

I wasn't impressed either, the interior and general vibe of the place is contemporary and cold. This place lacks any kind of meaningful character and warmth IMO, it is not the kind of place I would want to sit down in on a Sunday afternoon for a few cosy pints.

Staff were friendly with us too, I couldn't work out the idea behind this 2/3 pint malarkey, we just ordered half pints and flatbread / wrap type things as we were in a bit of a rush.

It's not cheap and it's definitely not my kind of place, but I am sure the "Nu Streatham" crowd will lap it up.


----------



## KatyF (Nov 7, 2018)

sw16er said:


> I popped in over the weekend with my Mrs, we were on our way into Town to catch a play.
> 
> I wasn't impressed either, the interior and general vibe of the place is contemporary and cold. This place lacks any kind of meaningful character and warmth IMO, it is not the kind of place I would want to sit down in on a Sunday afternoon for a few cosy pints.
> 
> ...



Exactly what me and my mate said - its not the kind of place you'd stay for more than one drink, regardless of the weird 2/3rds and expensive prices. And most definitely the "nu crowd" will love it. Which is fine, will hopefully mean the boozers I do like will be quieter!


----------



## aka (Nov 7, 2018)

KatyF said:


> Exactly what me and my mate said - its not the kind of place you'd stay for more than one drink, regardless of the weird 2/3rds and expensive prices. And most definitely the "nu crowd" will love it. Which is fine, will hopefully mean the boozers I do like will be quieter!


A chalk pit is where you bury dead bodies. Maybe that’s the vibe they are going for.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2018)

Awesome work by the community


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 26, 2018)

Was that  yesterday?


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Nov 30, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> Was that  yesterday?


Yes, Sunday.


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2018)

Coming up 







Christmas Fair & Market at the Rookery, Streatham Common, Sun 9th Dec 2018


----------



## chillum86 (Dec 3, 2018)

KatyF said:


> Exactly what me and my mate said - its not the kind of place you'd stay for more than one drink, regardless of the weird 2/3rds and expensive prices. And most definitely the "nu crowd" will love it. Which is fine, will hopefully mean the boozers I do like will be quieter!



I visited on the weekend and sadly have to agree, staff were very friendly however felt the place just lacked any kind of soul. Also the beer list is really nothing special and the food felt decidedly overpriced.


----------



## ash (Dec 8, 2018)

Went to Adomme for the first time in over a year.  The food was more basic and less choice than I remember, staff surly and it was empty at 9.00 Sat night.  The thing that I was most shocked about was I asked for Parmesan and was told that would cost extra?!! I’ve never come across that before ?!?!


----------



## SpamMisery (Dec 27, 2018)

oops

Double-decker crashes into front garden


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## sw16er (Jan 10, 2019)

editor said:


> Awesome work by the community




Lambeth better step up and protect this building. Streatham Hill has more than enough bland contemporary developments...another one is absolutely NOT needed.

Lambeth should be doing all they can to advertise this building to prospective entertainment buyers. Honestly...I'd rather it stay as a Bingo hall, it could literally be anything other than a new property development for me.

It's a beautiful building too, the period features inside the building are spectacular.


----------



## sw16er (Jan 10, 2019)

editor said:


> Coming up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've yet to go to this Rookery Market, it's a monthly thing so I here. I have heard great reports though, it's not just a Food market, I hear there are Art and even Music stalls, Turnstyle Records has a stall selling Vinyl


----------



## KatyF (Jan 10, 2019)

sw16er said:


> Lambeth better step up and protect this building. Streatham Hill has more than enough bland contemporary developments...another one is absolutely NOT needed.



Just today it was announced that Lambeth has confirmed it as an Asset of Community Value.


----------



## davidaheath (Jan 25, 2019)

Does anyone know of a decent barber in Streatham that takes card payment?


----------



## KatyF (Jan 28, 2019)

The Manor Arms has been bought by Young's. In fact the whole Redcomb chain has been bought by them, so that includes the Cherry Tree in Dulwich.

They apparently don't want to change much in the Manor but I bet prices go up. And I bet they stop the £10 after 4pm Sunday lunches.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 29, 2019)

KatyF said:


> The Manor Arms has been bought by Young's. In fact the whole Redcomb chain has been bought by them, so that includes the Cherry Tree in Dulwich.
> 
> They apparently don't want to change much in the Manor but I bet prices go up. And I bet they stop the £10 after 4pm Sunday lunches.



I dont know what their prices are currently, but yes, if Youngs have bought somewhere i would bet everything i own that the first thing they do will hike the prices of all booze and food significantly. Loathsome pubco!


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 31, 2019)

A couple of new yoga places opening soon if you're into that sort of gubbins.

One on the High Road next door (or thereabouts) to The Chalkpit mentioned a few posts back. Can't remember what it's called.

The other one is on Prentis Road, just off the High Road, where the bed shop used to be: Streatham Studio — The Yoga Edge | Hot Yoga Studios in Crystal Palace & Streatham


----------



## Casual Observer (Feb 6, 2019)

Streatham has its first vegan restaurant (well, takeaway to be more precise). It's at 3A Mitcham Lane, just off the High Road opposite St Leonard's church. Opened a couple of weeks ago.

This news is so hot that their website hasn't been updated yet but you can download a menu at: Vegan Express – Your choice for health

That's where I'll be going if I'm too lazy or pissed to cook for myself.

EDIT: Looks a bit pricey though.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2019)

Casual Observer said:


> Streatham has its first vegan restaurant (well, takeaway to be more precise). It's at 3A Mitcham Lane, just off the High Road opposite St Leonard's church. Opened a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> This news is so hot that their website hasn't been updated yet but you can download a menu at: Vegan Express – Your choice for health
> 
> ...


Blimey yes. Cheapest burger  with chips £12, cocktails £9.50. Brixton prices!

http://www.veganexpress.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/VE-main-menu.pdf


----------



## ash (Feb 11, 2019)

Any ideas of good places to eat in Streatham
about 4.30 on a week day? Last time we tried Adomme we weren’t impressed ?!


----------



## Twattor (Feb 12, 2019)

ash said:


> Any ideas of good places to eat in Streatham
> about 4.30 on a week day? Last time we tried Adomme we weren’t impressed ?!


If you want to stay Italian then Bravi Ragazzi or Italian Bistro (formerly Azzurri).  Perfect Blend has good burgers.  The new Chalkpit place is good but not the cheapest, but be aware that the food comes in 2/3 portion sizes (as does the beer), so order accordingly.  I was disappointed by Bar 61.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 12, 2019)

Twattor said:


> the food comes in 2/3 portion sizes (as does the beer)





Im guessing the food and beer doesn't come in at 2/3 price though


----------



## ash (Feb 12, 2019)

Twattor said:


> If you want to stay Italian then Bravi Ragazzi or Italian Bistro (formerly Azzurri).  Perfect Blend has good burgers.  The new Chalkpit place is good but not the cheapest, but be aware that the food comes in 2/3 portion sizes (as does the beer), so order accordingly.  I was disappointed by Bar 61.


Thanks I’d forgotten Bravi Ragazzi never been but heard good things so will try there.


----------



## sw16er (Mar 4, 2019)

KatyF said:


> The Manor Arms has been bought by Young's. In fact the whole Redcomb chain has been bought by them, so that includes the Cherry Tree in Dulwich.
> 
> They apparently don't want to change much in the Manor but I bet prices go up. And I bet they stop the £10 after 4pm Sunday lunches.



This place has changed hands a few times IIRC. Not been down there for a couple of years.

They do / did a great Sunday lunch down there a few years back...very pricey...mind you it was great quality, non of that heat up the microwave type affair...it was freshly done, well it was on the two occasions I had it.


----------



## sw16er (Mar 4, 2019)

ash said:


> Thanks I’d forgotten Bravi Ragazzi never been but heard good things so will try there.



A bit of a Hipster haven....decent-ish Pizza's though.


----------



## sw16er (Mar 4, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Im guessing the food and beer doesn't come in at 2/3 price though



 Nah...very expensive!


----------



## sw16er (Mar 4, 2019)

Casual Observer said:


> Streatham has its first vegan restaurant (well, takeaway to be more precise). It's at 3A Mitcham Lane, just off the High Road opposite St Leonard's church. Opened a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> This news is so hot that their website hasn't been updated yet but you can download a menu at: Vegan Express – Your choice for health
> 
> ...



Christ....very expensive...

I'll give it a go at some point though....


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 22, 2019)

Video on twitter just now of  a flipped car blocking southbound lane of the High Street, by Edith Cavill Surgery. Not sure if anyone hurt


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Mar 22, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Video on twitter just now of  a flipped car blocking southbound lane of the High Street, by Edith Cavill Surgery. Not sure if anyone hurt


The traffic update says no one was hurt. And that it was a two-vehicle incident. Pretty spectacular damage. The road people were out repairing the road behind the upturned vehicle, and part of the central reservation is demolished. No idea what happened but I find it hard to imagine flipping a big heavy BMW 4x4 at 30mph.


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 28, 2019)

At the Chalkpit. Seems ok and about 40% full.

Beer is ok but as said elsewhere, pricey


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 29, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> At the Chalkpit. Seems ok and about 40% full.
> 
> Beer is ok but as said elsewhere, pricey



It's alright. Food portions are small for the price, but tasty. It is expensive.

One member of staff was a bit of pompous prat, but the rest were good.


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 9, 2019)

Streatham Twitter is following an incident in the JD Sport by CEX/opposite the Odeon. All rumours so far but someone has mentioned acid attack. No confirmation but someone said the manager had something thrown in his face by someone caught stealing


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 9, 2019)

Apparently 2-3 fire engines, several ambulances and loads of police cars of varying types


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 10, 2019)

Anyone heard any more about this?
Just saw another suspected acid attack just now in Wimbledon somewhere


----------



## GarveyLives (May 9, 2019)

Very disturbing:

Streatham crash: Female pedestrian fighting for life after being hit by police van on 999 call in south London

Some form of internal enquiry to follow?


----------



## KatyF (May 22, 2019)

Are there public toilets on the Common? My friend says there are and they're by the playground. I don't recall seeing them, but I tend to be further up the Common when I'm there.


----------



## discobastard (May 22, 2019)

KatyF said:


> Are there public toilets on the Common? My friend says there are and they're by the playground. I don't recall seeing them, but I tend to be further up the Common when I'm there.


By the Rookery Cafe as I recall (you can see them in the picture on the Rookery Cafe homepage).  But I can't guarantee that they are open.  Imagine they would be if next to the cafe.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 22, 2019)

There are toilets both by the Rookery cafe and by the playground at the bottom.


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 4, 2019)

I see we are, once again, represented by an Independent MP


----------



## ifeIOPPN (Jun 6, 2019)

Ed says: No, no, no. One more spam like this and you'll be gorn.


----------



## Angellic (Jun 14, 2019)

Chuka Umunna’s self-serving hypocrisy is emblematic of our broken politics | Owen Jones


----------



## CH1 (Jun 20, 2019)

Angellic said:


> Chuka Umunna’s self-serving hypocrisy is emblematic of our broken politics | Owen Jones


I've gone off Owen Jones lately. He used to be from the liberal gay wing of the Labour party.
Now he seems to be an apologist for anything Corbynite. He is getting to the point where he prefers Kate Hoey to Chuka - which IMHO is ridiculous.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2019)

Tenner seems pricey but the bands are great 
Rookfest 2019 in Streatham: food, drink and live music from Pregoblin, Ese, Meatraffle and more, Sat 6th July 2019


----------



## nick (Jun 22, 2019)

YMMV, but I think £10 for 10 hours including 3 bands and the profits going to upkeep seems reasonable.

Anyone know if you can buy tickets on the day? It clashes with Pride, so will have to see what time we get back from the march


----------



## Ol Nick (Jun 24, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I've gone off Owen Jones lately. He used to be from the liberal gay wing of the Labour party.
> Now he seems to be an apologist for anything Corbynite. He is getting to the point where he prefers Kate Hoey to Chuka - which IMHO is ridiculous.


His analysis has always been shallow. I don’t think he’s very very well-informed, but he does have “passion”. I reckon he needs to go and do a proper job for ten years and he’ll come back brilliantly.


----------



## Casual Observer (Jun 29, 2019)

The refurbished Woodfield Pavilion on Tooting Bec Common is re-opening tomorrow. All sorts of activities are taking place... music from a steel orchestra, a local history talk, another talk on local medicinal plants, some ukulele gubbins, yoga, archery, vegan grub for sale, locally made honey for sale, an exhibition by local artists etc. etc. Many of the activities are free. More info on the link.

GRAND OPENING


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 5, 2019)

For those who find Rookfest on Saturday a bit too exciting, there is Shakespeare's 'Much Ado About Nothing' in the Rookery on Sunday...

[Sadly, tickets are even pricier]

Shakespeare in the Rookery: 7 July 2019 - Friends of Streatham Common


----------



## nick (Jul 7, 2019)

Well rookfest wasn't exactly over-subscribed. But was a lovely afternoon and both Meatraffle and pre-goblin superb - definitely worth £10   ().
And beer was only £4 per pint - which is good in London, nevermind in an outdoor event these days


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2019)

nick said:


> Well rookfest wasn't exactly over-subscribed. But was a lovely afternoon and both Meatraffle and pre-goblin superb - definitely worth £10   ().
> And beer was only £4 per pint - which is good in London, nevermind in an outdoor event these days


I thought the bill looked great, albeit priced a bit too high for what was on offer, IMO.

Did you take any pics?


----------



## nick (Jul 7, 2019)

Not sure this captures the sheer size of the crowd. This was shortly before there was a request for everyone in the audience to take one step back to avoid crush injuries.
Apologies for the poor quality: it was taken with a phone and I was experiencing challenges to my coordination at this stage


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2019)

nick said:


> Not sure this captures the sheer size of the crowd. This was shortly before there was a request for everyone in the audience to take one step back to avoid crush injuries.
> Apologies for the poor quality: it was taken with a phone and I was experiencing challenges to my coordination at this stage


Blimey that is quiet. Shame. If they'd charged £3 or something they probably would have made more money - or even made it free and hassled for donations. Pregoblin are great, aren't they?


----------



## nick (Jul 7, 2019)

Tbf it was a bit busier at the front once Meatraffle got going - and I loved pre-goblin once I’d got over the surprise of the level of “disco-ness” in the music. Both bands managed to get the punters up on stage. 

We can disagree about pricing policy: I still thought it good value and I don’t know if anyone stayed away because of the pricing = suspect it was more due to low profile marketing and no one knowing about it.
Personally I will spread the word and hope to go again. Especially if they have that kind of band (although it may be a bit left field for many potential punters)


----------



## Smick (Jul 7, 2019)

I stayed away because of the price, and I found it a bit difficult to find out what was going on. 

We just ended up going to Brockwell for a stroll about, but if there had been something on at a fiver, I might have taken a chance on it.


----------



## nick (Jul 7, 2019)

Fair enough - so perhaps pricing was a factor - though we seem aligned re publicity levels


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 24, 2019)

Something has gone down on the high road by the Streatham Hill Sainsbury's/Downton Ave.

There's half a dozen police vehicles, quite a few uniforms and lots of tape marking off the footpath from Sainsbury's to the ave.


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 24, 2019)

A stabbing at Sainsbury's, a disgruntled wanker apparently stabbed a staff member. Luckily the injuries are not life threatening


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> A stabbing at Sainsbury's, a disgruntled wanker apparently stabbed a staff member. Luckily the injuries are not life threatening


Let's hope the dipshit gets a long spell at HM's pleasure.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 3, 2019)

So I walked past the Hand in Hand last night and it was doing a roaring trade - I thought it had shut


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 3, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> So I walked past the Hand in Hand last night and it was doing a roaring trade - I thought it had shut



It's shutting. Farewell parties start next Thursday.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 3, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


> It's shutting. Farewell parties start next Thursday.



Ahh, thanks


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 5, 2019)

Hello Streathamites!
I'm shortly joining you from the far off lands of Brixton and will need a new doctor and dentist. Any recommendations? I'll be nearer the Streatham Common end than the Brixton end.
Thanks in advance
SB
ETA I see Valley Road Surgery will be my closest - so any feedback on that would be really helpful


----------



## Casual Observer (Aug 5, 2019)

sparkybird said:


> Hello Streathamites!
> I'm shortly joining you from the far off lands of Brixton and will need a new doctor and dentist. Any recommendations? I'll be nearer the Streatham Common end than the Brixton end.
> Thanks in advance
> SB
> ETA I see Valley Road Surgery will be my closest - so any feedback on that would be really helpful


I was with the dentist on Prentis Road but changed to the one on Becmead Avenue about 3 years ago. A change for the better. It can take a while to make an appointment but it's worth the wait (they also do emergency same day appointments if need be, of course). More info on the link below. They have 3 dentists these days as James Agar has retired. Saw Maria last time - very patient and informative. 

https://streathamdentalcare.co.uk/

Doctors... don't often use them but mine  is the one on Palace Road (Streatham Hill end so probably no good for you). Best to go in and wait to be seen first thing on Tues, Weds, Thurs if possible rather than making an advance appointment which can take 1-2 weeks in my experience. Haven't used any others so no comparison to offer.


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 5, 2019)

Casual Observer many thanks! I've struggled to find a good dentist in Brixton, so that's good to know


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2019)

Incoming vibrancy from the council!



> We want to improve Streatham to attract more visitors and inward investment. Our ideas include creating a more diverse town centre, provide workspace to see a vibrant and diverse local economy grow & create healthier streets for everyone. Have your say https://crowd.in/heumtd


----------



## Bes (Aug 9, 2019)

Has Saigon Bistro gone? It’s not on Uber eats and they aren’t answering their phones


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 9, 2019)

Bes said:


> Has Saigon Bistro gone? It’s not on Uber eats and they aren’t answering their phones



Closed in July and reopening as VietFusion in August apparently - not sure if it will be same (genuinely Vietnamese) chef.


----------



## Bes (Aug 9, 2019)

Thanks... The name Viet Fusion does not fill me with hope I have to say, but I shall reserve judgement!
Hopefully they still offer the 'classics' (Pho, etc) without too much of this fusion nonsense...


----------



## discobastard (Aug 10, 2019)

editor said:


> Incoming vibrancy from the council!



So you've got me on 'mutual' ignore' which actually doesn't mean 'mutual ignore' it means 'forced ignore' such that you can censor anything that I have to say.  Just want to point that out before any bullshit 'you must not speak to me as it's against the rules (determined by you)' comes up.  Though you are obviously free to swing your imaginary dick about if you want to.

It is lovely that you've taken the time to have a view on this 38 page document, but 'incoming vibrancy' doesn't really cut it for me.  What is your view on this document?  Are there any particular bits that you object to?  Do you think that Streatham would benefit from any kind pf investment in any way?  Do you even understand what is meant by 'investment'?  In which case, are you even qualified to comment? 

Please have a think about that and maybe turn out a different argument to your usual one (maybe one that is balanced).  Let's have some proper debate with the material where you don't get abusive and ban people that don't think like you.  That would be pretty cool eh?

So, what do you think?


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 10, 2019)

editor said:


> Incoming vibrancy from the council!



The document does score quite highly for players of Bullshit Bingo, but most of the analysis of strategy and most of the recommendations are quite sensible.

The proposals to reduce the proportion of shop fronts around Streatham Hill that are limited to retail looks dramatic on the map but is probably a reflection of the reality for Streatham as a suburban High St after Lambeth failed to attract a bigger retail "anchor tenant" than M&S food into the redevelopment of Caesars/Megabowl.  (And with hindsight, we could now have been looking at a closed Debenhams/House of Fraser???)

It is annoying and insulting that Lambeth are running (yet another) consultation over the summer holidays (ends 23rd August).
The local community forum (Streatham Action) held a public meeting at short notice last week.  

Main issues I took away from it:
An alarming statistic that the number of creative businesses in Streatham has actually *fallen* in recent years (have people been priced out by housing and now setting up in Crystal Palace???)
Lambeth needs to be clearer how the changes affect small businesses in town centre fringe locations that don't have shop fronts and where landlords are looking for residential change of use;
What are they going to do to keep the remaining large office buildings in employment use so that there are still daytime shoppers/customers?
Lambeth are still obsessed (after 30 years) with the idea of redeveloping Streatham Hill station when there are other "opportunity sites" that could deliver jobs/homes more easily.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 10, 2019)

I have to admit, I don’t even know where that all came from. So please excuse me.  Nothing is worth getting that worked up about.  

I shall take a break.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 13, 2019)

Bes said:


> Thanks... The name Viet Fusion does not fill me with hope I have to say, but I shall reserve judgement!
> Hopefully they still offer the 'classics' (Pho, etc) without too much of this fusion nonsense...



well Urban Orient in Crystal Palace is great - I've eaten at both.  I don't know if Saigon was always run by the same people or whether it's being taken over by the Urban Orient people but hopefully it will still be good.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 13, 2019)

I ate at the little Venezuelan place on the high street between Holland and Barrett and Peacocks today. It used to be a sandwich bar but now they do Venezuelan food like arrepas. It's all very fresh and tasty and I business is starting to pick up but they still need more custom. Cash only. 

The owner was telling me that there isn't much Venezuelan food in London and he wants to put his cafe on the map. If anyone has any ideas how he can do that, get it in Time Out or wherever, let him know.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 13, 2019)

nagapie said:


> I ate at the little Venezuelan place on the high street between Holland and Barrett and Peacocks today. It used to be a sandwich bar but now they do Venezuelan food like arrepas. It's all very fresh and tasty and I business is starting to pick up but they still need more custom. Cash only.
> 
> The owner was telling me that there isn't much Venezuelan food in London and he wants to put his cafe on the map. If anyone has any ideas how he can do that, get it in Time Out or wherever, let him know.



haha - were you at capoeira?  Gaijinboy often eats there when visiting the same location.  He says it's very good.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 13, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


> haha - were you at capoeira?  Gaijinboy often eats there when visiting the same location.  He says it's very good.



Nope, I was swimming at the rec and walking home.


----------



## KatyF (Sep 10, 2019)

Having just gone past on the bus, I see the empty unit in the new development at Streatham Hill is going to be a Leyland. Not quite the big department store we were promised.


----------



## Smick (Sep 10, 2019)

KatyF said:


> Having just gone past on the bus, I see the empty unit in the new development at Streatham Hill is going to be a Leyland. Not quite the big department store we were promised.


 Leyland paint shop?


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 10, 2019)

Smick said:


> Leyland paint shop?


Yes, paint and DIY gear. A good shop to have in my book. Have bought from their other shops before. A notch up from what you'd find in Homebase. Might be bad news for decorator's mate just up the road though.


----------



## KatyF (Sep 10, 2019)

Smick said:


> Leyland paint shop?



That's the one.


----------



## KatyF (Sep 11, 2019)

And also Francinos is closed and will be reopening as a chicken shop. Because we definitely need another chicken shop on the high street.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2019)

KatyF said:


> And also Francinos is closed and will be reopening as a chicken shop. Because we definitely need another chicken shop on the high street.


On the plus side, the local rats and pigeons are going to love the discarded bits of chicken that radiate from every chicken shop.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 12, 2019)

*Streatham Free Film Festival 
*
starts this weekend	Full information at:* Streatham Free Film Festival
*

* 

Spider-Man: Into The Spider-Verse (PG)*
September 14 @ 1:30 pm
The British Home (Crown Point - buses 249 from central Streatham or 417 from Streatham Hill)

*The Breadwinner (12)*
September 14 @ 4:00 pm
The British Home
  Hailed as “the best animated feature of 2017” (IndieWire) and “nothing short of exceptional” (Variety), 

*Blade Runner -The Final Cut (15) OUTDOOR SCREENING*
September 14 @ 7:45 pm
The Rookery
The best version to see Blade Runner is The Final Cut – the perfectionist director’s definitive cut – bleaker than the original but a…

*Being Frank (15)*
September 15 @ 1:30 pm
Horse & Groom Pub
Being Frank: The Chris Sievey Story is the official documentary about maverick Manchester comedian Frank Sidebottom...

*Harold and Maude (15) + Local Short*
September 15 @ 7:30 pm
Batch & Co. Coffee
“If you’ve ever felt disconnected from society, if you’ve ever felt marginalised, if you’ve ever felt people are trying to tell you who you can…

*Widows (15)*
September 16 @ 8:00 pm
Horse & Groom Pub
Widows is a blistering, modern-day thriller set against the backdrop of crime, passion and corruption.   McQueen‘s latest thriller tells the story of four women…

*Do The Right Thing (15) 30th Anniversary*
September 17 @ 7:30 pm
Streatham Wine House
Set on one block of Brooklyn’s Bed-Stuy Do or Die neighbourhoods, at the height of summer, this 1989 masterpiece by Spike Lee confirmed him as…

*Film Quiz*
September 17 @ 8:00 pm
THE REBEL INN
Test your film knowledge at our annual quiz. Will picture, music and creative rounds.   Teams of up to 6 players. £2 pp entry, monies go toward next years festival.

*Cine Shots – short film night*
September 17 @ 8:00 pm
Horse & Groom Pub
Cine Shots is a Streatham initiative that aims to give up-and-coming London-based filmmakers a chance to screen their short films as well as provide a platform for them to network.

*Diego Maradona (12A)*
September 18 @ 8:00 pm
The Railway
Constructed from over 500 hours of never-before-seen footage, this documentary centers on the career of celebrated football player Diego Armando Maradona .

*The Babadook (15) – Headphone cinema space*
September 18 @ 8:00 pm
Exhibit B
This simple yet shiver-inducing tale, the auspicious feature debut of Australian writer/director Jennifer Kent, makes for one of the better horror movies of recent times….

*Ten Billion + Post Film Discussion*
September 19 @ 7:30 pm
Streatham Library
Ten Billion is a film about us. It’s a film about you, your children, your parents, your friends. It’s about every one of us... 
_[Lang Rabbie editorialises - it is a joint event with Plastic Free Streatham so will be full of the usual suspects]_

*The Lost Boys (15)*
September 20 @ 8:00 pm
The Leigham Well
We are going back to the 80’s with this cult vampire classic. The plot revolves around two brothers who move to California, where they end…

*Mary Poppins Returns (U) – OUTDOOR SCREENING*
September 21 @ 7:00 pm
The Rookery
Decades after her original visit, the magical nanny returns to help the Banks siblings and Michael’s children through a difficult time in their lives.  …

*Big City Stories : Black London’s Film Heritiage (U)*
September 22 @ 1:00 pm
Horse & Groom Pub
The screening of ‘Big City Stories’ by Black History Studies follows the London’s African-Caribbean population through the last century: their changing lives and perceptions as…

*Amazing Grace (U) + Gospel Choir *** SOLD OUT ****
September 22 @ 3:00 pm
The Hideaway
Brilliantly capturing a remarkable performer near the peak of her prodigious power, Amazing Grace is a thrilling must-watch documentary for Aretha Franklin fans and anyone…

*Amazing Grace*
September 22 @ 7:00 pm
The Hideaway
Brilliantly capturing a remarkable performer near the peak of her prodigious power, Amazing Grace is a thrilling must-watch documentary for Aretha Franklin fans and anyone…

*Mantra: sound into silence (U) + guided chanting exercise*
September 22 @ 7:30 pm
Yoga Edge
This documentary exploration into the social phenomenon of chanting focuses on the people who are finding healing and a sense of inner peace by singing…

*Some Like It Hot (12)*
September 25 @ 7:30 pm
The Railway
One of the great classic movies of all time – a 1959 American  romantic comedy film set in the 1920s. Two musicians (Tony Curtis and…

*Ella Fitzgerald: Just One Of Those Things (12A)*
September 25 @ 7:30 pm
Streatham Space Project
Ella Fitzgerald was a 15 year-old street kid when she won a talent contest in 1934 at the Apollo Theatre in Harlem. Within months she…

*Patti Cake$ (15) – Headphone cinema space*
September 25 @ 8:00 pm
Exhibit B
Fed up with life in her New Jersey hometown, Patricia Dombrowski, aka Patti Cake$, hopes to follow in the footsteps of her idol and hit…

*RUDEBOY (12) Q+A PLUS DJ set*
September 26 @ 7:30 pm
The White Lion Pub
RUDEBOY is the incredible retelling of the love affair between Jamaican and British Youth culture told through the prism of one the most iconic record…

*Bill & Ted’s Excellent Adventure (PG) 30th Anniversary screening*
September 26 @ 8:00 pm
Chalkpit
Sit back in Chalkpit as high school no-hopers, Bill and Ted, leap in and out of history, meeting such people as Napoleon, Socrates and Billy…

*The Cabin in the Woods (15)*
September 27 @ 8:15 pm
The Woodfield Project
Horror comes to our very own cabin in the woods. We’ll be screening 2012’s The Cabin in the Woods in the Woodfield Pavilion. This horror-comedy…

*Rocketman (15) + after film party Booking required*
September 27 @ 8:15 pm
The Hideaway
‘Rocketman’ is an epic musical fantasy about the uncensored human story of Sir Elton John’s breakthrough years, starring Taron Egerton, Jamie Bell, Richard Madden and…

*The Secret Life of Pets 2 (U)*
September 28 @ 1:30 pm
Streatham Drop In
The eagerly-awaited sequel to the smash hit original, ‘The Secret Life Of Pets’. Max, Duke, Snowball, Gidget and Chloe are back for ‘The Secret Life…

*This Is Spinal Tap (15) + 80s Party*
September 28 @ 8:30 pm
The Rabbit Hole
  We’re turning it up to eleven with Rob Reiner’s cult classic, This Is Spinal Tap for our final film of the festival. Air guitar…


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2019)

lang rabbie said:


> *Streatham Free Film Festival
> *
> starts this weekend	Full information at:* Streatham Free Film Festival
> *
> ...


Thanks for posting this. I'll put a piece up on Buzz tomorrow.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 12, 2019)

editor said:


> Thanks for posting this. I'll put a piece up on Buzz tomorrow.


Apparently there is also some free Shakespeare in The Rookery on Sat 21st - trying to find out more as the PR has been non-existent.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 13, 2019)

Now confirmed -

*FREE* performances of Shakespeare in the Rookery 
Sat 21st and Sunday 22nd September at 3.30pm
Running time: 2 hours, including 15 minute interval
Suitable for all ages
www.whereforetheatre.com

_*A Midsummer Night's Dream*
_​_ 
_
*Shakespeare's A Midsummer Night's Dream*

Shakespeare’s most popular play comes to life the enchanting backdrop of the Streatham Common Rookery. Immerse yourself in this classic tale of impossible love, magic and mischief as the story unfolds around you. Picnic baskets and blankets are encouraged.

Produced by the team who brought you the hit immersive Halloween show: 'The Hollow,' Wherefore Theatre is back bringing the best in family entertainment to one of Streatham's most beautiful outdoor spaces.

Tickets are *free *to encourage everyone who wants to can attend! *If you would like to make a donation to help support accessible theatre for all, we would be very grateful.
*
Booking on Eventbrite
Wherefore Theatre Presents: A Midsummer Night's Dream


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 20, 2019)

Local rapper, *David Omoregie*, has been awarded the 2019 Hyundai Mercury Prize for his debut album "Psychodrama".


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 21, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> Local rapper, *David Omoregie*, has been awarded the 2019 Hyundai Mercury Prize for his debut album "Psychodrama".



Yeah nice one. Plus two other albums on the shortlist (black midi and Fontaines DC) were recorded at Dan Carey's studio on Sunnyhill Rd!


----------



## KatyF (Oct 4, 2019)

And in more new things opening in Streatham news - what used to be the bank next to the library is now a Costa. Because we definitely need more chain coffee shops. In fact, we don't need any more coffee shops at all.


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 14, 2019)

Looks like at least two of the bookies have shut up shop recently - in last couple of weeks


----------



## Smick (Oct 15, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Looks like at least two of the bookies have shut up shop recently - in last couple of weeks


Is this because of the FOBTs?

Good riddance, whatever has caused it!


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 17, 2019)

Police cordon around Elm Park Tavern /Elm Park. Doesn't mean the pub is the issue per se.


----------



## Smick (Oct 17, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Police cordon around Elm Park Tavern /Elm Park. Doesn't mean the pub is the issue per se.


I noticed that this morning. No sign of anything happening in there.


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 17, 2019)

Smick said:


> I noticed that this morning. No sign of anything happening in there.



Well hopefully that means it's not another killing


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 17, 2019)

According to my street email group, it was a shooting at the Barber next to the Elm Park. One person injured but not fatal.  Totally unsubstantiated though.


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 17, 2019)

I heard some noises late last night that were either rifle shots (light/low calibre multiple shots) or fireworks.

I assumed latter as that's usually the case here like 99% of the time.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 17, 2019)

our Street is parallel to Elm Park and quite a few people heard shots late last night


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 17, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> our Street is parallel to Elm Park and quite a few people heard shots late last night



Ok then that must be it


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 18, 2019)

My Corbyn supporting friends in Labour party tell me this is the lefts preferred candidate for Chukas seat.

Standing to be Labours Parliamentary Candidate for Streatham. | Bell4Streatham

She sounds ok to me. Says she supports Corbyn. Which is more than can be said for my MP Helen Hayes.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 31, 2019)

Lambeth Labour are electing a new candidate this saturday. Is Labour likely to get a landslide like last time?
I've already had a LibDem canvasser round and wondered given we are such a remain constituency they might have a chance this time.


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 31, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> My Corbyn supporting friends in Labour party tell me this is the lefts preferred candidate for Chukas seat.
> 
> Standing to be Labours Parliamentary Candidate for Streatham. | Bell4Streatham
> 
> She sounds ok to me. Says she supports Corbyn. Which is more than can be said for my MP Helen Hayes.



Her or the councillor who runs the parks, Braithwaite, I believe. Guess at least we know what latter is like, to some degree.


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 31, 2019)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Lambeth Labour are electing a new candidate this saturday. Is Labour likely to get a landslide like last time?
> I've already had a LibDem canvasser round and wondered given we are such a remain constituency they might have a chance this time.



I doubt it will be a landslide - although a win is a win.  

Labour have had it good in Lambeth 2015-17. The Tories were trending down in Lambeth and the Libs collapsed. The Greens obviously came back a bit in 14 but not enough to be a viable threat. Now roll on 2019 and it does seem possible at least that Labour's 9-10 years of pilling on votes in central-middle London may at least retreat a bit. That doesn't mean they lose seats though but it may be closer to 2005 or 2010 than 2017.

Labour/Chuka worked pretty hard in 2010 as did the Libs and Nicholson. Has anyone actually worked hard in the constituency since then?


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 31, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Her or the councillor who runs the parks, Braithwaite, I believe. Guess at least we know what latter is like, to some degree.



The left in Streatham Labour are encouraging members to vote for Bell.

Braithwaite is awful.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 31, 2019)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Lambeth Labour are electing a new candidate this saturday. Is Labour likely to get a landslide like last time?
> I've already had a LibDem canvasser round and wondered given we are such a remain constituency they might have a chance this time.



I do hope this election isn't just about Brexit.

LDs are trying to present themselves as the progressive Remain party.

But would LDs if in power really do tackle inequality or climate change?

The election leaflets they are putting out say this.

Record of Swinson is very patchy.



> Sociologist Phil Burton-Cartledge dubs Swinson a “yellow Tory”, finding she voted with the Conservative whip nearly 850 times between 2010 and 2015 - more often than senior Tories Jeremy Hunt and Michael Gove. Swinson herself penned a March 2018 _Mail on Sunday _column demanding a statue of Thatcher in Parliament Square.



This article looks at her wavering between public concern on the big issues and her actual practice

Jo Swinson, fracking and social justice



> More fundamentally for twenty-first century liberals, can centrist parties sustain incremental green policies while ignoring poverty and inequality? And what happens when environmental tinkering accompanies attacks on the poor, entrenches inequality, or hurts struggling people?


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 31, 2019)

Right but if we go on numbers of times current party leaders have voted with the Tories, well.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 31, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Right but if we go on numbers of times current party leaders have voted with the Tories, well.



Sorry I don't understand.

LDs chance of power came with going into coalition with the Tories. That was LD choice.

They supported Tories inflicting austerity on this country.

This was a political choice.

Now Swinson is saying she won't work with Corbyn led Labour party as Corbyn is "unfit" to lead this country. Its for me really aggravating. She never talked about Tories led by Cameron in this way. Despite the damage they did to this country. 

What I'm saying is that Liberals now saying they are a party of the progressive centre left should be treated voters with extreme caution.

Swinson is part of those LDs who worked with Tories.

Her own Liberalism is of the right of the LD as a party.


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 31, 2019)

I had some brief dealings with Braithwaite last year and she seemed pleasant but a bit of a party hack. Which I guess is normal enough


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 31, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Right but if we go on numbers of times current party leaders have voted with the Tories, well.



How about reading the article and getting back on your views on it?


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 31, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> How about reading the article and getting back on your views on it?



Oh I will!


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 2, 2019)

600 to 700 people at the Streatham Labour selection - which is pretty impressive


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 2, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> 600 to 700 people at the Streatham Labour selection - which is pretty impressive



And Bell Ribeiro-Addy won it by a head


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2019)

Good result the left candidate won.

The two New Labour Cllrs who stood failed- good.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 10, 2019)

Looks like a busy day today - Libs and Labour out in force in Tulse Hill. Also, apparently the Tories delivered a leaflet to at least one street, according to a friend who got it.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 16, 2019)

It is currently not entirely clear what the Conservative Party parliamentary candidate, *Rory O'Broin*, a corporate lawyer who works on a wide range of corporate finance and private equity transactions for an international insurance company, intends to do for residents of the *Streatham* parliamentary constituency, based on _his_ published views:

_"*Cllr Rory O'Broin*

*Rory believes Wandsworth is a great place to raise a family, and loves living here* with his wife and two young children. A member of the borough’s Safer Neighbourhood Board, he values community safety and *wants Wandsworth to remain London’s safest inner London borough*. Rory has also served as a primary school governor and supports work to improve local transport and infrastructure. He is excited by the Conservative campaign to light up Wandsworth Bridge"_

Source:  Wandsworth Conservatives, Fairfield, a few moments ago







*Rory O'Broin*
*He'll do his best ... for Wandsworth?*​


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 17, 2019)

Rory can fuck right off


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 18, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> It is currently not entirely clear what the Conservative Party parliamentary candidate, *Rory O'Broin*, a corporate lawyer who works on a wide range of corporate finance and private equity transactions for an international insurance company, intends to do for residents of the *Streatham* parliamentary constituency, based on _his_ published views:
> 
> _"*Cllr Rory O'Broin*
> 
> ...



Well since our last Wandsworth Conservative councillor and PPC for Streatham left for Battersea, we've clearly been in the market


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 18, 2019)

Saigon Bistro in Streatham Hill finally reopened as Viet Fusion on 30th October.
 
I missed the "soft opening" 20% off deal that ended last Thursday 



lang rabbie said:


> Closed in July and reopening as VietFusion in August apparently - not sure if it will be same (genuinely Vietnamese) chef.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 18, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> It is currently not entirely clear what the Conservative Party parliamentary candidate, *Rory O'Broin*, a corporate lawyer who works on a wide range of corporate finance and private equity transactions for an international insurance company, intends to do for residents of the *Streatham* parliamentary constituency, based on _his_ published views:
> 
> _"*Cllr Rory O'Broin*
> 
> ...


That's a masterstroke - for those older voters who remember when Streatham was in Wandsworth. Back in the 1980s and 1990s that's all you got from voters in Streatham. Why did they put us into Lambeth? They don't pay any council tax in Wandsworth etc etc.

Mark you there can't be many like that left alive.


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 18, 2019)

I think it is pretty clear that Streatham Tories are not making a serious effort.

 
Their website does not appear to have been updated since 2017.  It still shows Bernard Gentry as a councillor for Clapham Common ward.


----------



## AB__ (Nov 19, 2019)

I had someone ring the intercom at 7pm and say "Hello, my name is Phillip and I'm here to talk about breast cancer".

I asked him what was it about breast cancer that he wanted to discuss. He said, "I'm here to talk about the rise in breast cancer in the area". The intercom then cut out and he didn't ring again. I found it all a bit weird... in particular at 7pm in the evening.

What do you reckon... scammer or chugger?


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 19, 2019)

lang rabbie said:


> I think it is pretty clear that Streatham Tories are not making a serious effort.
> 
> View attachment 190338 View attachment 190340
> Their website does not appear to have been updated since 2017.  It still shows Bernard Gentry as a councillor for Clapham Common ward.



That is amazing.

They literally have an office and apparently a paid borough organiser who presumably works out of that office so what have they been doing for the last two or so years in between elections?


----------



## hash tag (Nov 19, 2019)

Conversely, I am sure my MP, Marsha de Cordova lives in Lambeth, possibly Sreatham!


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 19, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Conversely, I am sure my MP, Marsha de Cordova lives in Lambeth, possibly Sreatham!



Well she councillor in Vassal or Stockwell so I guess she must live some where in Lambeth


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 19, 2019)

In further Streatham Hill culinary news, a posting on the old Facebook account of *Addommé - *the good if a bit pricey former pizzeria/trattoria on Sternhold Avenue opposite Streatham Space Project- reports that they have finally transferred the place to new owners.

Someone was in there tonight doing a deep clean and re-decoration, so hopefully re-opening is imminent.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 20, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> That is amazing.
> 
> They literally have an office and apparently a paid borough organiser who presumably works out of that office so what have they been doing for the last two or so years in between elections?



Although I guess paid staff and an office isn't always what it's cracked up to be. Labour has a new office near my house and I've received one leaflet from them in recent weeks.

Apparently they canvassed my neighborhood about 2 months ago as there was a photo of their councillors on Twitter mocking the Lib Dems.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2019)

This is great 
About


----------



## hash tag (Nov 20, 2019)

longest high street in Europe is some claim. 
Fwiw macs opened in Tavistock, did not get used much and later closed down.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 20, 2019)

Are there any hustings for the elections. Info seems hard to come by?


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 21, 2019)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Are there any hustings for the elections. Info seems hard to come by?



Yup later at the Hideaway -maybe 26/11


----------



## Casual Observer (Nov 22, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Yup later at the Hideaway -maybe 26/11


Do you have a link for that or any related info? Already know who'll I'll vote for but might nip along for the amusement.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 22, 2019)

lang rabbie said:


> Saigon Bistro in Streatham Hill finally reopened as Viet Fusion on 30th October.
> View attachment 190304
> I missed the "soft opening" 20% off deal that ended last Thursday



same owners?


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 22, 2019)

Casual Observer said:


> Do you have a link for that or any related info? Already know who'll I'll vote for but might nip along for the amusement.



No, saw it on Twitter, sorry


----------



## Casual Observer (Nov 24, 2019)

Casual Observer said:


> Streatham has its first vegan restaurant (well, takeaway to be more precise). It's at 3A Mitcham Lane, just off the High Road opposite St Leonard's church. Opened a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> This news is so hot that their website hasn't been updated yet but you can download a menu at: Vegan Express – Your choice for health
> 
> ...


This place has closed. The food looked good, but you can't be charging Monte Carlo prices in Streatham. Soon to be replaced by... er... 'Maks Burgers' who are kicking things off with a '200 burger giveaway' - presumably not all for one punter.


----------



## Smick (Nov 24, 2019)

Casual Observer said:


> This place has closed. The food looked good, but you can't be charging Monte Carlo prices in Streatham. Soon to be replaced by... er... 'Maks Burgers' who are kicking things off with a '200 burger giveaway' - presumably not all for one punter.


Presumably not vegan either.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 24, 2019)

I was just wondering today if the Greens were going to start campaigning in Streatham anytime soon as I haven't had any leaflets from them, or seen them wander about, then today saw two people cycling down Tulse Hill Road with Green Party flags so I guess that satisfies that then.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 25, 2019)

Election Hustings tomorrow at The Hideaway - 7pm


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 25, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> I was just wondering today if the Greens were going to start campaigning in Streatham anytime soon as I haven't had any leaflets from them, or seen them wander about, then today saw two people cycling down Tulse Hill Road with Green Party flags so I guess that satisfies that then.



Also apparently they were at Streatham station today


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 27, 2019)

Lib Dems in fake news scam with _leaflets that look like local papers_






(Source: Twitter)

*One of the examples cited.*​


----------



## CH1 (Nov 27, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> Lib Dems in fake news scam with _leaflets that look like local papers_


You might not like it but the use of the local newspaper format in elections goes back at least to the 1990s. Where have you been?


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 28, 2019)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Are there any hustings for the elections. Info seems hard to come by?


There is a Streatham climate hustings next Wednesday 4th December.


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 28, 2019)

[Maybe not the right thread (Streatham constituency includes four wards north of the S Circular of Brixton Hill, Tulse Hill, Clapham Common and Thornton as well as the four Streatham town centre wards]

Here's the Yougov MRP poll results for Streatham constituency

Vote estimates (with 95% confidence interval upper and lower limits) 
Lab		  52% (Low 43% High 60%) 
Lib Dem  24% (Low 17% High 32%) 
Con		 14% (Low   9% High 19%) 
Green		7% (Low   3% High 11%) 
Brexit		 3% (Low   0% High  7%)


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 28, 2019)

I would have liked Chuka to have stood. 

Friend of mine said that once Chuka left Labour party he was unavailable for his constituents. 

He was so full of himself he should have stood.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 29, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I would have liked Chuka to have stood.
> 
> Friend of mine said that once Chuka left Labour party he was unavailable for his constituents.
> 
> He was so full of himself he should have stood.




When he was still in the Labour Party, I emailed him about stuff three or four times. Never even got an acknowledgement.


----------



## Casual Observer (Nov 29, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I would have liked Chuka to have stood.
> 
> Friend of mine said that once Chuka left Labour party he was unavailable for his constituents.
> 
> He was so full of himself he should have stood.


At the hustings thing earlier in the week, someone in the audience read out a tweet from Chuka saying how he would continue to support and represent the interests of Streatham after changing parties. It took a while for the laughter to die down.


----------



## nick (Nov 29, 2019)

I have had several personalised letters from Chuka urging me to vote Lib Dem. 
I am tempted to vote for them (as the least bad option) - but every time he writes to me I become less tempted


Also- It is now a daily challenge to open the front door when I get home due to the piles of L.D. bumpf sent to me every day. It is very offputting and, for a greenish party they sure do get through a lot of trees


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 29, 2019)

nick said:


> Also- It is now a daily challenge to open the front door when I get home due to the piles of L.D. bumpf sent to me every day. It is very offputting and, for a greenish party they sure do get through a lot of trees



I think some of that frustration is shared by the local LibDem campaign team who haven't been told the schedule for mailshots by the national party aimed at Remain voters across London and the SouthEast, resulting in local volunteers delivering after the postie has been around discovering that many households have already received something that day!

But overall the volume of leaflets any household will get will be less paper to recycle than one copy of the Saturday Guardian.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 29, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I would have liked Chuka to have stood.
> 
> Friend of mine said that once Chuka left Labour party he was unavailable for his constituents.
> 
> He was so full of himself he should have stood.



I had a personal letter from him this week actually....Chukka Ummuna (Former Labour Mp)  

it were propa weird?


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 29, 2019)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I had a personal letter from him this week actually....Chukka Ummuna (Former Labour Mp)
> 
> it were propa weird?



What was it about?


----------



## Smick (Nov 29, 2019)

twistedAM said:


> When he was still in the Labour Party, I emailed him about stuff three or four times. Never even got an acknowledgement.


I emailed him about an issue I had and got a response which didn’t address the issue at all. It spoke about national issues, rather than the very specific thing regarding my road that I asked about. 

So I wrote back, stating that he must not have read the email properly as he addresses points that I didn’t make. 

Again, some pre written bullshit. So I wrote a third time and reminded him that he had pulled out of the Labour leadership race, has no shadow ministry and is now a backbencher so should be thinking about his constituents rather than the national interest. 

I then got a curt response to say he couldn’t help. 

So he did fuck all, but at least I kept getting responses. But that was when I started voting Green.


----------



## AB__ (Dec 1, 2019)

.


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 4, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> Lib Dems in fake news scam with _leaflets that look like local papers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _"Political parties have been warned *not* to send election leaflets that mimic local newspapers ..."_



General election 2019: Parties warned over 'newspaper' election leaflets


----------



## KatyF (Dec 4, 2019)

Can anyone recommend a decent man with a van in the area? I've got a few bits of furniture that need moving and I need someone that can transport them but also lug them up some stairs for me.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 4, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> Lib Dems in fake news scam with _leaflets that look like local papers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thing is that fake newspaper makes me want to vote for Labour candidate more. 

She is Corbyn loyalist.

Plus having a picture of chuka on front page isn't for me an incentive to vote LD.

Heard Chuka on radio this morning criticising Corbyn for not supporting NATO. Like it shows how Corbyn is unfit to be PM. 

I'll be voting Labour.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 6, 2019)

I might actually vote now Chuka's gone.

Can someone recommend me some places near Leighham Court Road that have WiFi where I can spend an hour waiting for my child?


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 21, 2019)

Where's the best place for a traditional breakfast in Streatham?


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 21, 2019)

twistedAM said:


> Where's the best place for a traditional breakfast in Streatham?


Cafe Vivaldi, 2 Leigham Hall Parade (near corner of Leigham Avenue), 
Life Cafe, 5 Astoria Parade (near Odeon) -
The Winning Post Cafe, 161-163 Greyhound Lane by Rabbit Hole (formerly Greyhound) pub

All three should still give change from a tenner
Couple of other places I might have previously recommended got shockingly bad hygiene ratings.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 22, 2019)

lang rabbie said:


> Cafe Vivaldi, 2 Leigham Hall Parade (near corner of Leigham Avenue),
> Life Cafe, 5 Astoria Parade (near Odeon) -
> The Winning Post Cafe, 161-163 Greyhound Lane by Rabbit Hole (formerly Greyhound) pub
> 
> ...



Cheers..I'll give Vivaldi and Life a go - I love Wholemeal Cafe but sometimes you just need a little grease.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2019)

lang rabbie said:


> Cafe Vivaldi, 2 Leigham Hall Parade (near corner of Leigham Avenue),
> Life Cafe, 5 Astoria Parade (near Odeon) -
> The Winning Post Cafe, 161-163 Greyhound Lane by Rabbit Hole (formerly Greyhound) pub
> 
> ...


Almost all the places I like (or have liked) in Brixton have terrible hygiene ratings! The original Phoenix was a solid zero or one star- and that was my favourite cafe by miles!


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 22, 2019)

editor said:


> Almost all the places I like (or have liked) in Brixton have terrible hygiene ratings! The original Phoenix was a solid zero or one star- and that was my favourite cafe by miles!



Hmm... I'd be wary of that as there's a lot that go wrong with the ingredients for a full English.
Seems that there is very little middle ground these days between a shithole that serves up a plate of crap you could buy at wholesale for 70p and those  artisan joints that'll set you back £15+ for a big breakfast. Steve's in Herne Hill is one of the rare exceptions I can think of in the wider area but I never seem to pass through there these days.

ETA - Went to Vivaldi today. Seemed clean and really nice people running it. Food a little bland but I'll test them on their bubble next time I'm in. Cheers for that Lang.


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 30, 2019)

The Metrpolitan Police have released CCTV footage and an image of a man that they would like to speak to after _a teenage girl reported she had been raped in *Streatham*_.

The incident happened on *Wednesday 11 September 2019* at *around 3.30 p.m.* after the victim, _a 15-year-old girl in her school uniform_, had got off a bus on *Streatham High Road*.

As she turned into *Guildersfield Road* she was approached by a man who engaged her in conversation. They turned into *Buckleigh Road* where the man led the girl to an alleyway and then sexually assaulted her.

After the attack he walked back down *Guildersfield Road* towards *Streatham High Road*.




*Anyone who recognises the man shown in the picture or who has information that could assist the investigation is asked to contact police on 101 and quote CAD 5718/11Sept19 or tweet @MetCC. Alternatively, contact Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111.*


----------



## Smick (Dec 30, 2019)

I’m hesitant to post this after GarveyLives for fear of comparison, but I was prevented from driving up Downton Avenue in Streatham Hill this evening. It seems someone was stabbed there.


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2019)

Smick said:


> I’m hesitant to post this after GarveyLives for fear of comparison, but I was prevented from driving up Downton Avenue in Streatham Hill this evening. It seems someone was stabbed there.


Horrible stuff:


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 1, 2020)

Smick said:


> I’m hesitant to post this after GarveyLives for fear of comparison, but I was prevented from driving up Downton Avenue in Streatham Hill this evening. It seems someone was stabbed there.


Details of the crime that led to the local traffic disruption referred to (and details of the traffic diversions) have now made the national news:

Mother, 36, who screamed 'I've been stabbed!' as she slumped over her child's pram with blood pouring from her head after being knifed three times in 'mugging' on residential London street

Hopefully, the publicity will result in a more detailed description of the person responsible that considerably narrows down the field of potential suspects:



> _"Officers described the suspect as a 'black man, around 6ft tall and wearing dark clothing'._


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 2, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Details of the crime that led to the local traffic disruption referred to (and details of the traffic diversions) have now made the national news:
> 
> Mother, 36, who screamed 'I've been stabbed!' as she slumped over her child's pram with blood pouring from her head after being knifed three times in 'mugging' on residential London street
> 
> Hopefully, the publicity will result in a more detailed description of the person responsible that considerably narrows down the field of potential suspects:





> _"Officers described the suspect as a 'black man, around 6ft tall and wearing dark clothing'._


A 43-year-old man, who has not yet been named, has been arrested on suspicion of attempted murder and suspected possession of offensive weapons. He visited a west London police station in the early hours of this morning.  The suspect remains in police custody as inquiries continue.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 3, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> A 43-year-old man, who has not yet been named, has been arrested on suspicion of attempted murder and suspected possession of offensive weapons. He visited a west London police station in the early hours of this morning.  The suspect remains in police custody as inquiries continue.


Earlier today, *Mark Brazant*, 43, of Windmill Road, Ealing, appeared at Camberwell Green Magistrates Court charged with the attempted murder of Josephine Conlon, 36, and with the possession of offensive weapons (three kitchen knives).

No pleas were entered.

District Judge Karim Izzat remanded *Brazant* in custody to appear before the Old Bailey for a plea and trial preparation hearing on 31 January 2020.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2020)

Superb work 









						No permanent exclusions at Lambeth school with 'inclusion unit'
					

‘We believe no child should be left behind’




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2020)

Fucking hell, the Horse and Groom is one awful pub. A real gammon hotbed.


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 20, 2020)

editor said:


> Fucking hell, the Horse and Groom is one awful pub. A real gammon hotbed.



Oh it's ok, just so long as it's quiet


----------



## colacubes (Jan 20, 2020)

editor said:


> Fucking hell, the Horse and Groom is one awful pub. A real gammon hotbed.



We called it the Fight and Groom when I lived in Streatham 20 years ago. It's clearly not changed much then


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 20, 2020)

colacubes said:


> We called it the Fight and Groom when I lived in Streatham 20 years ago. It's clearly not changed much then


 
haha, that brings back memories - was in there around 2007/ 08 and yes, there was a fight!


----------



## KatyF (Jan 20, 2020)

It did get better for a while but seems to have gone downhill again. Don't mind it for a quick pint but I have low standards.

In other pub news, Chalkpit has closed. Not really a great surprise.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2020)

KatyF said:


> It did get better for a while but seems to have gone downhill again. Don't mind it for a quick pint but I have low standards.
> 
> In other pub news, Chalkpit has closed. Not really a great surprise.


Oh, my standards can go pretty low too - I hate shiny pubs - but it was the kind of the boozer that if you look even slightly different to the in-house geezer look, you'll get unwelcoming stares from the bonehead locals. I imagine homophobia is a look away and it's the kind of pub that bedecks itself in Ingeeeerland flags at the slightest excuse. And the interior is bleak and soulless too. Awful place.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2020)

Just in



> *Streatham MP Bell-Ribeiro Addy appointed to serve in shadow cabinet *
> 
> Streatham MP Bell Ribeiro-Addy has been selected to sit on the Opposition frontbenches as the new Shadow Minister for Immigration.
> 
> ...


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 1, 2020)

The newly elected Member of Parliament for Streatham who, like her predecessor, is neither _"a donkey"_ nor _"a balloon on a stick"_, but a locally-born and raised human being, has now made her maiden parliamentary speech:  


​


----------



## KatyF (Feb 2, 2020)

Seeing reports on Twitter of a stabbing then shooting on the High Road. Road all closed off and all sorts of rumours flying around on social media.


----------



## magneze (Feb 2, 2020)

Terrorist incident. Police shoot someone according to the news.


----------



## T & P (Feb 2, 2020)

I went past Streatham Hill station about half hour ago and saw police blocking the road. I thought it was a road accident or something like that. Christ....


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 2, 2020)

Looks like the road could be shut for a bit. Last time something happened, when that guy was murdered on Brixton Hill it was a good day of being shut.


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 3, 2020)

And it is still closed


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 3, 2020)

Got a couple of mates who live in the old Police Station, this incident was basically outside their window, and the countries media are outside their door. Bit too close for comfort.


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 8, 2020)

Went along to the Odeon today as a friend had helped arrange several choirs to come and sing. It was quite moving but we left as the politicians turned up to meet the religious leaders.


----------



## nick (Feb 10, 2020)

Tfl consultation on altering the A23 between Sternhold Avenue and Holmewood gardens was started today


link to tfl


Nice to see on the before and after images that they have managed to get leaves back on the trees


----------



## nick (Feb 10, 2020)

I like the proposed raised ped crossing by holmewood road - it might slow down the racers launching themselves down Brixton hill, or at least damage their suspension


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Feb 11, 2020)

nick said:


> Tfl consultation on altering the A23 between Sternhold Avenue and Holmewood gardens was started today
> 
> 
> link to tfl
> ...


And magicked away most of the the (abnormally sparse) traffic!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 11, 2020)

This would mean I would actually ride my bike into Streatham. Right now it'd feel like suicide. Big thumbs up.

The Northern end at Holmewood Gardens feels like a bit of a botch job.

Narrowing the road to two lanes like that will jam the buses up in the morning.
There is a mixture of light control and zebra crossing. IME, these mixed-mode crossings cause confusion and conflict between pedestrians and cyclists. The whole crossing should be on lights control.
Southbound cyclists in the bus lane have to merge with traffic before being allowed to turn off into the cycle lane. The cycle lane should be a continuation of the bus lane and buses should be forced to merge.



There's acres of pavement space on the Western side to fit something better in. I drew up a version that maintains three lanes (2 NB, 1 SB) and has a staged crossing for NB cyclists based on the well-designed crossingon Farringdon Street just South of Holdborn VIaduct:


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Feb 13, 2020)

I think the re-positioning of the bus stops around Telford Bus Garage is good. 
But something needs to be done about speed between the Christ Church Rd Junction and where ever the traffic queuing for the lights at the bottom of Leigham Ct Rd / the S Circular starts. Drivers treat it like a dual carriageway. Crossing from Telford Avenue to go South is lethal - speeding traffic, 50 mph not unusual, a slight curve in the road and a brick planter full of tall dense weeds and you cannot see what is zooming along in the third lane.


----------



## Smick (Feb 14, 2020)

OvalhouseDB said:


> I think the re-positioning of the bus stops around Telford Bus Garage is good.
> But something needs to be done about speed between the Christ Church Rd Junction and where ever the traffic queuing for the lights at the bottom of Leigham Ct Rd / the S Circular starts. Drivers treat it like a dual carriageway. Crossing from Telford Avenue to go South is lethal - speeding traffic, 50 mph not unusual, a slight curve in the road and a brick planter full of tall dense weeds and you cannot see what is zooming along in the third lane.


I’ve never known anywhere to have so many yellow signs requesting info on a fatal collision. There seems to be a permanent sign, moving back and forth with different details as more pedestrians are killed.


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 21, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Local rapper, *David Omoregie*, has been awarded the 2019 Hyundai Mercury Prize for his debut album "Psychodrama".





twistedAM said:


> Yeah nice one. Plus two other albums on the shortlist (black midi and Fontaines DC) were recorded at Dan Carey's studio on Sunnyhill Rd!



A further award for a local lad:

Dave's 'Psychodrama' Wins 'Album of the Year' at the 2020 Brit Awards

Dave's Brits 2020 rap - lyrics in full: Grenfell fire and 'racist' Boris Johnson targeted in powerful performance





*David Omoregie with his mother Doris, a nurse from Streatham, who worked double shifts to support her son and insisted that he studied after school at their small terraced house instead of going out on the streets.  His father Frank was deported to Nigeria in 1998, when Dave was four months old.  More than 200 City executives and a thousand others had petitioned to save him, but his appeal for asylum was turned down by the then Home Secretary Jack Straw; and Frank was holding baby David when the police came to take him away.*


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2020)

Update: Streatham Action community forum: key questions remain after Streatham terror attack


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 29, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> A further award for a local lad:
> 
> Dave's 'Psychodrama' Wins 'Album of the Year' at the 2020 Brit Awards
> 
> ...



Almost inevitably:

Hundreds of viewers complain *Dave* and Stormzy’s Brit Awards performances were 'racist'


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 1, 2020)

editor said:


> Update: Streatham Action community forum: key questions remain after Streatham terror attack


Given that public meetings in Streatham can sometimes bring our local authoritarians out of their holes, I was pleasantly surprised that there was only one person there ranting that the "bail hostel" (probation service "approved premises") in Leigham Court Rd must be closed down.  

Several people, including current and former councillors mentioned that it had operated for 20 years with no issues.


----------



## Streathaming (Mar 4, 2020)

Is there a local neighbourhood watch group at the end of Streatham closer to Brixton? Batch & Co Coffee shop @BatchandCoffee have said they are happy to host community meetings there. It has great coffee too.

Looking at the Streatham Hill Ward met stats for for Jan 2020 https://www.police.uk/metropolitan/E05000430/crime/ - there is quite a lot of ASB, and speaking to neighbours it appears that Betfred betting shop seems to be a particular vortex of crime. Businesses are tired with dealing with this. Anyone know if Betfred is planning to leave Streatham Hill too?


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 6, 2020)

The Mediterranean Bakery seems to have reopened. Nice.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Mar 6, 2020)

twistedAM said:


> The Mediterranean Bakery seems to have reopened. Nice.


Excellent. I have missed it.


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 12, 2020)

Someone told me that the Streatham Hill branch of the CAB shut suddenly Friday, anyone know more?


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 13, 2020)

BusLanes said:


> Someone told me that the Streatham Hill branch of the CAB shut suddenly Friday, anyone know more?


"A building issue" - possibly consequence of the recent torrential rain as I think at least part of the building had flat roofs.



			
				Lambeth and Merton CAB website said:
			
		

> *Barrhill Road Office, Streatham Hill Temporary Closure*
> March 5, 2020
> 
> From Monday 9 March, this office is temporarily closed owing to building issue.
> ...


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2020)

Another casualty


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 17, 2020)

And Kite Day has been postponed as well


----------



## Smick (Mar 17, 2020)

editor said:


> Another casualty



Apparently Universal Studios are going to make all their cinematic releases free to watch. Some new Trolls film amongst them.

Now all I have to do is watch it in a decrepit building with sticky carpets and set fire to £50 to have the Streatham Odeon experience.

Jokes aside, I hope they are taking care of their people.


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 29, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Almost inevitably:
> 
> Hundreds of viewers complain *Dave* and Stormzy’s Brit Awards performances were 'racist'



OFCOM rule that it is not 'racist' to oppose 'racism':

Ofcom _rejects_ 309 complaints that Dave’s Brit Awards performance was ‘racist’


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 30, 2020)

Hello Streatham. Just arrived back after being out of the UK for 6 weeks... things have changed. 
Have got a few supplies in - both the French Deli (Le Tour de France)  and Saras Food and Wine on Sunnyhill Road (Valley Road end) are open and have some food/loo roll etc. I really could do with some eggs though - anyone found anywhere that's selling them? We're trying to avoid supermarkets.
Stay safe everyone thanks SB


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 31, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> anyone found anywhere that's selling them? We're trying to avoid supermarkets.
> Stay safe everyone thanks SB


A Facebook friend said that the Streatham Butcher (Portuguese butcher and deli on Hopton Parade opposite the ice rink) had eggs this morning but was pretty much out of meat


----------



## T & P (Mar 31, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> Hello Streatham. Just arrived back after being out of the UK for 6 weeks... things have changed.
> Have got a few supplies in - both the French Deli (Le Tour de France)  and Saras Food and Wine on Sunnyhill Road (Valley Road end) are open and have some food/loo roll etc. I really could do with some eggs though - anyone found anywhere that's selling them? We're trying to avoid supermarkets.
> Stay safe everyone thanks SB


Welcome back  I’ve been giving this advice on other threads so apologies to those who see me mentioning it yet again, but small shops seem to be better stocked for those items on high demand, and IME you have a better chance of scoring in a corner shop or Costcutter-style small supermarket than in the big ones. Even with the chain brands you’re more likely to find stuff in a Tesco Express than you would in the megaTesco store.

Still if you’re an early riser, go to a normal supermarket in the morning and you’re far more likely to find eggs and whatnot.


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks for replying both. Popped into the butcher and he did have eggs (free range too) but I'd just already bought some (battery ). Went to a couple of the smaller shops and yes they had stock, but absolutely no observation or enforcement of social distancing rules. It was pretty shocking. I'm actually now thinking about going to a big supermarket as I think it will be easier to stay distant.
Wholemeal cafe also selling food, and eggs.
Hope this helps
Thanks x


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 1, 2020)

Really impressed with Holland and Barrett. Max 2 customers in shop at any one time, 2 lovely staff, one in store directing you to what you want, the other behind the self scan at till and contactless payment. 
Had a chat with them both while I shopped. Heros
Unfortunately while queuing outside, people still not bothering to walk even 1 meter from me, let alone 2.  Scared to say anything incase I get shouted or worse.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 7, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> Really impressed with Holland and Barrett. Max 2 customers in shop at any one time, 2 lovely staff, one in store directing you to what you want, the other behind the self scan at till and contactless payment.
> Had a chat with them both while I shopped. Heros
> Unfortunately while queuing outside, people still not bothering to walk even 1 meter from me, let alone 2.  Scared to say anything incase I get shouted or worse.


Meanwhile:


> _"*Holland & Barrett* has kept its shops open during the coronavirus crisis, but staff are campaigning for them to shut arguing their health is at risk ..."_



Coronavirus: Holland & Barrett keep stores open _despite staff pleas_


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks for that GarveyLives. Absolutely they should close it if staff feel unsafe. The Streatham branch is a bit unusual in that it has wide isles, unlike most others I've ever been in. And you can order online. I need some special stuff for my dietary restrictions. I was feeling guilty about ordering anything on line but realize now this is probably the safest way for staff and customers, although I'm still not sure about how good it is for delivery drivers....


----------



## editor (May 3, 2020)

Streatham Common pics: 




































						In photos: A sunny spring walk around Streatham Common, the woods and The Rookery
					

Home to the annual Kite Flying Day, Streatham Common is a large open space on the southern edge of Streatham, comprising of a sloping grassy park, an area of woodland and the lovely Rookery. Here&#…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (May 6, 2020)

I meant to add that I found walking trough Streatham recently really quite unpleasant. The streets seemed full of people, many of whom were maskless and unwilling to make any attempt at social distancing. It's certainly put me off walking along the High Road again.


----------



## trabuquera (May 6, 2020)

^ Anecdote not evidence: over the past 2 months I've been having to go up to Guy's Hospital twice a week for blood tests & chemotherapy - although I'm on the 'extremely vulnerable list'. We're all warned off public transport and I need to avoid it anyway to minimise risk; can't ride a bike; NHS patient transport is available but means you wait about all day so I haven't felt much guilt about taking Ubers instead. A driver (lives in NE London) told me last week he'd been all over and seen absolutely nowhere as crowded on either road or pavement as Streatham High Rd- he'd been down there over Easter weekend and said 'it was as busy as it ever was'. I think a lot of the crush is designed in, to be honest, given population density around the High Rd and the location of the shops, not to mention its eternal function of funnelling M23 south.


----------



## KatyF (May 6, 2020)

Oh it's awful. I'm forever saying to people how busy it is here and no one seems to believe me. I've limited even my daily walks now as its just frustrating (let alone dangerous). I shouted at one guy the other week who was just stood in the middle of the pavement texting without a care in the world. There's a bit near me where there's a bus shelter and a parade of takeaways, its absolutely impossible to walk down that bit without coming into contact with people due to the group of lads on bikes that linger there.


----------



## sparkybird (May 6, 2020)

Yup, it's pretty busy here. I stopped going for a walk but then realized it was affecting my moods, so I've started going at 6 am, and to the supermarket at that time, or 9.30 pm to avoid people. There are those out and about who make no effort to social distance. Tesco checkout lady told me some people are still rude when she politely asks them to keep distance. I'm disgusted by this.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2020)

Just awful: 



> A 16-year-old cyclist was hit by two cars in quick succession in an apparent double hit-and-run, police have said.
> 
> The first crash happened on High Road, Streatham, south London, at 23:17 BST last night, Scotland Yard said.
> 
> ...











						Teen injured after colliding with two cars while cycling in Streatham
					

A 16-year-old boy suffers life-threatening injuries in an apparent double hit-and-run, police say.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## editor (May 23, 2020)

This is nice little nature reserve 

















Photo feature: A calming walk around Palace Road Nature Garden, Streatham


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 3, 2020)

editor said:


> This is nice little nature reserve
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you venture a bit further along from there, down Valley Road towards Streatham Common, there's another great little nature reserve called Unigate Wood (there used to be a dairy nearby, and Valley Road was pasture used for grazing cows.) It might possibly be one of the remaining parts of the Great North Wood. Anyway, it's only small, but perfectly formed, and you can almost forgot you're in London for a few moments. What's nice is because it's off the main road and you can't really see it from anywhere, it's quite hard to find and plenty of people who've lived here years don't know about it. So it feels like a little secret bit of countryside in the city.


----------



## madolesance (Jun 4, 2020)

Brixton Hatter said:


> If you venture a bit further along from there, down Valley Road towards Streatham Common, there's another great little nature reserve called Unigate Wood (there used to be a dairy nearby, and Valley Road was pasture used for grazing cows.) It might possibly be one of the remaining parts of the Great North Wood. Anyway, it's only small, but perfectly formed, and you can almost forgot you're in London for a few moments. What's nice is because it's off the main road and you can't really see it from anywhere, it's quite hard to find and plenty of people who've lived here years don't know about it. So it feels like a little secret bit of countryside in the city.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great place to visit. Also there is 'Russell's Path' hidden away running from Belltrees Grove all the way to Streatham Station.


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 4, 2020)

It looks like it's being snowing in Unigate Wood due to all the fluffy seeds from what I think are poplar trees in there. Forgot to take my phone to take a pic though!


----------



## Jimbeau (Jun 4, 2020)

madolesance said:


> Great place to visit. Also there is 'Russell's Path' hidden away running from Belltrees Grove all the way to Streatham Station.


There's Wellfield Walk too - both are survivors from the grounds of the Streatham Spa, which was incorporated into the Curtis dairy that was later taken over by Unigate. Apparently they still delivered the mineral water to local households up until the 1950s. The old well house is still there, tucked away behind the sheltered housing on Well Close.

And if you stand on the corner of Valley Rd and South Oak Road there's a manhole under which you still hear the spring gushing loudly. It's one of the main sources of the Falcon Brook...

...And if you're a real nerd, you can then walk the route of the buried river through Streatham, across Tooting Commons and through Balham and Battersea down to where it comes out in the Thames by the old Price's candles works. It's a surprisingly obvious valley, particularly at the Northcote Rd/Falcon Road end.

I confess I have done this. For shame.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 25, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> The newly elected Member of Parliament for Streatham who, like her predecessor, is neither _"a donkey"_ nor _"a balloon on a stick"_, but a locally-born and raised human being, has now made her maiden parliamentary speech:
> 
> 
> ​




Alarming:

Coronavirus: Disabled man _‘starved to death during lockdown’_, says MP:  Bell Ribeiro-Addy says her constituent was unable to access essential food


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 26, 2020)

Huge party last night at the top of Streatham common......


----------



## KatyF (Jun 26, 2020)

Yeah I saw videos of it, so many people. Then when police dispersed them, a whole bunch ended up outside my block of flats and there was definitely some fighting and a lot of noise.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 30, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Earlier today, *Mark Brazant*, 43, of Windmill Road, Ealing, appeared at Camberwell Green Magistrates Court charged with the attempted murder of Josephine Conlon, 36, and with the possession of offensive weapons (three kitchen knives).
> 
> No pleas were entered.
> 
> District Judge Karim Izzat remanded *Brazant* in custody to appear before the Old Bailey for a plea and trial preparation hearing on 31 January 2020.



*Mark Brazant*, who has paranoid schizophrenia, accepts he stabbed Josephine Conlon seven times a few days after being released from prison, but denies that he had intended to kill her or cause her serious harm:

Husband weeps as CCTV of wife's horror knife attack in street played in court


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2020)

I've been busy compiling a listing of pubs reopening in south London on Saturday for Brixton Buzz and next up is Streatham. 
 Can anyone add any details of any pubs they know will be opening please?


----------



## KatyF (Jul 1, 2020)

Pratt's and Payne definitely are from the 4th. There were staff in the Tringham today when I went past so I imagine that's also opening on Saturday.

The Manor Arms and The Bull aren't opening until 20th and Mere Scribbler not til 8th August. Those are the only ones I've seen announcements from.


----------



## KatyF (Jul 1, 2020)

Oh and The Crown and sceptre are also opening this Sat.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2020)

KatyF said:


> Pratt's and Payne definitely are from the 4th. There were staff in the Tringham today when I went past so I imagine that's also opening on Saturday.
> 
> The Manor Arms and The Bull aren't opening until 20th and Mere Scribbler not til 8th August. Those are the only ones I've seen announcements from.


Thanks - that's really helpful!


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2020)

Crown & Sceptre back in the day


----------



## KatyF (Jul 2, 2020)

editor Also The Sultan is opening from Saturday, they're going to be letting 14 people inside and a further 8 in the garden.

Pratt's and Payne are taking bookings and you're only allowed your table for 2 hours.


----------



## T & P (Jul 3, 2020)

Up until yesterday the Crown & Spectre was still boarded up, but I am glad to report the boards had come off this morning and there was light and activity inside.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2020)

KatyF said:


> editor Also The Sultan is opening from Saturday, they're going to be letting 14 people inside and a further 8 in the garden.
> 
> Pratt's and Payne are taking bookings and you're only allowed your table for 2 hours.


That's great, thanks - I've updated the list.








						Pubs and bars reopening in Streatham in July 2020 – updates, listings and information
					

Following on from our popular listings of pubs and bars reopening in Brixton,  Camberwell,  and in Herne Hill, Tulse Hill and West Norwood, we’ve added the latest updates for Streatham’s booz…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2020)

Streatham Festival news Streatham Festival to celebrate arts and culture in lockdown, 9th -18th October 2020


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2020)

She's a great MP









						Streatham MP Bell Ribeiro-Addy highlights the plight of migrant care workers in letter to the Home Secretary
					

Streatham MP Bell Ribeiro-Addy MP   – who has already proved herself to be infinitely more effective, human and compassionate than her slippery, party-switching, Chuka Umunna, has issued a st…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 6, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> *Mark Brazant*, who has paranoid schizophrenia, accepts he stabbed Josephine Conlon seven times a few days after being released from prison, but denies that he had intended to kill her or cause her serious harm:
> 
> Husband weeps as CCTV of wife's horror knife attack in street played in court



Following the previously unreported failure of the jury to reach a verdict at his trial despite more than 40 hours of deliberations, *Mark Brazant* has this morning pleaded guilty to the attempted murder of *Josephine Conlon* after the prosecution requested a retrial.

*Brazant* had previously admitted unlawful wounding, but denied attempted murder and an alternative charge of wounding with intent.

Brazant entered his new guilty plea via video link from _Three Bridges medium secure hospital_.

In typically convoluted language, his defence counsel said: _“This is not a matter which has been unaffected by the inability because of the current pandemic to be heard again this year.

“Mr Brazant was told the matter could not be resolved until 2021 at trial and *his pleas follow on from that*.”_

*Brazant* has a history of attacking lone women for no reason and has a conviction for carrying a blade.

On his release on licence from Thameside Prison on Christmas Eve to spend a year on post-sentence supervision, he reported to the probation service but records show he was asked to return the following week as Thameside had sent him to the wrong office.

*Brazant* was reported missing after he failed to turn up at a supported house run by Enriched Care Limited for people with mental health problems in which he was meant to stay.

He is due to be sentenced on 16 September 2020.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 29, 2020)

Interesting mix of live and virtual events in this year's *Streatham Festival* 9th - 18th October

The Streatham Strut is virtual only this year (boo)

But there is a very ambitious new Lit Fest literary strand, with lots of BAME authors as well as the regular art shows in local venues.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 29, 2020)

More on that programme of literature festival events (including some Black History Month events outside the main festival period that are being co-promoted with Lambeth Libraries.)

Many of the events that show a price for tickets to the socially- distanced physical events will also have a *free *online streaming.
[Think that some Eventbrite links for the free online stuff may only just be getting added to the festival website]

*October 2020*
*Black Books for Kids*
3 October @ 10:30 am - 11:30 am
Online Event United Kingdom
Free

Join librarian Zoey as she shares some of her favourite books for children and teens written by and about Black People, some of which she'll be giving away! Online event Instagram Live @lambeth_libraries These events are part of Lambeth Black History Month - details showing here from 14th September.
Find out more »

*Rosanna Amaka – The Book Of Echoes*
6 October @ 7:00 pm - 8:00 pm
Online Event United Kingdom
Free

1981: England looks forward to a new decade. But on the streets of Brixton, it's hard to hold onto your dreams, especially if you are a young black man. Racial tensions rumble, and now Michael Watson might land in jail for a crime he did not commit. Thousands of miles away, village girl Ngozi abandons her orange stall for the opportunity to work as a housemaid for a middle-class family. From dusty tracks to gritty pavements, Ngozi and Michael's journey…
Find out more »

*Jamaica, Britain and the Akan Maroon War*
8 October @ 7:00 pm - 8:00 pm
Online Event United Kingdom
Free

Who were the Akan Speaking Maroons of Jamaica? Why did Britain go to war with them? Who were the leaders? CLR James (African-Trinidadian historian, journalist and socialist) wrote: “I was tired of reading and hearing about Africans being persecuted and oppressed in Africa, in the middle passage, in the USA and all over the Caribbean. I made up my mind that I would write a book in which all people of African descent instead of constantly being the object of…
Find out more »

*Hood Feminism – Brixton Radical Reads book group special*
9 October @ 7:00 pm - 8:30 pm
Online Event United Kingdom
Free

Join the reading group to discuss Hood Feminism: Notes from the Women that White Feminists Forgot, by author Mikki Kendall. Mikki Kendall has established herself as an important voice in current feminist discourse, and Hood Feminism cements that place. With a compelling, forceful piece, Kendall has written the missive that feminists - especially white feminists - need to remember the racist history of who we are as a movement and to move forward with an intersectional and deliberately anti-racist focus…
Find out more »

*Frann Preston-Gannon Talk and Drawing Workshop*
11 October @ 10:45 am - 11:30 am
Streatham Space Project, Unit 4, 170 Streatham Hill, The Theatre
London, SW2 4RU + Google Map
£10

Frann Preston-Gannon is an award-winning illustrator and author for young children. Her books include The Journey Home, Rang-Tan in My Bedroom and Dave's Cave, and her biggest project - I am the Seed That Grew The Tree, a huge illustrated book of poetry offering a seasonal poem for every day of the year. Her new book, A Treasury of Nursery Rhymes and Poems, is published in October. Join Frann at Streatham Space Project or online via Zoom as she talks about her…
Find out more »

*Talks and Q&A with Amanda Brookfield and Lev Parikian*
11 October @ 12:15 pm - 1:15 pm
Streatham Space Project, Unit 4, 170 Streatham Hill, The Theatre
London, SW2 4RU + Google Map

Two very different local authors discuss their latest books and bring their experiences of how the world of publishing works and how it is evolving with the literature festival’s Hannah Taylor. Books will be available to buy on the day. Amanda Brookfield Amanda, who lives locally, is the bestselling author of 16 novels, including her first book for Boldwood, Good Girls. Her new novel, The Other Woman, published on October 13th, 2020, is a crackling story about love, marriage, lies and fate, showing how…
Find out more »

*Hamed Ariri – Hamza Jahanzeb Chair*
11 October @ 2:00 pm - 3:00 pm
Streatham Space Project, Unit 4, 170 Streatham Hill, The Theatre
London, SW2 4RU + Google Map
£10

Hamed Amiri is the author of The Boy with Two Hearts: A Story of Hope (Icon books, 2020). Radio 4 Book of the Week in June 2020. He received the Inspiring the Next Generation Award from the University of South Wales in 2016 for services to education and young people. In this session, Hamza will interview Hamed about his ground-breaking book. When the Afghan Government ordered Hamed Ariri’s mother’s execution, he was ten years old. His older brother Hussein had, after two heart operations, been…
Find out more »

*LOUD BLACK GIRLS – Abiola Oni and Temi Mwale with Marcelle Mateki Akita (Chair)*
11 October @ 3:30 pm - 4:30 pm
Streatham Space Project, Unit 4, 170 Streatham Hill, The Theatre
London, SW2 4RU + Google Map
£10



Talks and a panel discussion from two of the contributors to Yomi Adegoke and Elizabeth Uviebinené anthology of essays by 20 black women authors, journalists, actors, activists, and artists, Loud Black Girls.  “Now that we’ve learnt how to Slay in our Lanes, what’s next? …‘Being a loud black girl isn't about the volume of your voice; and using your voice doesn't always mean speaking the loudest or dominating the room. Most of the time it’s simply existing as your authentic…
Find out more »


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 29, 2020)

Literature festival events #2 of 2


*House of Music: Raising the Kanneh-Masons with Kadiatu Kanneh-Mason*
14 October @ 7:00 pm - 8:00 pm
Online Event United Kingdom
Free

Join Kadie Kanneh-Mason to discuss what it takes to raise a musical family in a Britain divided by class and race. In her book House of Music, Kadie looks back to 1963 when her mother, the nineteen-year-old daughter of a Welsh family, defied everyone and sailed off to join her fiancé and his family in Sierra Leone. Through this personal journey and what follows, the book charts the story of immigration, determination and hard work of a remarkable family succeeding…
Find out more »
*Shame On Me: An Anatomy of Race and Belonging with author Tessa McWatt*
19 October @ 7:00 pm - 8:00 pm
Online Event United Kingdom
Free

‘What are you?’ Tessa McWatt knows first-hand that the answer to this question, often asked by white people, is always more complicated than it seems. Is the answer English, Scottish, British, Caribbean, Portuguese, Indian, Amerindian, French, African, Chinese, Canadian? Like most families, hers is steeped in myth and the anecdotes of grandparents and parents who view their histories through the lens of desire, aspiration, loss, and shame. In Shame On Me Tessa unspools all the interwoven strands of her inheritance,…
Find out more »

*The Autumn Glories present: Grabbing a bit of history as we go along the way*
20 October @ 7:00 pm - 9:00 pm
Online Event United Kingdom
Free



Lambeth Theatricals Drama Group the Autumn Glories are proud to present Grabbing a bit of history as we go along the way - an online oral history production with a live Q&A for Lambeth’s Black History Month celebrations. Join us as we share childhood memories, stories and poems, looking at the ups and downs of our own life histories. As a group of Lambeth women aged from 50 to 80+, we all know that life’s tales are full of humour…
Find out more »

*The First Woman with author Jennifer Nansubuga Makumbi*
26 October @ 7:00 pm - 8:00 pm
Online Event United Kingdom
Free

The First Woman by Jennifer Nansubuga Makumbi follows Kirabo on her journey to become a young woman and to find her place in the world, as her country is transformed by the dictatorship of Idi Amin. Jennifer has written a sweeping tale of longing and rebellion, at once epic and deeply personal, combining an intoxicating mix of ancient Ugandan folklore and contemporary feminism. Jennifer is a Ugandan novelist and short story writer acclaimed for her prize-winning first novel, Kintu, she…
Find out more »

*Family Tree Making Workshop*
28 October @ 7:00 pm - 8:00 pm
Online Event United Kingdom + Google Map
Free



Join Dr Audrey Allwood, author of Belonging in Brixton: An Ethnography of Migrant West Indian Elders in Brixton for a Family Tree Making Workshop. After researching her own ancestry Audrey constructed a family genealogy narrative, or a ‘book’ as her brother called it, containing her family tree. It is both interesting and valuable to know the influences that shaped our ways of being, leaving the story for present and future generations to know and add to. Here Audrey touches on…
Find out more »

*The Windrush Generation: 492 Korna Klub Interactive Performance*
29 October @ 7:00 pm - 9:00 pm
Online Event United Kingdom
Free

492 Korna Klub presents a live interactive performance and community debate about the Windrush Generation. We have been creatively working over the summer to explore all the issues around the Windrush Generation and their Kin. We are living in a Historic moment, join the 492 Korna Klub on the global stage for a virtual performance so that we can connect and join the dialogue about how we can move forwards in this hostile environment whilst celebrating and commemorating the Windrush…
Find out more »

*Kwame and the Lockdown*
30 October @ 7:00 pm - 9:00 pm
Online Event United Kingdom
Free

How can Black men survive COVID19 and remain proactive during these challenging and uncertain times? How do we ensure that Black men are not the first to die in this ongoing pandemic? What are the current obstacles Black men face in the time of lockdown? What can Black men do collectively to look after their Mental Health & Wellbeing and address our current reality? How can Black men support and guide the next generation so that we are better prepared…
Find out more »


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 10, 2020)

There is a 50% off deal on tickets for the literary events a Streatham Space project tomorrow.


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 10, 2020)

Or if you don't do Twitter - here's the link in Facebook
"Facebook" 
Cool kids who only do Instagram can find it there as well


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2020)

Update on this project; 









						Friends of Streatham Hill Theatre want your input for a re-imagined future for the theatre
					

Friends of Streatham Hill Theatre have launched a viability study for a re-imagined future for the theatre, with a focus on community use. Their new survey is looking for community input into poten…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## T & P (Dec 9, 2020)

Don’t know if anyone else has noticed (though it’d be difficult to miss it given its size), but am I the only one to find the mega-massive word ‘Power’, painted in white on the side of the building opposite Streatham Hill station, highly suspect?

I don’t think there’s anything else written underneath (not that you could see it as it’d be blocked by the building), so unless I’m missing something, I can’t see the point other than the nefarious one.


----------



## Smick (Dec 9, 2020)

T & P said:


> Don’t know if anyone else has noticed (though it’d be difficult to miss it given its size), but am I the only one to find the mega-massive word ‘Power’, painted in white on the side of the building opposite Streatham Hill station, highly suspect?
> 
> I don’t think there’s anything else written underneath (not that you could see it as it’d be blocked by the building), so unless I’m missing something, I can’t see the point other than the nefarious one.


I am sure that I know what you are talking about and that it has been there for years. In my mind it's white (hence your discomfort) and square / block letters with a black outline. I have gone onto Google Maps and can't find it on streetview.

There's a notion that graffiti is a cool counter culture, especially when aligned to hip hop culture. But lots of cunts do it as well. I remember all the National Front logos when I was growing up. And of course, coming from Belfast, all the terrorist tags to mark out certain areas. It might just be that dedicated white supremacist wankers have decided to express themselves on a building in Streatham Hill.


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 11, 2020)

T & P said:


> Don’t know if anyone else has noticed (though it’d be difficult to miss it given its size), but am I the only one to find the mega-massive word ‘Power’, painted in white on the side of the building opposite Streatham Hill station, highly suspect?
> 
> I don’t think there’s anything else written underneath (not that you could see it as it’d be blocked by the building), so unless I’m missing something, I can’t see the point other than the nefarious one.


Think it appeared in late summer 2019 when there was scaffolding on the single storey shop below (now yet another estate agents).
Looks to have been done with a fire extinguisher filled with paint?
There is a massively over-rated Mexican artist who used the paint filled extinguisher technique for a prominent commission this year and I did half wonder when I saw that, if the Streatham Hill mess might have been a (deniable) dry run?


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 11, 2020)

T & P said:


> Don’t know if anyone else has noticed (though it’d be difficult to miss it given its size), but am I the only one to find the mega-massive word ‘Power’, painted in white on the side of the building opposite Streatham Hill station, highly suspect?



Just Googled "Power" + "Graffiti" +"Streatham  It seems there might be another possible explanation




			
				Anonymous commentator on Fix My Street said:
			
		

> This is an informal commemoration of a man who used to do graffiti in the area but took his own life. Perhaps covering it with something similar to the Wild Things Mural or Murals in Brixton would hold more relevance and be appreciated by adults and children in the community? Any artists interested in taking on this project should perhaps contact Lambeth Council.


Source


----------



## thismoment (Dec 19, 2020)

I am trying to help signpost someone to food bank/mutual aid near Streatham Hill. Does anyone have any contact details that I could pass on to them?


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 19, 2020)

thismoment said:


> I am trying to help signpost someone to food bank/mutual aid near Streatham Hill. Does anyone have any contact details that I could pass on to them?



There's a warehouse on Barcombe Avenue in St Margaret's Church if it's for dropping off - but I'm guessing you mean for collecting.  AFAIK foodbanks are only doing deliveries at the moment.



			Locations | Norwood & Brixton Foodbank


----------



## thismoment (Dec 19, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> There's a warehouse on Barcombe Avenue in St Margaret's Church if it's for dropping off - but I'm guessing you mean for collecting.  AFAIK foodbanks are only doing deliveries at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Locations | Norwood & Brixton Foodbank


Thank you
Yes, it’s for someone that needs the support


----------



## thismoment (Dec 19, 2020)

Oh sorry, I meant could the person have supplies delivered to them?


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 21, 2020)

thismoment said:


> I am trying to help signpost someone to food bank/mutual aid near Streatham Hill. Does anyone have any contact details that I could pass on to them?


They will need to get a referral from Social Services, Citizen's Advice, Brixton Advice Centre or Centre 70.



			How to get help | Norwood & Brixton Foodbank


----------



## thismoment (Dec 21, 2020)

Thank you, I’ll pass this on.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2020)

Festive stuff









						Watch: Streatham Choral blasts out Deck the Halls Christmas carol via video link up, Dec 2020
					

Festive cheer is pretty thin on the ground these days, but the jaunty folks at Streatham Choral are looking to cheer you up with their seasonal rendition of ‘Deck The Halls,’ recorded a…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Crispy (Jan 21, 2021)

nick said:


> Tfl consultation on altering the A23 between Sternhold Avenue and Holmewood gardens was started today
> Nice to see on the before and after images that they have managed to get leaves back on the trees


Consultation results are in: https://consultations.tfl.gov.uk/ro...ds/a23-streatham-hill-consultation-report.pdf
Construction to "potentially" start Spring 2022


> The key updates to the design since consultation will include:
> 
> •The closure of Tierney Road at the junction of the A23 to prevent rat-runningtraffic subject to further local consultation
> •Due to the proposed closure of Tierney Road Bus Stop T and TA will be brought back together meaning passengers will no longer need to cross Tierney Road when interchanging between these stops
> ...


----------



## Smick (Jan 22, 2021)

Crispy said:


> Consultation results are in: https://consultations.tfl.gov.uk/ro...ds/a23-streatham-hill-consultation-report.pdf
> Construction to "potentially" start Spring 2022


It looks good to me. I think capacity will be similar without the concrete median, but separate cycle paths will make things a lot easier for cyclists and motorists.
The road is like a motorway with pavements at present. Three lanes, concrete middle.
Hopefully they do something all the way up to Kwik Fit.
Also, Tierney is a rat run that I have often run, instead of waiting to turn left at the Crown and Sceptre. Makes sense to close it to motor traffic. Although, if you live there, would you have to take a left and round the island at Atkins Road / Clapham Park just to get to Brixton / Tulse Hill / Streatham?


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jan 22, 2021)

Smick said:


> It looks good to me. I think capacity will be similar without the concrete median, but separate cycle paths will make things a lot easier for cyclists and motorists.
> The road is like a motorway with pavements at present. Three lanes, concrete middle.
> Hopefully they do something all the way up to Kwik Fit.
> Also, Tierney is a rat run that I have often run, instead of waiting to turn left at the Crown and Sceptre. Makes sense to close it to motor traffic. Although, if you live there, would you have to take a left and round the island at Atkins Road / Clapham Park just to get to Brixton / Tulse Hill / Streatham?


 Then they'll be like us on the other side of the High Road. I live on the Claremont Estate East and if I want to go east on the South Circular, or south to Brixton, I have to go down Telford Avenue and turn right off New Park Road or Kings Avenue. Since the LTN came in anyway...if it's clear you can very occasionally manage a 3 point turn at the top of Telford Avenue to take you back onto the High Road. 

Still, lets those in the affluent ABCD road area have a quieter life and better air quality, so that's what matters, no?


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 22, 2021)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Still, lets those in the affluent ABCD road area have a quieter life and better air quality, so that's what matters, no?


There are actually quite a lot of council properties in the ABCD roads. Like much of London, the streets are a mix of housing types


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jan 22, 2021)

sparkybird said:


> There are actually quite a lot of council properties in the ABCD roads. Like much of London, the streets are a mix of housing types


A lot of council properties on the Claremont Estate, but our lungs don't matter as much.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2021)

Hideaway to close =  Streatham Hideaway club to close indefinitely as venue seeks new location


----------



## KatyF (Mar 3, 2021)

Oh that's a shame about the Hideaway.

Does anyone have any recommendations for a local, good (but reasonably priced) painter?


----------



## nick (Mar 4, 2021)

Contain your disappointment, but I just received a letter that HSBC (103 streatham hil)l closes on 11 June.

Accounts being transferred to Balham. 

Not good news for the staff involved and anyone unwilling or unable to shlep to Balham for counter services


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 8, 2021)

editor said:


> Hideaway to close =  Streatham Hideaway club to close indefinitely as venue seeks new location



That's a bummer. I had a few sets of tickets with them for shows that got cancelled. I had tickets for about 20 gigs in 2020 and the Hideaway were the only one to call me and ask me if I wanted a refund.

I told them to keep my money in the pot and let me know how it goes. The lady said she would put a credit on my account.

I later followed up to see how it was all going and got no reply, so I wasn't feeling very hopeful they would return.

It had become one of my favourite nights out.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Mar 10, 2021)

Also very sad to see this. I had so many great times at The Hideaway. The Sunday Lunch gigs were brilliant with a good value roast. I always thought the sound was excellent. It was one of the venues that i was most looking forward to re-opening.


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 11, 2021)

Maureen has gone missing after leaving home at around 12.30 this afternoon. She has dementia and may be confused.


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 11, 2021)

lang rabbie said:


> Maureen has gone missing after leaving home at around 12.30 this afternoon. She has dementia and may be confused.



I hope she is found soon.. I've shared this on some local SM. 🤞


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 11, 2021)

lang rabbie said:


> Maureen has gone missing after leaving home at around 12.30 this afternoon. She has dementia and may be confused.



She's been found. Thank goodness


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 11, 2021)

lang rabbie said:


> Maureen has gone missing after leaving home at around 12.30 this afternoon. She has dementia and may be confused.






sparkybird said:


> She's been found. Thank goodness




A tremendous relief, particularly in view of her illness - thank you for letting us know.


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 11, 2021)

Scoop (Streatham Common Cooperative) - are trying to get the paddling pool open in May on Streatham Common - unfortunately it was too difficult last year, but this year if enough people join the crowdfunder, they should be able to do it.  It's free to visit and there aren't many places like it on a nice day for small children locally. Lambeth stopped funding it in 2016 and it's now run by volunteers, donations and a small staff. It's free to visit. details at Streatham Common Co-operative - Pool


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 14, 2021)

sparkybird said:


> Scoop (Streatham Common Cooperative) - are trying to get the paddling pool open in May on Streatham Common - unfortunately it was too difficult last year, but this year if enough people join the crowdfunder, they should be able to do it.  It's free to visit and there aren't many places like it on a nice day for small children locally. Lambeth stopped funding it in 2016 and it's now run by volunteers, donations and a small staff. It's free to visit. details at Streatham Common Co-operative - Pool



This is all good and reminds me of Grove Adventure playground in LJ. 

I had Consultation meeting this afternoon. 

An issue is how Council is keen to offload these necessary services for young people onto volunteers in the community. 

That's when these 'Labour" Cllrs on their big allowances are not trying to sell off public assets. 

Came up today as apparently Council are thinking of making micro grants on public space I deal with. 

I feel Governments and Councils are to keen to see voluntary efforts as the way forward. 

The reason they do this, whilst we pay their hefty allowances through Council tax, is that it does not cost them anything.


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 15, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> This is all good and reminds me of Grove Adventure playground in LJ.
> 
> I had Consultation meeting this afternoon.
> 
> ...


I agree, it would be great if Lambeth could pay for all of these things, but I guess they have to prioritise as budgets have been cut - housing/mental health etc appear to be the more immediate needs. I also think that when community gets involved, a different (better) outcome can be achieved. I've been involved with Brixton Windmill (not the pub) for almost 18 years now! What was once a derelict and unused building (once restored and allowed to fall into disrepair by Lambeth) has been transformed into a working mill, the park is well used by the local community both informally and for organised events, now we have a new community centre and employ 2 part time staff.  This just would never have happened if the Council alone were 'running' the Windmill. During the pandemic we were able to quickly move to supplying flour to food banks and creating online and offline activities for local children. I've had the opportunity to meet and volunteer with lots of people who I might not have known otherwise and feel like part of something amazing. Nothing is perfect, but if the community can achieve something like this when Lambeth can't/won't, then why not?
The voluntary sector is HUGE in the UK, we have a long history of mutal aid, volunteering and support- if it disappeared overnight, the whole system would probably collapse.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 16, 2021)

sparkybird said:


> I agree, it would be great if Lambeth could pay for all of these things, but I guess they have to prioritise as budgets have been cut - housing/mental health etc appear to be the more immediate needs. I also think that when community gets involved, a different (better) outcome can be achieved. I've been involved with Brixton Windmill (not the pub) for almost 18 years now! What was once a derelict and unused building (once restored and allowed to fall into disrepair by Lambeth) has been transformed into a working mill, the park is well used by the local community both informally and for organised events, now we have a new community centre and employ 2 part time staff.  This just would never have happened if the Council alone were 'running' the Windmill. During the pandemic we were able to quickly move to supplying flour to food banks and creating online and offline activities for local children. I've had the opportunity to meet and volunteer with lots of people who I might not have known otherwise and feel like part of something amazing. Nothing is perfect, but if the community can achieve something like this when Lambeth can't/won't, then why not?
> The voluntary sector is HUGE in the UK, we have a long history of mutal aid, volunteering and support- if it disappeared overnight, the whole system would probably collapse.



Lambeth can find funding when it wants. Take the anti terrorist bollards on Windrush sq. It decided to use CIL/Section 106 money to do this. Money that should have gone to community infrastructure. If you are the Council you can do this kind of thing.

Also a distinction needs to be made between volunteering and funding.

I remember when former Council leader Steve Reed started the Coop Council he said this would not be used to get volunteers to run services

There is a role for volunteers. But this is add on role. It should not be taking on full responsibility for running services.

Same with funding. Charity funding was about extras not core funding. Its now increasingly that projects have to seek all funding from charities. This is highly time consuming.

The Windmill is success. But these projects are on flimsy ground. They depend on one or two leading personalities to dedicate a lot of time to raising funds and dealing with Council. If some one gets sick or has to give up projects falter. 

Despite being a Coop Council for years little has changed in how officers deal with resident led projects.

With the Cabinet system back bench Cllrs are terrified at prospect of criticising officers. So community projects get little or none practical support from Cllrs/officers.

It would help if local Cllrs would champion projects rather than wait for them to be a success. At which point they say well done. Which is what happened over the Grove APG.

The other issue with running services through volunteers is that it excludes input by those who are time poor.

Many people work a lot of hours and don't have a lot of time. I have a little time but not enough to manage a project.

As this is a Coop Council idea was that Council would enable and support community to run projects. This clearly hasn't happened. If any thing I find the Council obstructive.


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 17, 2021)

On the issue of excluding people who are time poor -  a good voluntary organisation will have different roles for volunteers depending on skills, availability etc. For example at the Windmill, I do fundraising, which can take a lot of time, but my other half bakes the odd cake for open days, which is little time commitment and very flexible. He could, if he chose, be reimbursed for the ingredients.
IME projects, always need leading personalities - whether they are in private, public or voluntary sector. Sure, in an ideal world Lambeth would have restored the windmill, organised a gang of volunteer flour millers, built the new Windmill Centre, run events, tours and a schools education programme, employed members of staff etc- but in lieu of that, the local community have stepped up to provide a service to itself, which I think it something to be celebrated.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 17, 2021)

sparkybird said:


> On the issue of excluding people who are time poor -  a good voluntary organisation will have different roles for volunteers depending on skills, availability etc. For example at the Windmill, I do fundraising, which can take a lot of time, but my other half bakes the odd cake for open days, which is little time commitment and very flexible. He could, if he chose, be reimbursed for the ingredients.
> IME projects, always need leading personalities - whether they are in private, public or voluntary sector. Sure, in an ideal world Lambeth would have restored the windmill, organised a gang of volunteer flour millers, built the new Windmill Centre, run events, tours and a schools education programme, employed members of staff etc- but in lieu of that, the local community have stepped up to provide a service to itself, which I think it something to be celebrated.



I'm not having a go at the Windmill here. 

On leading personalities. 

This is problematic way of running things imo. Take Kids Company. An example of an organisation with a leading personality. This led to its downfall. 

It can, from my experience, to projects being run as benevolent dictatorships. This can get things done and can work. 

I would not however say its a good thing.


----------



## KatyF (Apr 22, 2021)

Anybody know what they're filming by the church next to the leisure centre? There were trailers outside last week and this, and when I went walked through the new flat to the Earl Ferrers on Saturday there were a lot of film trailers parked up behind.


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 11, 2021)

Young man (late teens) fatally stabbed in Prentis Road, Streatham yesterday at about 4 pm. Seven people have been arrested. ☹️
Anyone with any information is asked to call police on 101 quoting CAD 5897/10JUNE


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 11, 2021)

sparkybird said:


> Young man (late teens) fatally stabbed in Prentis Road, Streatham yesterday at about 4 pm. Seven people have been arrested. ☹️
> Anyone with any information is asked to call police on 101 quoting CAD 5897/10JUNE



Reports suggest that the child was chased, by up to 10 others armed with machetes and other knives, for 200 yards along Streatham High Road to Prentis Road, where he was cornered outside a postal delivery office and stabbed in the chest.  The postal workers tried to save his life.

The fact that several arrests have been made at an early stage in the investigation may suggest that the police have a reasonable idea of who may have been responsible for this particular lynching. 

_Anyone_ with information about the incident should use the details cited in the previous post.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 30, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Reports suggest that the child was chased, by up to 10 others armed with machetes and other knives, for 200 yards along Streatham High Road to Prentis Road, where he was cornered outside a postal delivery office and stabbed in the chest.  The postal workers tried to save his life.
> 
> The fact that several arrests have been made at an early stage in the investigation may suggest that the police have a reasonable idea of who may have been responsible for this particular lynching.
> 
> _Anyone_ with information about the incident should use the details cited in the previous post.



The murdered child has been named as 17-year old *Denardo Samuels-Brooks*.







(Source: Metropolitan Police)​
Four young people were charged with his murder: *Umar Salami*, 18 (16.10.02), of Addiscombe Grove, Croydon, *Denzel Kwateng*, 19 (14.05.02), of Parkway, New Addington, *Andre Headley*, 18 (12.11.02), of Prentis Road, SW16, and a 17-year-old boy from the Croydon area who cannot currently be named for legal reasons.

Following *Denardo Samuels-Brooks'* murder, Lambeth Council circulated a letter to residents in and around Streatham seeking to reassure them and the local Member of Parliament, Bell Ribeiro-Addy MP wrote an article on the issues around youth safety.


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 4, 2021)

*Streatham Festival* is back for 2021 with a live programme of events *8-17th October*

www.streathamfestival.com​

​


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 16, 2021)

lang rabbie said:


> View attachment 291206
> 
> *Streatham Festival* is back for 2021 with a live programme of events *8-17th October*
> 
> ...


*Family Events at the Rookery – This Saturday
16 October @ 10:00 am - 3:00 pm  
A FREE EVENT FOR ALL THE FAMILY!*

Bring your family and friends to enjoy the Rookery Farmer’s Market and a variety of fun events and absorbing activities! 
The Market will be in full swing with a selection of popular stalls selling fresh produce, artisan edibles, crafts and street food.
Anthony Gold Solicitors are proud sponsors of the Streatham Festival Family Events day programme.
https://streathamfestival.com/.../family-events-at-the.../
Here's the programme for the day and 
PLEASE NOTE the earlier than previously published start time for THE TOP HAT SHOW of 11:45am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Events and Market start from 10:00am

Chess. Check it out! 10:00 am – 3.00pm
https://streathamfestival.com/event/chess-check-it-out/

Norvil and Josephine : The Top Hat Show first performance @ 11.45am
https://streathamfestival.com/.../norvil.../2021-10-16/

12.30pm  Sarah Redmond's Young Drama Group present
A History of Streatham in 15 mins

Musical Youth Showcase:
12:50pm Felix Gillingwater - singer and pianist
13.10pm Bing Bong - Band
13.30pm Louis the DJ
13.45pm Louis the DJ & Gym Group Dance Fit Class for the kids
14.15pm  Louis the DJ

14.30pm Norvil and Josephine: The Top Hat Show
2nd performance


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 2, 2022)

Sorry for the Daily Heil link
Female runner raped on Streatham Common North early hours (5am) of 23 December








						Female jogger is raped on Streatham Common
					

The victim was running a route into Streatham Common via Streatham Common North Road at around 05:10 on Thursday December 23 when she was attacked by an unknown male.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



Anyone with info should call 101 quoting CAD 1936/28 Dec
Attacker described as tall male, athletic build, English accent.


----------



## ash (Jan 2, 2022)

Does anyone know of any so friendly hotels anywhere south- Streatham, Brixton, Clapham, Tooting, Wandsworth ??? Thanks asking for a friend


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jan 5, 2022)

Did you mean so friendly? I live in Streatham Hill and my folks always stay at the Premier Inn in Brixton when down from Scotland. Surprisingly quiet despite its location above the Prince of Wales!


----------



## felonius monk (Jan 5, 2022)

I'm sure the poster asked about dog friendly hotels. Which is also a good question as they seem harder to find than dog-friendly pubs.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 5, 2022)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Did you mean so friendly? I live in Streatham Hill and my folks always stay at the Premier Inn in Brixton when down from Scotland. Surprisingly quiet despite its location above the Prince of Wales!



I would have thought they used ridiculous sound insulation for that hotel. Some of the rooms back onto the smoking area of the pub where late on a busy night will naturally be pretty loud. Im sure the late night parties on the roof would be a cacophony of noise too if you were trying to get to sleep in a building a matter of metres away.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jan 5, 2022)

felonius monk said:


> I'm sure the poster asked about dog friendly hotels. Which is also a good question as they seem harder to find than dog-friendly pubs.


As an asthmatic who is really allergic to dogs, I struggle to find a boozer where dogs aren't allowed. Can we compare notes to mutual benefit?


----------



## twistedAM (May 23, 2022)

I need to move to Streatham in a couple of months but since when did rooms in average houses cost £800pcm plus bills?


----------



## sparkybird (May 23, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> I need to move to Streatham in a couple of months but since when did rooms in average houses cost £800pcm plus bills?


Since they cost alot more than that in Brixton. ☹️
I hope you manage to find somewhere reasonable.


----------



## nagapie (May 23, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> I need to move to Streatham in a couple of months but since when did rooms in average houses cost £800pcm plus bills?


Yes, one of my colleagues rents rooms out of a shared house she has the lease to in Streatham and that's what they pay.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 24, 2022)

Rooms in Streatham should be about 500-600, maybe as much as £700 if the room is big and the house a high standard. If landlords are now charging more than that its down to pure greed, or milking tenants to offset inflation so they can maintain a certain lifestyle.


----------



## twistedAM (May 24, 2022)

sparkybird said:


> Since they cost alot more than that in Brixton. ☹️
> I hope you manage to find somewhere reasonable.


The gap is closing 


jimbarkanoodle said:


> Rooms in Streatham should be about 500-600, maybe as much as £700 if the room is big and the house a high standard. If landlords are now charging more than that its down to pure greed, or milking tenants to offset inflation so they can maintain a certain lifestyle.


It seems Streatham is now in demand so estate agents and landlords are getting in on the act. 
I really like the area and after years in the wilderness of Palace want to move closer to work in Brixton.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2022)

Bus catches fire in Streatham Hill. Apols for crap image


----------



## Smick (Jun 17, 2022)

editor said:


> Bus catches fire in Streatham Hill. Apols for crap image
> 
> View attachment 327629


I think that’s quite an old one. Diesel only.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 18, 2022)

editor said:


> Bus catches fire in Streatham Hill. Apols for crap image
> 
> View attachment 327629


It was actually Brixton Hill at the Holmewood Road stop.  So not Streatham unless you are still wedded to the pre-1965 boundary between the Metropolitan Boroughs of Lambeth and Wandsworth when everything south of Upper Tulse Hill was still in Streatham.

Fairly sure that the 333 bus runs with Dennis Enviro 400H hybrid diesel-electric buses, and the fire looked to be a diesel fuel fire, despite what some conspiraloons were claiming about this being an electric battery powered bus that had spontaneously combusted.


----------



## Cat Fan (Jul 1, 2022)

Does anyone know when the council plan to do something about the dire state of the playground at Hillside Gardens park?

Apologies if this is the wrong thread


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 1, 2022)

Cat Fan said:


> Does anyone know when the council plan to do something about the dire state of the playground at Hillside Gardens park?
> 
> Apologies if this is the wrong thread


No idea but you could ask the local Cllrs or maybe even contact the Friends of Hillside Gardens








						Welcome to our little website
					

Hillside Gardens Park is located between Hillside Road and Kingsmead Road in the Tulse Hill/Streatham Hill area of Lambeth. Much loved and well used by the local community this hidden gem is a…




					hillsidegardenspark.co.uk


----------



## Cat Fan (Jul 1, 2022)

sparkybird said:


> No idea but you could ask the local Cllrs or maybe even contact the Friends of Hillside Gardens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I follow the friends group on Instagram but all they post on there is teasers instead of actual updates.

I'll try emailing.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 6, 2022)

This popped up on "NextDoor LoughboroughJunction" this morning.
Not that Next Door will allow me to join their wretched hype local service as I don't have a mobile - so they can't verify I exist!


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 7, 2022)

The Streatham Hill Theatre has been sold to Ruach City Church.

They were formerly Ruach Ministries - Tony Blair's preferred base for various election launches - and have apparently paid £4million cash from sale of their current Brixton Hill site to a developer of nearby sites, so assume they have greenlight for a residential scheme at Brixton Hill. 

Apparently Ruach are also now owners of the similarly vast listed building, the Gaumont State Cinema in Kilburn in that there North London.

Friends of Streatham Hill Theatre Newsletter

The linked video of Ruach's announcement at their Brixton Hill gathering last Sunday is quite something:


Corrected - it is Brixton Hill that would be redeveloped as housing with the church moving to Streatham Hill Theatre


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2022)

lang rabbie said:


> The Streatham Hill Theatre has been sold to Ruach City Church.
> 
> They were formerly Ruach Ministries - Tony Blair's preferred base for various election launches - and have apparently paid £4million cash from sale of their current Brixton Hill site to a developer of nearby sites, so assume they have greenlight for a residential scheme at Streatham Hill.
> 
> ...



So sad.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 7, 2022)

lang rabbie said:


> The Streatham Hill Theatre has been sold to Ruach City Church.
> 
> They were formerly Ruach Ministries - Tony Blair's preferred base for various election launches - and have apparently paid £4million cash from sale of their current Brixton Hill site to a developer of nearby sites, so assume they have greenlight for a residential scheme at Brixton Hill.
> 
> ...



Question and a comment
Q Is the developer Lexadon?
C I do recall Chukka at a televised campaign launch in a Ruarch Church - when he was still Labour or New Labour, whatever.


----------



## Cat Fan (Jul 7, 2022)

lang rabbie said:


> The Streatham Hill Theatre has been sold to Ruach City Church.
> 
> They were formerly Ruach Ministries - Tony Blair's preferred base for various election launches - and have apparently paid £4million cash from sale of their current Brixton Hill site to a developer of nearby sites, so assume they have greenlight for a residential scheme at Brixton Hill.
> 
> ...



Ah no. But at least that means no more slot machine place maybe?


----------



## Cat Fan (Jul 7, 2022)

To be honest, one thing Streatham Hill has in abundance is large and beautiful churches. 

Can they really fill such a big venue?

Not sure this move will make sense for anyone in the long run, apart from the sale of their old site obviously making some money for them.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 7, 2022)

Cat Fan said:


> Ah no. But at least that means no more slot machine place maybe?


I'm assuming that the tenant business that operates the current slots casino will be happy to surrender their lease as all the reports are that they are losing money.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 7, 2022)

Cat Fan said:


> To be honest, one thing Streatham Hill has in abundance is large and beautiful churches.
> 
> Can they really fill such a big venue?
> 
> Not sure this move will make sense for anyone in the long run, apart from the sale of their old site obviously making some money for them.


I think that their Kilburn church in the former Gaumont State Theatre regularly fills both the stalls and circle in what was one of Europe's biggest cinema auditoria, seating over 4000.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 7, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Question and a comment
> Q Is the developer Lexadon?
> C I do recall Chukka at a televised campaign launch in a Ruarch Church - when he was still Labour or New Labour, whatever.


A - Sorry no idea who the Brixton Hill developer is - the pastor mentions it developer of a neighbouring site in video of Sunday's service.

The Blair links with Ruach were before Chuka was campaigning for the Streatham seat.  I think the church used to be quite savvy in hosting "inter-denominational" events. Blair came for a high profile conference in Brixton in 2006, and I think he also did an event there during an election campaign?

But they were also happy to hire the Kilburn church to Labour for a Jeremy Corbyn rally in 2016!


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jul 7, 2022)

Does this mean the end for the theatre necessarily?


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 7, 2022)

The Brixton venue is pretty big and very popular. Worshippers come from all over London to go there. They have several 'sittings' on a Sunday, so I don't think they'll struggle to fill the new one.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 7, 2022)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Does this mean the end for the theatre necessarily?


Looking at the Theatre website, maybe there's still hope


----------



## Cat Fan (Jul 7, 2022)

sparkybird said:


> The Brixton venue is pretty big and very popular. Worshippers come from all over London to go there. They have several 'sittings' on a Sunday, so I don't think they'll struggle to fill the new one.


Ah ok, it just looked from the photos online that the Brixton venue was quite small. Maybe it's bigger than it looks.

I stand behind my comment that there are really nice churches in the area, but I'm not religious and I guess there's some special appeal to this one for some people.

Not sure I love the idea of people driving from all over and parking in the local streets on Sundays, but oh well.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 8, 2022)

Cat Fan said:


> Ah ok, it just looked from the photos online that the Brixton venue was quite small. Maybe it's bigger than it looks.
> 
> I stand behind my comment that there are really nice churches in the area, but I'm not religious and I guess there's some special appeal to this one for some people.
> 
> Not sure I love the idea of people driving from all over and parking in the local streets on Sundays, but oh well.


It's like an aircraft hanger inside.
And if you thought the Methodists were bad having three collections in a service "you ain't seen nothing yet!"
Credit card numbers were being taken from visitors in the 1990s pre internet banking.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 8, 2022)

Re Streatham Hill Theatre the Brixton Bugle/blog has pictures - though the article was written before the Ruarch deal.








						Streatham Hill Theatre: neglected treasure added to ‘at risk’ register
					

Streatham Hill Theatre – one of South London’s finest yet most neglected architectural treasures – has been added to Save Britain’s Heritage (SAVE) buildings at risk register.    The listing comes as David Harewood MBE and Jools Holland OBE, were announced as new patrons of The Friends of Streatham




					brixtonblog.com


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 8, 2022)

Its a shame a venue as grand as that is being wasted on religious purposes. I have always thought they make great music venues.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jul 8, 2022)

CH1 said:


> It's like an aircraft hanger inside.
> And if you thought the Methodists were bad having three collections in a service "you ain't seen nothing yet!"
> Credit card numbers were being taken from visitors in the 1990s pre internet banking.



US style megachurch and televangelists? If we're going to have thousands every Sunday as well I'm moving away...


----------



## Cat Fan (Jul 9, 2022)

When I used to live in Finsbury Park I would always see the UCKG people out and about. Their business model is basically tricking people into thinking that donating all their money to the church will fix their problems.






						Universal Church of the Kingdom of God - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




I really hope these Ruach guys are different. I can't find much info on them online.


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2022)

Cat Fan said:


> When I used to live in Finsbury Park I would always see the UCKG people out and about. Their business model is basically tricking people into thinking that donating all their money to the church will fix their problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got to ask where the millions are coming from....


----------



## CH1 (Jul 9, 2022)

Cat Fan said:


> When I used to live in Finsbury Park I would always see the UCKG people out and about. Their business model is basically tricking people into thinking that donating all their money to the church will fix their problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Ruach are socially liberal, but gospel of success. So yes - like UCKG being a devoted and generous church member will help your career.
You can be gay if you like - so long as you are a good dancer like Bishop Francis.

If you read UCKG newspapers (which they deliver from time to time in Brixton) they tend to be about drug addiction, depression and homosexuality.
Which can be "cured" by a "chain of prayer" from the Brazilian bishops. At a cost no doubt.

Haven't heard such stuff  about Ruach - in fact I know a gay Jamaican who went on a Ruach visit to the Holy Land and was surprised and delighted to find gay bars and clubs in Tel Aviv!


----------



## Cat Fan (Jul 9, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I think Ruach are socially liberal, but gospel of success. So yes - like UCKG being a devoted and generous church member will help your career.
> You can be gay if you like - so long as you are a good dancer like Bishop Francis.
> 
> If you read UCKG newspapers (which they deliver from time to time in Brixton) they tend to be about drug addiction, depression and homosexuality.
> ...


That makes me feel a little bit better!

I just hope they look after the building and treat it with respect.

As in I really hope they don't get a planning application for flats in again and then move down to Croydon and pocket more money or whatever.


----------



## ash (Jul 9, 2022)

Cat Fan said:


> To be honest, one thing Streatham Hill has in abundance is large and beautiful churches.
> 
> Can they really fill such a big venue?
> 
> Not sure this move will make sense for anyone in the long run, apart from the sale of their old site obviously making some money for them.


Their aiming for a different demographic


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 9, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I think Ruach are socially liberal, but gospel of success. So yes - like UCKG being a devoted and generous church member will help your career.
> You can be gay if you like - so long as you are a good dancer like Bishop Francis.
> 
> If you read UCKG newspapers (which they deliver from time to time in Brixton) they tend to be about drug addiction, depression and homosexuality.
> ...



Tel Aviv is a strange place. Fun to visit tho.


----------



## dbs1fan (Jul 16, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> Tel Aviv is a strange place. Fun to visit tho.


Maybe not so much fun if you're Palestinian


----------



## CH1 (Jul 16, 2022)

dbs1fan said:


> Maybe not so much fun if you're Palestinian


Might be more fun if you are a gay Palestinian though.


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2022)

Bela Lugosi performed 8 shows of Dracula at The Streatham Theatre from 21 May 1951.

Now there's a different sort of supernatural fiction taking place there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2022)

editor said:


> Best to get more facts before jumping to conclusions either way.


we've seen this so often. we know how the story goes, harry stanley, mark duggan, diarmuid o neill - it's always the same thing.


----------



## pbsmooth (Sep 6, 2022)

story said:


> Fuck off.
> 
> If your starting place is “he deserved it, I absolutely believe the police have the right and duty to gun a man down in the street, I absolutely believe that the victim deserved to be killed in this way, no further questions“ then there’s no point discussing this with you.


to be fair you're not coming across as one of life's great balanced debaters yourself. so I will leave you to continue telling people to 'fuck off'.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2022)

story said:


> Yes.
> 
> The Met don’t have a good record with this, and that is the background against which they must be judged. Given the really shitty history we have with this stuff it’s sensible and measured to allow that this may be yet another terrible mistake.


After so many terrible mistakes it starts to look like policy


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2022)

story said:


> That‘s exactly my point.
> We don’t know the whole story, we don’t know the details. Absent any solid information, condemning the man with this “live by the sword die by the sword“ stuff is bullshit


Until the police produce some evidence they've actually behaved reasonably here I'll put this in the 'another cop murder' pile


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2022)

story said:


> I have to say, that’s my feeling too, but I try to keep an open mind in the hope it might be otherwise.
> 
> 
> The problem here is that the 67 is a big ongoing issue locally. Some of their top bosses were sent down a few years ago so the system became unstable. There have been some nasty results locally. It was inevitable that some breakdown would result. Whether or not Chris Kaba was still active is irrelevant to this point. Killing him in the street will have some impact. I’m relieved this didn’t happen during the heatwave.
> ...


Some day a real rain will come and wash all the filth off the streets


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 11, 2022)

Message received from Friends of Streatham Common on Friday:



> In light of the sad passing of the Queen yesterday, *we have taken the decision to cancel Wind Day* on Sunday as a mark of respect.



It has been met with widespread incredulity.


> What's disrespectful about flying a kite?


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 11, 2022)

lang rabbie said:


> View attachment 342215
> 
> Message received from Friends of Streatham Common on Friday:
> 
> ...



...do you know who cancelled it, asking because the dog show at kennington park today is also postponed and according to the organisers this was on the advice of Lambeth council,...eta i was not planning to attend anyway as im not a fan of this type of event, and definitely not gonna put my mutt in fancy dress.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 11, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ...do you know who cancelled it, asking because the dog show at kennington park today is also postponed and according to the organisers this was on the advice of Lambeth council,...eta i was not planning to attend anyway as im not a fan of this type of event, and definitely not gonna put my mutt in fancy dress.


Lambeth did appaently send out a blanket email saying public events should be cancelled but then when our street party organisers called them, they said it was ok to go ahead. Also they sent out the email on Friday so really not giving a lot of notice. .


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 11, 2022)

nagapie said:


> Lambeth did appaently send out a blanket email saying public events should be cancelled but then when our street party organisers called them, they said it was ok to go ahead. Also they sent out the email on Friday so really not giving a lot of notice. .


thank you...makes me wonder why lambeth even bothered tbh.


----------



## sparkybird (Sep 23, 2022)

Survey about what should happen to the old car park at Streatham Common (used for COVID test centre). Public meeting with Council on 5 Oct to discuss options The future of Streatham Common Car Park.  Survey and Public Meeting 5th October 7.30pm


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 24, 2022)

Surprised not to see more coverage of this so far

*Streatham Free Film Festival* runs from *24th September to 5th October*


Starts tonight with a screening of *Dune* (the new Denis Villeneuve version, not the David Lynch one, but you can't have everything!)
in The Rookery Gardens, Streatham Common South SW16 3BZ 7.00pm gate for 7.30 film at twilight.​


Cut and paste of whole programme below as their website was having security glitches earlier...

24th September 2022
Festival Launch – Dune – Outdoors​September 24 @ 7:30 pm
The Rookery
Nominated for 10 Academy Awards including Best Picture, Best Cinematography and Best Sound, Denis Villeneuve (Blade Runner 2049) directs Dune: the big-screen adaptation of Frank…
READ MORE

25th September 2022
Top Gun – Outdoors​September 25 @ 7:30 pm
The Rabbit Hole
  “Top Gun is the type of movie that turns the screen into an altar. Kneeling before its slick façade of 1980s magnificence, you are…
READ MORE
26th September 2022
1000 Days – short film plus talks before and Q&A after​September 26 @ 8:00 pm
Tribe Cafe
You are invited to join us for a very special and emotive evening looking at the issue of youth suicide and bereavement by suicide.  The…
READ MORE
27th September 2022
It Happened One Night​September 27 @ 10:45 am
St. Peter’s Church
It Happened One Night is a 1934 pre-Code American romantic screwball comedy directed by Frank Capra in which a pampered socialite (Claudette Colbert) tries to…
READ MORE
27th September 2022
Flee​September 27 @ 7:45 pm
Streatham Drop In
FLEE tells the extraordinary true story of a man, Amin, on the verge of marriage which compels him to reveal his hidden past for the…
READ MORE

29th September 2022
Rebel Dread – The Story of Don Letts + DJs​September 29 @ 7:30 pm
The White Lion Pub
REBEL DREAD is a documentary about the legendary filmmaker, DJ, musician and commentator, Don Letts. The film is led by Don’s archives and stories of…
READ MORE
29th September 2022
Queen of Glory​September 29 @ 8:00 pm
The Railway
Ghanaian-American Sarah is all set to abandon her Ivy League doctoral program to follow her married lover across the country when her mother dies suddenly…
READ MORE

30th September 2022
Flash Gordon​September 30 @ 7:45 pm
The Woodfield Project
Classic 80s sci-fi romp Flash Gordon is a  bright, pulpy, comic strip style dun film. With a soundtrack by Queen and more Spandex than the…
READ MORE
1st October 2022
Encanto​October 1 @ 2:00 pm
Streatham Drop In
Walt Disney Animation Studios’ “Encanto” tells the tale of an extraordinary family, the Madrigals, who live hidden in the mountains of Colombia, in a magical…
READ MORE
1st October 2022
The Commitments (Outdoors)+ Post film Band​October 1 @ 7:30 pm
Pratts & Payne
Jimmy Rabbitte, a self-proclaimed promoter, decides to organize an R&B group to fill the musical void in his hometown of Dublin, Ireland. The band comes…
READ MORE

2nd October 2022
Sing 2​October 2 @ 2:00 pm
The British Home
The smash-hit family jukebox musical comedy returns! This time around, our intrepid Koala Buster Moon (Matthew McConaughey) and his cast of animal performers prepare to…
READ MORE
02nd October 2022
Belfast​October 2 @ 5:00 pm
The British Home
  A semi-autobiographical film which chronicles the life of a working class family and their young son’s childhood during the tumult of the late 1960s…
READ MORE

4th October 2022
Olga​October 4 @ 8:00 pm
Spires
Olga excellently played by the real-life Ukrainian gymnast Anastasia Budiashkina, who herself fled to Poland after escaping Kharkiv, is a teenage Ukrainian gymnast who’s living…
READ MORE
5th October 2022
Cabaret (50th anniversary) with pre film entertainment​October 5 @ 7:00 pm
Streatham Space Project
Regarded as one of the best musicals ever made. Cabaret tells the tory of Sally (played with Oscar winning flare by Liza Minelli) is a…
READ MORE


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 26, 2022)

Anyone here that goes to the (ice) hockey? I've been meaning to go for years and went to a game the other week. Good night out though dangerous when combined with a session at the Earl Ferrers afterwards!


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 30, 2022)

There's a dispersal order for both sides of Streatham Hill, due to anti social behaviour.  Not really sure what that means in practice but it appears to be based around the remaining betting shop


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 4, 2022)

After the Free Film Festival, it is already time for Streatham Festival!
Runs 7th -16th October this year.
Website: *streathamfestival.com/*



*Programme as pdf*


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 4, 2022)

This years *Streatham Strut* - ten free live gigs over ten hours this *Saturday 8th October* looks an interesting mix.


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 6, 2022)

*The Fighting Spirit of South London* - exhibition by photographer Aneesa Dawojeee

Running at Streatham Space Project beyond the Streatham Festival

Open every Saturday 10.30am - 6pm until 3rd December (and should also on show when bar is open before evening events).
Sternhold Avenue, Streatham Hill SW2 4PA  BUS from Brixton Bus nos. 118/109/133/159/250/333 (10-15 mins)


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 8, 2022)

Streatham Strut is today.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 8, 2022)

lang rabbie said:


> Streatham Strut is today.View attachment 346225
> View attachment 346226



That's a really cool idea. Is this the first year they have done a gig crawl?


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 8, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> That's a really cool idea. Is this the first year they have done a gig crawl?


No it's been going for years, except the COVID ones....


----------



## KatyF (Oct 12, 2022)

Meant to post the other day - Platform 2 at Streatham station can't be accessed from the main ticket hall at the moment. You have to go to platform 1 and up then down the new (flimsy) stairs at the end of the platform.


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 2, 2022)

[Not sure if this should be in the Streatham thread or general Brixton news, but as it is south of the South Circular....]

London Community Land Trust are hosting an event tomorrow (Saturday 3rd December) 12 noon to 2pm at Christ Church, Streatham to provide an update on their plans for "affordable housing" and a "community garden" for the site at the corner of Christchurch Road and Streatham Hill.



More details of the event are on their architects's website



> *We’d like to hear from you*
> We want talk to you about our latest proposals. The site proposes a new community garden open to all and community space. We need the local knowledge to ensure the proposal meets the needs of residents. Come along to our “We Did” community engagement event on 3rd December where representatives from London CLT, Community Steering Group and the Design Team will be sharing the latest proposals with you.



I think the site is now owned by the Mayor of London, pending consent for a residential devolopment. My understanding is that it has been in public ownsership since GLC Transport department bought it back in 1960s for a "junction improvement scheme" that would have involved demolishing the Crown & Sceptre and other buildings on south side of Streatham Place to construct an underpass for through South Circular traffic.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 3, 2022)

I am becoming disoriented with the years - but surely the road labelled "Brixton Hill" above should be "Streatham Hill"


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 3, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I am becoming disoriented with the years - but surely the road labelled "Brixton Hill" above should be "Streatham Hill"


Yes, it should.


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 22, 2022)

File under you could not make it up....









						Cops find haul of cannabis in ex-police station after bungling drug dealers spark huge fire trying to nick electricity
					

Cops discovered a "million-pound" cannabis farm in an old police station, after drug dealers' bungled attempt to steal power to grow crops ended up with their door being smashed down by the fire brigade.




					www.lbc.co.uk


----------

